# The above person's avatar says...



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Basically you just look at the above person's avatar and say what it's saying. So if CannonFoddr's post was above me, what I'd say about his avatar is "This means war!".

Try and make it as funny as possible, and please don't post unless you have an avatar >.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quit shooting that laser in my eye you bitch!

Like that?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 18, 2010)

"I'm not Emo, I just hate myself"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 18, 2010)

Get in therapy... emo!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

"Steel armour is the best, you guys are all haters. ALCHEMY FTW LULZ"


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 18, 2010)

"God, my eyes burn and I got to scratch my metal hand"


----------



## prowler (Mar 18, 2010)

"deathlookdeathlookdeathlookdeathlookdeathlookdeathlook"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

"BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA. No u"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

"I can take pictures with my eye."


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

"Help! Protokun stole me from destructoid where I rightfully belong! Also, am I still funny?"


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 18, 2010)

My forehead is bigger than a kitchen plate.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

"Boo!"


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2010)

"An error occured during the thingy"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2010)

Let me make you a sandwich!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

"I hate my hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 18, 2010)

My forehead is bigger than a kitchen plate.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## ninchya (Mar 18, 2010)

Ooooooo Shiny Pretty


----------



## Splych (Mar 18, 2010)

"FEAR THE KITTY IN THE CLOAAK!"


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2010)

"Dead Pyro Day, here's a sketch."


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 18, 2010)

"Bleach Blonde was SOO last season."
"I liek rusty spoons"


----------



## prowler (Mar 18, 2010)

"I'm flyin'"


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Mar 18, 2010)

"Look at that n00b! My +3 broadsword could pwn him!"


----------



## Searinox (Mar 18, 2010)

"That's MY muffin!"


----------



## prowler (Mar 18, 2010)

"You want to touch?"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

"Haha, no thankyou, I'm not gay"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys look at me, my right hand is touching my left hand and my head is lying on that hand."


----------



## Searinox (Mar 18, 2010)

"Now available in stores near you!"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

"You've been a naughty mudkipz, get over here you naughty boy"



			
				Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Hey guys look at me, my right hand is touching my left hand and my head is lying on that hand."



You can clearly see his right hand is slighty covering his chin, so his head is not resting on his chin


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, clearly = 1 pixel? lol wat


----------



## ninchya (Mar 19, 2010)

SUP3R NINTY FTW !!!!!


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 19, 2010)

Deltaburnt just stop.  Stop making stupid posts just to get your post count higher.  This is getting ridiculous, people won't like you if you keep spamming.  Stop trying to make friends over the internet...  Go make some real friends.

On Topic: I like the game Overlord.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Deltaburnt just stop.  Stop making stupid posts just to get your post count higher.  This is getting ridiculous, people won't like you if you keep spamming.  Stop trying to make friends over the internet...  Go make some real friends.
> 
> On Topic: I like the game Overlord.



Epic fail from a epically stupid epic failing epic failer.

Posts aren't counted in The Edge of the Forum.

Stop whining, I won't pick you for Weekly Wave Member of the Week ever because you keep begging me for it and keep being a baby on MSN.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 19, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You also spam other sections of gbatemp.  I NEVER BEGGED I WAS JOKING.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, I spam everywhere I go. Every single one of my crappy posts are spam.

Oh lawdy lawdy, I'm sorry for my spam!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

"metal-shit on your body rulez"


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

"I heard that chicks liked unicorns, so... "


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 19, 2010)

"Stop looking at me or I'm going to kill you"

Why did I see that argument between Delta and Jakob coming?


----------



## amptor (Mar 19, 2010)

"I will destroy everything and everyone."


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 19, 2010)

"Yo Ho diddly dee, a pirate's life is right for me...."


----------



## Searinox (Mar 19, 2010)

"Hehe... this onscreen display helmet be have pornz!"


----------



## Westside (Mar 19, 2010)

is that a pokemon with tits?


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

"Je veux devenir calife à la place du calife!"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

"Attention, j'ai un couteau!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 19, 2010)

^ I could'nt be bothered looking for a suitable avatar for my name - so I used my favorite game instead

EDIT: Avatar been changed - Use to be


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

Above says...

"Hi, I don't like to play shitty games."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Above says...


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2010)

"I'm a SNES box art which you can't see properly"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 19, 2010)

^ I'm grabbing hold of someone 'pink joystick' and enjoying it

EDIT: Avatar been changed - Use to be


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

"I'm a game."


----------



## Searinox (Mar 19, 2010)

"I'm also a game."


----------



## Domination (Mar 19, 2010)

"Suicunes are hotter than Enteis!


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2010)

" "


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 19, 2010)

Bwahahahaha that kid just fell of the roof of a 50ft tall building riding his bike....I wonder why he was riding a bike or being on top of the building in the first place anyway xD


----------



## Searinox (Mar 19, 2010)

"I am BlackDave... the monster in your nightmares..."


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

"O hai thar"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

"I use flathead screws."


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 19, 2010)

An Error didn't occur, I'm just having a lazy day and don't wanna boot up.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

"I use a helmet because I'm ugly as hell"


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm metal cuz i'm ugly as hell.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

"I'm a helmet."


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not a helmet.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

"This outfit sure is shiny."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

"I'm a website."


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

"I live in the 90's and I'm afraid of changes"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

"I belong to a user who gets in the way of other people's posts."


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

"Leap years confuse me"


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 19, 2010)

Terminator can bite my ...........


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 19, 2010)

STOP! HAMMER TIME!


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

Better peripheral vision than the Stormtrooper armor, hell yeah.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 19, 2010)

STOP! knifey time!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

Stop shining at me


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2010)

My mother was a washing machine. 

My father was... just plain weird.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 19, 2010)

It's not a knife, it's a shaver. Seriously. Wait, why are you picking up the phone and calling the police? I'M SERIOUSLY GONNA SHAVE! D:


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 19, 2010)

i like staring at myself. (the sig and the avy are both staring at each other)


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thread of the week THIS!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

"Must... Eat... Fat... Italiën... Fag..."


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 19, 2010)

They keep calling me dick head. People are so mean.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

"Whack-a-mole; amidoinitrite?"


----------



## updowners (Mar 19, 2010)

I are retro console game.


----------



## Keeley (Mar 19, 2010)

WTF + Smiley = Objection Man!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am an emo man!01010101


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 20, 2010)

"I am the real AP!"


----------



## Searinox (Mar 20, 2010)

"My eyes look better with Lens Flare effect!!!11one"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 20, 2010)

"Just imagine the other half of me"


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

"I am a giant rooster head!"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 20, 2010)

"I was above the size limit D:"


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

"I am a gangsta who dies my hair white and wears red luminous contact lenses, and wear metal gloves and baggy, weirdass priest cloaks. HELL YEAH! KANYE WEST FTW!"

And was that sarcasm? It's too small to be above size limit.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 20, 2010)

"avatar failed to load"


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

"Soul Silver is better than Heart Gold!"

And to everyone, I actually have an avatar, and it didn't get removed or it failed to load. I can see it fine.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 20, 2010)

'o nose i dont c it'


----------



## updowners (Mar 20, 2010)

I owned Gbatemp.


----------



## Jemlee (Mar 20, 2010)

OBJECTION!!!

Provide your evidence of OWNAGE!!!


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Mar 20, 2010)

I AM A BOY
FROM AN RPG
WITH CRAZY HAIR 
don't touch me i have probelms!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeley (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm a wannabe Kirby, ya like???


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 20, 2010)

"Look into my eyes and tell me what they say...they say I murder people? Oh you silly eyes, you! Excuse me while I get a knife, wait right here. Don't move. At all.

...

Because I'm going to kill you."


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

"Look into my eyes and tell me what they say...they say I rape people? Oh you silly eyes, you! Excuse me while I get a condom, wait right here. Don't move. At all. Maybe a little, like taking off your clothes or something.

...

Because I'm going to rape you."


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 20, 2010)

"Out, damned spot! out, I say!"


----------



## Jemlee (Mar 20, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> "Out, damned spot! out, I say!"



Monkey: 'Gimme a big hug BUDDY!!!'

Mario : 'SONOFABITCH BRUSH YOUR TEETH!!!...... WITH THIS!!!


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 20, 2010)

What do emo kids use as birth control?
Their personalities.


----------



## Domination (Mar 20, 2010)

"DK: Let me blow you!

Mario: Let me hammer you!"


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 20, 2010)

Check out my brother. He's into webdesign.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

"[noob]Who is that guy[/noob]"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't be unseen!     

Metallic


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 20, 2010)

OHSHI- *goes beserk with gunzzz* ya liak dat better than mudkipz?


----------



## Keeley (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't want my cookies???


----------



## Searinox (Mar 20, 2010)

"Known graphical bugs: eyes sometimes clip through hair."


----------



## Keeley (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, yeah shut-up I'm trying to check out that Charizard!


----------



## Domination (Mar 21, 2010)

"I'm bald, so I use a holographic wig! I hope it doesn't go through my eye or something, then other's will notice!... O SHIT!"


----------



## Jemlee (Mar 21, 2010)

I am a illusion link


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 21, 2010)

I like to play the dead game 3 times before I can go xD


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 21, 2010)

">=D"


----------



## Domination (Mar 21, 2010)

"._O You liek my style?"


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 21, 2010)

Spoiler



What's up with the mini-tomato stuck in your left eye socket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nooo I fell into blankness!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wanna see my uber awesome paintz skillz!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 21, 2010)

I managed to get captured by team rocket....what a legendary


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 21, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's actually a gleam. He has a eye that can detect Akuma (demons) that have taken the form of a human. It's from the Anime "D. Gray Man".

"I am black, I am Dave, BLACK DAVE!"


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 21, 2010)

Your burnin by delta


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

"I exploded in my pants.... atomically"

(Waiting anxiously for next reply, mwahah)


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2010)

*Z??????????????a????????????l????????g?????????????????o????????,?????????????????? ???????????????????h???????????????e?????????????? ???????c????????????????o??????????????m??????????????????e?????????????s???????.??????????????*


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 21, 2010)

"So i heard u like knifes."


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 21, 2010)

So I heard you like green hair.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2010)

Me so horny. 

Get it? "Horny"? Horn? Get it? 


Bah, screw you guys.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 21, 2010)

"I CAN BE A SPY TOO GUYS"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey you don't have a avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, cheater


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

"YOU STUCK WHAT WHERE!?"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2010)

"Fuck, yeah. Clowns can collect Pokemon, too!"


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2010)

"I'm adding to the pokemon fagoation i am"


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

"those tits, are awesome pair of tits *Laughs*"


----------



## Searinox (Mar 21, 2010)

"I return from the dead to exact revenge on those who suffocated me with a pokeball!"


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey there, tall dark and furry


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2010)

To stab or not to stab. That is the question.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 21, 2010)

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

"Staring at tits is serious business"
OT:
MAI NAEM IS NEW
/OT


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 21, 2010)

"My mouth is a pokebawl"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2010)

"My eye is a laz0r"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 21, 2010)

"I'm blue, da da dee da"


----------



## Sumea (Mar 21, 2010)

NO BNP - NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2010)

"I will kill the guy who stuffed a Magikarp in my mouth"

---
I've got a new name!010101100111


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 21, 2010)

"I kind of look like Phyllis Diller here."


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 22, 2010)

We are family
I got all my sisters with me
We are family


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not Emo...I'm not in denial...I'm not crazy....*RAWR!* stabs ifish in i.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 22, 2010)

"HOLY SHIT! IT'S A COOKIE! GAAAAAAGH! *shoots bullets everywhere*"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi THaR, I c U wIth Meh SpARKly eye.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 22, 2010)

WHOAAAA!!!! SEIZURIFIC!!!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 22, 2010)

wah there is text in MID-AIR


----------



## updowners (Mar 22, 2010)

I am a steel unicorn


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 22, 2010)

I really screwed up and ended up a piano player xD


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 22, 2010)

Arg I'm Black Dave the most angry pir8 of them all...


----------



## Domination (Mar 22, 2010)

"WATASHI WA GUNDAM UNICORN MK. II DESU!"


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 22, 2010)

"I have no avatar and I ruin the game"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 22, 2010)

I need a toothbrush
(BTW: You're blind, he has one it's 1*1)
(BTW2: Dickhead and unicorn are already said several times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now tell me something fresh)


----------



## Domination (Mar 22, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> (BTW: You're blind, he has one it's 1*1) *Actually, it's now 1*3*
> (BTW2: Dickhead and unicorn are already said several times
> 
> 
> ...



"I wear my helmet on my penis and take photos of it"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2010)

"There's an entire civilization of people living on my avatar. Listen!"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't touch my cheeseburgers!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 22, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Hey you don't have a avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did until some mod decided they had a problem with it.
it was fine for about 6 months


----------



## mucus (Mar 22, 2010)

sephi sephi sephi sephi
sephi sephi sephi sephi


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT SHRIMP?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 22, 2010)

"Where the fuck is my poptart?"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 23, 2010)

:Go Go Gadget, Glowy Eye-Cannon-Laz0r-Beam-Boom-Stick-of Death-in 3d-on Ice, x9001!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> :Go Go Gadget, Glowy Eye-Cannon-Laz0r-Beam-Boom-Stick-of Death-in 3d-on Ice, x9001!


Do you read XKCD?

Also, "IMMA FIRIN MEH BULLETS!"


----------



## Sumea (Mar 23, 2010)

"you are using a MAC system, get out now!"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 23, 2010)

"I shouldn't shout at Misty..."


----------



## Ace (Mar 23, 2010)

Depressing brain tumor is depressing.
...


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2010)

"Son, I am disappoint"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 23, 2010)

"My creator was to lazy to add colors to my face"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

"My creator was too hyper to not add a horn to my head."


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 23, 2010)

"My creator was to hyper to make a plain blue screen"


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 23, 2010)

"Oh Damn, I Think I Crapped My Pants Again.”


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 23, 2010)

DK: "Come On!"
Mario: "Hammer TIME!"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> "Son, I am disappoint"



Was I the first one to post that meme here?

"I don't wear a shirt because I'm awesome"


----------



## moosh01 (Mar 24, 2010)

"I use a screwdriver to take my cuff-links out."


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 24, 2010)

I AM OMNOMNOMING MOOSH01


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 24, 2010)

"This is how you kill people kids! See y'all next week


----------



## updowners (Mar 24, 2010)

I still have a dick on my head.


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 24, 2010)

I AM A AWESOME, YET TRICKY TRIANGLE LAWYER


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 24, 2010)

"I got this Hello Kitty sticker on my face and it makes me less intimidating."


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 24, 2010)

"I made a smile yay"


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm confused.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 24, 2010)

Why the hell do I wink


----------



## Minox (Mar 24, 2010)

Why the hell do I look like a crossover between an unicorn, vampire and an oven?


----------



## Domination (Mar 24, 2010)

"I'm a killer chick!"


----------



## moosh01 (Mar 24, 2010)

"nothing"


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 24, 2010)

With that red X, I assume that you are my next sniping target.


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2010)

Corrupted I am


----------



## Domination (Mar 24, 2010)

"This boy is a monster"


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 24, 2010)

*blank*


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 24, 2010)

Fuck Why did ended up being the last one yet when I go multiplayer there's a shitload more of people like me, most of them around the age of 10 because their parents don't care enough to teach them there are better things in life than sit in front of a screen and insult anyone who is actually better than you


----------



## playallday (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish I didn't look like a dancing penis.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 24, 2010)

I've jumped on Vulpes' "I'm a fox" bandwagon! Tee-hee!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 24, 2010)

I just ate my paw!



			
				Arctic said:
			
		

> I wish I didn't look like a dancing penis.




Aw that one hurt lol xD


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 25, 2010)

"Yay...I'm crappy!"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 25, 2010)

*Reads sign with eye*
WARNING: Use of red glowing eyes can, and will cause premature hair whitening.
*Looks up*
"DAMN!"





and


			
				ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Do you read XKCD?


never heard of it. I'll look for it.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 25, 2010)

**Randomly shoot a bullet at old lady walking down the street**


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 25, 2010)

"Bwahahaha, I'll rape them all"


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'm handsome"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 25, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ask because when you posted before, the current XKCD comic was based on Inspector Gadget.

Anyway: "What?!?!!?!??!??!?!?!"


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 25, 2010)

Bzzzt. Manual Shutdown impossible. Removing Power source will not affect.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Unintelligible growling noises followed by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 25, 2010)

"Hello I'm a blue screen of death with useless crap which will never been read"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 25, 2010)

"Aww, why isn't any cotton candy in this purple portal world of doom and gloom."


----------



## haflore (Mar 25, 2010)

"I forgot  my.._line_"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 25, 2010)

"Dood!"



that is all.


----------



## updowners (Mar 25, 2010)

"Imma fox. Grrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## Searinox (Mar 25, 2010)

An Awesomeface am we!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

I hate furryhaters you furry.....furry?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 25, 2010)

"DooD! "


----------



## Searinox (Mar 25, 2010)

What? My head too big? Nah...


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 25, 2010)

Wawr, I'm the world's only four-legged Charizard!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

"I really dunno what my screenname means"

What'd ya think I'd say?


----------



## Searinox (Mar 25, 2010)

One-Winged Penguin.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 25, 2010)

"RULE 34 IS BEING ENFORCED HEAVILY!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 26, 2010)

"Hi, this is me taken with a LSD camera"


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 26, 2010)

NO BNPS HERE.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 26, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAH GET THIS KITTY MASK OFF MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 26, 2010)

I am your mother...


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 26, 2010)

I AM A DICK HEAD.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 26, 2010)

I will shoot you when your parents don't buy my overpriced crap


----------



## Searinox (Mar 26, 2010)

Hooooooorn Driiiiiill!!!11111onehitko


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

"come and fuck me, i am a sexy beast"
-me "sure"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 26, 2010)

I leave my Christmas decorations up all year long.


----------



## haflore (Mar 26, 2010)

Meow!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 26, 2010)

I got promoted to GBATemp's Official Prinny, dood!!


----------



## Jothri (Mar 26, 2010)

AAAAhhblbglbghaaaahadflbgkalb fg bdfb adlfb !


----------



## haflore (Mar 27, 2010)

"Jothri" 
Rather intuitive.


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 27, 2010)

DOOD!!! I got a sequel!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 27, 2010)

I finally gave in to all the creeps bitching about my avatar and selected something different!


----------



## mucus (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm a sexy best. rawr.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 27, 2010)

"You're the one who sneezed me out, so you gotta take care of me."


----------



## haflore (Mar 27, 2010)

"Look into my Millennium Eye!!"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 28, 2010)

"Dood! it's... Pikachu?"


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 28, 2010)

Holy crap **dodge bullet**


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll turn you into rags


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

YOU KIDS THESE DAYS AND YOUR MEGAPIXELS!!!


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a cat with a gun. Problem?


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 28, 2010)

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! *ROAAAAAR*


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

Epic flag waving time.. biatch


----------



## haflore (Mar 28, 2010)

"I'm a Combine, but I lost my white mask and had to borrow my baby sisters Hello Kitty one.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

*insert dodo anagram here* 

hint: its dood


----------



## Searinox (Mar 28, 2010)

They'll never suspect a thing...


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 28, 2010)

RULE THIIIIIIIIIIIRTY FOOOOOOOOUR


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 28, 2010)

"I'm hunting wabbits!"


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 28, 2010)

whaha I burnt Delta with my las0r


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 29, 2010)

ERECTING MY HEAD!!


----------



## BlackDave (Mar 30, 2010)

I'LL KILL YOU B****!!!! MEOWTH THAT'S RIGHT!!!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 30, 2010)

"Why is that tree staring at my ass?"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 30, 2010)

"I eat you nao, kkthnxbai"


----------



## haflore (Mar 30, 2010)

"Ain't no surprise, check out my Red Eye!"


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 31, 2010)

ZOMG! Attack of the pinguins!


----------



## Jemlee (Mar 31, 2010)

count to 10 before i fire! 10!!!!



1....21 GUNS!!!! SHOOT OF UR FACE!! INTO DA SKY!!!


----------



## Searinox (Mar 31, 2010)

Eyes? I can see through my ears.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 31, 2010)

Pff y0u 4r3 NuBzzzz!!!!!1111elevenone!1


I s0 pwn j00!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 2, 2010)

"Looks like we'er gunna hav' a good ol' gun fight,  DRAW!"


btw my guns win.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

"Did I fire 186 shots or only 185?"


----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2010)

BSOL

Fuck, when did the acronym's tag break?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

It never did. You just did it wrong.
"PROW
LER
485"

Who is that? Miss Welch?


----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It never did. You just did it wrong.
> "PROW
> LER
> 485"
> ...



It's supposed to have dotted lines underneath, showing its an acronym.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 2, 2010)

The dotted lines are perfectly visible.
Also, answer my question. It looks like her and I'm double checking.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 3, 2010)

Noes BSOD T_T


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The dotted lines are perfectly visible.
> Also, answer my question. It looks like her and I'm double checking.


It must be Google Chrome then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florence_and_the_Machine


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Without checking that link, I was right. Florence Welch.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Kwartel (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not a pussy I weild a gun bitch


----------



## haflore (Apr 3, 2010)

"I'm empty, yet I still have Red Eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2010)

Prinny


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 3, 2010)

Watch my tits


----------



## zerods (Apr 4, 2010)

damn it, I need oil *goes to BP*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2010)

I go to faggotchan!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2010)

I hate well-sized pictures

and I'm 10


----------



## Domination (Apr 4, 2010)

"I have no avatar, irony!"


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2010)

"I have no avatar, irony!"


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 4, 2010)

"I love jumping on community bandwagons!"


----------



## Domination (Apr 4, 2010)

"I am Snorlax, watch my belly move!"


----------



## prowler (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm a lightbulb?


----------



## ecchi (Apr 4, 2010)

"I like pointing at myself to gain attention!"


----------



## Domination (Apr 4, 2010)

"I like taking off my clothes to gain attention!"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 4, 2010)

"My face is crappy, but I still wanna dominate"


----------



## Domination (Apr 4, 2010)

"I stopped being a dickhead, but now I'm a midget"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 4, 2010)

I stopped being a dot, now I'm a ugly stickman


----------



## haflore (Apr 4, 2010)

"Who called me a minuscule underdeveloped pygmy shrimp!?!?!"


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2010)

Meep.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 4, 2010)

Are u looking ? Are u~looking at me ? I teach u what happen when you look at me...


----------



## prowler (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a transparent background, I do


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2010)

Open your eyes, open your mind
proud like a god don't pretend to be blind
trapped in yourself, break out instead
beat the machine that works in your head


----------



## zerods (Apr 4, 2010)

knife? what knife?


----------



## updowners (Apr 4, 2010)

.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 5, 2010)

Animated gifs that make no sense are awwwwwwriiiight!

Note: Holy crap! 20 pages! Really? I'm so happy :'D


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 5, 2010)

"I like lasering you to dust, frickin' biatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 5, 2010)

"I'm not short! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2010)

'Nyu*'


----------



## Sumea (Apr 5, 2010)

Stn eats cheezwiz!!


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 5, 2010)

"I liek wearing my cap backwards"


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 5, 2010)

You cant seeeeee meeeeeeee!


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2010)

howdy partner


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2010)

Wake up in the morning feeling like P. Diddy


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 5, 2010)

His avatar says more things than we need to know....


----------



## prowler (Apr 5, 2010)

wat is this.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 5, 2010)

I aint no bad rolemodel! *sips vodka and pukes*


----------



## Raika (Apr 5, 2010)

Pew pew pew pew bang bang headshot!!1!11


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 5, 2010)

i pwn you with my seethroughhair vision!


----------



## zerods (Apr 6, 2010)

my guns= pwnage

your guns= meh.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 6, 2010)

"Noise is no problem when you just don't listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## zerods (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, the optometrist was home schooled.
he screwed up, but now I got this kick-ass laser eye!

zerods:

sorry if I offended anyone who is home schooled.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 6, 2010)

Chances are, there is Rule 34 of this. D:


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 6, 2010)

30 hours in MS Paint.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 6, 2010)

30 hours in (pirated) Photoshop CS3. Coz no one buys that shit


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

"hello.. _kitty_"


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 6, 2010)

"In the future, I will be known as a one hit wonder."


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2010)

What are you buying?


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2010)

Nyooon  :3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2010)

I stab people! 4 5 people a day!


----------



## Domination (Apr 6, 2010)

"I dye my hair pink and fit cat ears on my hair! That's so eye-catching!"


----------



## zerods (Apr 6, 2010)

I was created by a three year old


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

I look like I'm hugging my brother and enjoying it.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2010)

Tik tok.


----------



## haflore (Apr 6, 2010)

"I hope Ash doesn't show up.."


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 6, 2010)

"Can someone help me pop this whitehead pimple on my head?"


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

"The weather is shit here!"


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2010)

Woof.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

"Want some free candy?"


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 7, 2010)

"I fought the Titanic and won!"


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 7, 2010)

Gun spinning and color inversion. Awwwww yeaaaaaaah


----------



## jerbz (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the guy thats been putting peanut butter on dirty places and having me lick it.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 7, 2010)

Da na nuh nuh nuh nuh na na Da na nuh nuh nuh nuh na na! Bartman!


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

"WOOF ROCKMAN EXE FTW"


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 7, 2010)

YAY


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't mess with me bitch


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 7, 2010)

"What'd you just say about alchemy?"


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 7, 2010)

"I have a laser built-in my hair lol".


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

I will grow.. someday!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 7, 2010)

"I'm supposed to be a robot but for some reason I look very human-like."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

My arm was built by IKEA when they ran out of allon bolts.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 7, 2010)

I like Destructoid!


----------



## Ace (Apr 7, 2010)

Pory-Poryyyyyygon!


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 7, 2010)

"You are currently connected to the internet with a status of 3 bars".


----------



## The Ey Man (Apr 8, 2010)

"I told you Earth is flat"


----------



## Ace (Apr 8, 2010)

hahaha
...no
*slap*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 8, 2010)

"I vote Green Party"


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 8, 2010)

So I become clever by just standing in this thinking zone, awesome.


----------



## prowler (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm 9 shades of blue I am


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2010)

No Sand-People are going to sneak up on me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> His avatar says more things than we need to know....


----------



## haflore (Apr 8, 2010)

"My avatar just BSODed.."


----------



## xalphax (Apr 8, 2010)

"No doubt, I AM the hero!"


----------



## prowler (Apr 8, 2010)

Internet killed the Ponystar.

_(That should be your new custom member title btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_


----------



## Sumea (Apr 8, 2010)

"Hey, I have cap, hair, and rest is STEEL - now guess what kind of balls i have!"


----------



## xalphax (Apr 8, 2010)

"Dude, I see everything in black&white"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 8, 2010)

"Dude, I see everything in red."

Also, I didn't see Sumea's new avatar until after my post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cache and everything...


----------



## Sumea (Apr 8, 2010)

"I bring destruction in many forms!"


----------



## zerods (Apr 8, 2010)

hey guys, look at my creepy stare *stares intently into your soul*


----------



## Domination (Apr 10, 2010)

"I hug my best friend because I am so not gay"


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2010)

"Are you sure you paid the electric bill?"


----------



## haflore (Apr 10, 2010)

"I hid the beer."
"Where?"
"Upper-left corner of the pic."
"Brilliant! They'll never look there!!"


----------



## Sumea (Apr 10, 2010)

"what you're looking at... PUNK!?"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sumea said:
			
		

> "what you're looking at... PUNK!?"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 10, 2010)

*Leap years*, *PS3*, and *Errors*

These are my parents.


----------



## anaxs (Apr 10, 2010)

" this thread was pretty successful"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

"That guy's eye is so shiny I can't look directly at it."


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 11, 2010)

"OH SHI~ BSOD JK LOL!!"


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

"I shoot that guy, that guy shoots another guy, the other guy shoots another guy, the.... Oh wat the fuck"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 11, 2010)

I really love black...


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

"You've not seen, what I've seen"


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## iPikachu (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 11, 2010)

"Butt secks?"


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

"I have a luminous vagina in my eye!"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 11, 2010)

"Welcome to my mind! Oh wow...hold on, let me just clean up a bit. It's so messy, I apologize for this! There we go! Nice and blank...and black...and boring...and...


----------



## prowler (Apr 11, 2010)

ffs


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

'' I've got a blade up my arse ''


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

"Grrrrr"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## haflore (Apr 11, 2010)

"DESTRUCTOID"


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

"You never saw a penguin before? Seriously? Stop staring already, I won't before you do!"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2010)

"I KNOW WHAT YOU DID LAST SUMMER."


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

OFFTOPIC:
I just find it funny how far from original context others see my avatar when taken alone.
Just to be bitch and spoil it, this is original part of comic it was taken from, and the context for the face:





/OFFTOPIC

ONTOPIC:
"Thingies and thangies jamming do fin stuff and stuff does not work..."


----------



## PyroSpark (Apr 11, 2010)

"I sacrifice baby goats"


----------



## Tux' (Apr 12, 2010)

"Safety First, never you when you're gonna need saftey."


----------



## Domination (Apr 12, 2010)

"World Weight Lifting Champion Penguin"


----------



## Tux' (Apr 12, 2010)

"I see.... Nuthin'"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 12, 2010)

Want a hammer in your face, bitch?


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 12, 2010)

In a town, dark and shady. There is only 1 lawbringer in this town ME! *laughs and walks away with his cape*


----------



## Splych (Apr 13, 2010)

"My handguns go BOOM BOOM"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

"There's cocaine everywhere!"


----------



## Splych (Apr 13, 2010)

"Boobies aren't the only thing that make me smile"


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 13, 2010)

"Its not cold, its not cold, its not cold."


----------



## Splych (Apr 13, 2010)

"I


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 13, 2010)

"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 look at all the pretty little dots! This one's white, another white one, look! a w~ait...THIS SUCKS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "


----------



## prowler (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm just keep shooting a bullet at myself.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2010)

This! Is! My! *Boomsword!*


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 13, 2010)

I like my knife. *licks it*


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 13, 2010)

That pussy again


----------



## prowler (Apr 13, 2010)

blueeeeeeeeeeee~


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 13, 2010)

"It's above a story of a cave...on this floating island in the sky with rabbits that turn into wolves. Totally not the creation of someone who's high 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

"I couldn't get in the X-Men so I became an avatar instead"


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2010)

"Hey look, boobies!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

"Shhh.  Be vewy vewy quiet,  I'm hunting.... anybody!"


----------



## Tux' (Apr 13, 2010)

"Dammit Hobbes! Get back here or you will pay!"


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 13, 2010)

THERE IS A MAD PENIN READY TO SQUASH EVERYONE!!!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 14, 2010)

"Oh boy, oh boy oh boy oh boy, oooooh boooy"


----------



## playallday (Apr 14, 2010)

"Get this damn light out of my eye!"


----------



## haflore (Apr 14, 2010)

"Here, Titanic, Titanic, Titanic, Titanic, Titanic, Titanic!!"


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 14, 2010)

"Dood!"


----------



## Splych (Apr 14, 2010)

"My eye flashes bright red lights"


----------



## Tux' (Apr 14, 2010)

"Sshh. I'm having one of my _moments_"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 14, 2010)

"Stop touching meeeeee!!!!"


----------



## Gore (Apr 14, 2010)

sure is dark in here.


----------



## Raika (Apr 14, 2010)

say cheese


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2010)

WHY??


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't fall for me, baby, you'll get burned.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2010)

"Who's there!?"


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm on _fire_ tonight.


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 14, 2010)

I AM THE ORIGAMI KILLER


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello Kitty Mother Fucker!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 14, 2010)

"Someone get me a shirt >_>"


----------



## Ace (Apr 14, 2010)

The thingy being DSOrganize 3.2


----------



## Timmy!!& (Apr 15, 2010)

I ain't workin today....


----------



## prowler (Apr 15, 2010)

Problem?


----------



## Tux' (Apr 16, 2010)

"I shoost you with mah water pistol!"


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 16, 2010)

"what;s this big finger?


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2010)

*stomp stomp stomp* 

_Mlerp. _


----------



## Raika (Apr 16, 2010)

Move along now, nothing to see here, I'm just wielding a knife to cut apples, I'm not a murderer or anything.


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2010)

I accidentally my Pokaymanz with a spoon!


----------



## playallday (Apr 18, 2010)

"I wish this mic tasted better."


----------



## How Original (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello? Is anyone out there? Im cold!!!


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 18, 2010)

Space invaders!!! AHHHHHH!!!! (right?)


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 18, 2010)

ECHO!!!.....echo!!!...echo.......


----------



## Tux' (Apr 18, 2010)

"Liek Z0MG lük at mah amazing. BulLetz0r doDging skillz0rz!!11one1!oneone!!!!"


----------



## Domination (Apr 18, 2010)

"I am actually a robot Togepi painted in the colors of a cartoon penguin."


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 18, 2010)

"What, this? It's nothing, really. See? Just plain black... *inverts colors to see very naughty image*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

(Just a note; my avatar is dynamic, so what you see will probably be different from what others see. Go  here and mention what number it was.)


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 18, 2010)

"Why is it growing?"


----------



## Domination (Apr 18, 2010)

"Badly photoshopped symbol I am"


----------



## Ace (Apr 18, 2010)

*copies pic, opens paint, inverses colors*
dissapointment


----------



## Minox (Apr 18, 2010)

DUH, I AM A MAGAZINE


----------



## Law (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## haflore (Apr 18, 2010)

"Since I finished the last fight, I've been looking for a new one to finish."


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2010)

omg dude im in the best game evar of all time

(haflore beat me to it so i slightly changed it)


----------



## Minox (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm gonna take this fire stick... and eat it!


----------



## Ace (Apr 18, 2010)

Måste fånga fler! Måste fånga fler! Pokémon!
Translation: Gotta Catch 'em all! Gotta Catch 'em all! Pokémon!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2010)

The text in my avatar uses the worst font in existence


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 19, 2010)

I posted a picture of my grandpa!


----------



## playallday (Apr 19, 2010)

"I've got no dick."


----------



## Splych (Apr 19, 2010)

"Ice, ice baby"


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 19, 2010)

"Ice, ice baby" even more so.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (Just a note; my avatar is dynamic, so what you see will probably be different from what others see. Go here and mention what number it was.)


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought dynamic avatars weren't allowed here. Also, all I get when I click on the links are error messages.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 19, 2010)

Your dick disappeared.


----------



## prowler (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 19, 2010)

Look at me! I'm a blank space of nothingness and I still attend an avatar game!


erm.. ok just ruined it.


prowler485's avatar:
So erm... Dude, I'm saying 'sup but what I really mean is get out of my sight


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not looking at you...
I was looking at you in my sword's reflection..
Now I'm looking at your bloody corpse.
*Dramatic Exit*


----------



## haflore (Apr 20, 2010)

"I keep trying to kill myself, but my reflexes are just too damn good."


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 20, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I thought dynamic avatars weren't allowed here. Also, all I get when I click on the links are error messages.


Dynamic avatars are extremely easy to achieve using PHP. I'm not sure why there are error messages; I'll look into that.


----------



## Splych (Apr 20, 2010)

" i haz epic insta- changing skills "


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a plus on my shirt. Please ignore my frozen head.

Also, I have fixed the links. It turns out that it was mistaking the image files as PHP files. I easily fixed that, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2010)

"I'm 5x larger than the allowed filesize!"


----------



## Splych (Apr 20, 2010)

"oh noez, i think my clothes are on fire"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2010)

"I'm frozen solid!"


----------



## Gore (Apr 20, 2010)

"i am a dumb lizard"


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2010)

GBAtemp's pimp


----------



## Njrg (Apr 20, 2010)

"It's like smoking weed...with your balls."

GET IT ?!


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2010)

"Sex makes babies?" 



			
				epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> Dynamic avatars are extremely easy to achieve using PHP.


That's not what I meant. I think they are forbidden, banned, against the rules, frowned upon.


----------



## prowler (Apr 20, 2010)

FUCK MINOX, *I AM THE SPY*


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 20, 2010)

shit...... sun


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 21, 2010)

wat? Just I'm not human means I can't be magical!? Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
RAWR!! 
*Summons Bahamut*


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 21, 2010)

"I keep shooting outwards but somehow towards myself at the same time!"



			
				Veho said:
			
		

> That's not what I meant. I think they are forbidden, banned, against the rules, frowned upon.


Hm. I didn't catch that in the rules. I suppose I'll go fix that, then.
EDIT: Fixed. Combined size barely under 80KB


----------



## Splych (Apr 21, 2010)

*insert generic scream here*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2010)

"derp"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 21, 2010)

"You don't wanna know where this tongue has been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 21, 2010)

The other birds make fun of my shape


----------



## prowler (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## agentgamma (Apr 21, 2010)

'SUP!


----------



## Sumea (Apr 22, 2010)

You shall not shit right after THIS kittie's intense treatment...


----------



## playallday (Apr 24, 2010)

"This isn't right..."


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2010)

Men's deodorant stick... make you fresh all day!


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2010)

It's a sunflower shaped like a men's head???


----------



## gba34 (Apr 24, 2010)

The Good Samaritan ruling the Earth.


----------



## Domination (Apr 24, 2010)

"THE GOVERNMENT TOTALLY SUCKS"


----------



## Conor (Apr 24, 2010)

.


----------



## playallday (Apr 24, 2010)

"Stop looking at my boobs."


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Sure is cold here


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2010)

"The ears? Yeah, they're real."


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 25, 2010)

KABOOM! 

(dood)


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 25, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> KABOOM!
> 
> (dood)


it says something


----------



## prowler (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## anaxs (Apr 25, 2010)

* laying, thinking, what could he be doing right now*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2010)

I smoke because it looks cool


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 25, 2010)

The above post makes me think of Aerosmith.........:

_Pink it's my new obsession_ *Pink it's not even a question*, _Pink on the lips of your lover_, '*cause Pink  is the love you discover*................
Pink is sexy!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 25, 2010)

"Let's play some county music!"


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 25, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> "Let's play some county music!"


Your avatar looks sad <
Should go to meet my avatar and listen to this.........:


Well it's one for the money........
Two for the show.......
Three to get ready now GO cat GO .......
But don't you, Step on my blue suede shoes !


----------



## Domination (Apr 25, 2010)

"Chuck Berry ftw!"


----------



## haflore (Apr 25, 2010)

"I have rosy cheeks."


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 26, 2010)

"Does this fanny pack make me look fat?"


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Say cheese bitch!


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2010)

Omae wa ore no mono da.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmmmm, I thought I heard something


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 30, 2010)

"A Gay Little Cat Boy"


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

DeltaBurnt What does the scouter say about his power level?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 1, 2010)

These corprus weepings contradict your testimony!

(Too much morrowind)


----------



## haflore (May 1, 2010)

"*Clears throat* Meow!"


----------



## anaxs (May 1, 2010)

*i wanna be like pingu*


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2010)

I smoke because i am one of those cool kids


----------



## YayMii (May 1, 2010)

Gay cat guy likes other gay animal boy's chest O.o


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 1, 2010)

I like to use a blend of memes and gradients to make my avatar


----------



## Maplemage (May 1, 2010)

ITS OVER 9000!


----------



## prowler (May 1, 2010)

HEY LOOK, HAVE I GOT SKINNER? OR MAYBE MY OWNER DIDN'T RESIZE ME PROPERLY LOL


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2010)

*I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U*


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 1, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> HEY LOOK, HAVE I GOT SKINNER? OR MAYBE MY OWNER DIDN'T RESIZE ME PROPERLY LOL



Skinnier?

"I will kill you, then we will have dinner, then we we go see a movie. Sound like a plan?"


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2010)

When I grow up I wanna be Maximillion Pegasus. 




			
				DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> "I will kill you, then we will have dinner, then we we go see a movie. Sound like a plan?"


Oh, I see you've read the comic my avatar is from


----------



## Sumea (May 1, 2010)

Not me, NO U man....
Very big "NO U"


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2010)

I can see through you


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 2, 2010)

Those mean people tried to spay me.


----------



## haflore (May 2, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Those mean people tried to spay me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Level up!


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

We love cuddling together and staring at awesome humans with jealous and angry eyes.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Hello, GBAtemp. Or as they called you around the web: The Temp. I want you to make a choice. There's a slow-acting poison coursing through your system, which only I have the antidote for. Will you murder a mother and her child to save yourself? Listen carefully, if you will. There are rules.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> When I grow up I wanna be Maximillion Pegasus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry.

"Rawr, I'm a gay kitty :3"


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2010)

Execute Mode Standby

He he, "execute." I slay me. 




			
				DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant, that's exactly what the character in my avatar would say. He never lets mere death stand in the way of true love   ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but neither does he let mere love stand in the way of a good slaughter. In other words, one does not necessarily exclude the other. In no particular order.


----------



## Raika (May 2, 2010)

Ni


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2010)

"I'm a transvetite"


----------



## Thoob (May 2, 2010)

I'm fucked up in the head.


----------



## Sanderino (May 2, 2010)

"I am a cat with a top hat."


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2010)

Ha, I am that awesome, I can title my head


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Jamstruth (May 8, 2010)

1-2-3 and quickturn to freeze frame! YEAH!

Also, this thread makes me want a new avatar


----------



## Blue-K (May 8, 2010)

"I'm an Emo-Rocker with a Gun"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 8, 2010)

It's blue! 'Kay?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 9, 2010)

It's a firefox! Why isnt he in the safari?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

"I live in a world of altered gravity. Just look what happens when I light this match!"


----------



## YayMii (May 12, 2010)

"ProtoGalaxy, KunGamers, 7.net."


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

"What are you talking about, I didn't steal your girlfriend =D"


----------



## YayMii (May 12, 2010)

"Facepalm the idiots, K?"


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 12, 2010)

(dam I like that one. "Facepalm the idiots, k?" Wonderful, I can totally imagine it.)
"HAY GUYS- Anyone else see those floating subtitles?"


----------



## dinofan01 (May 12, 2010)

"The Letter K bores me"


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2010)

trolling-bonemonkeying-yoshi


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2010)

"I'll be someone else in a few days."


----------



## YayMii (May 13, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> "ProtoGalaxy, KunGamers, 7.net."
> QUOTE(jurassicplayer @ May 11 2010, 10:10 PM) (dam I like that one. "Facepalm the idiots, k?" Wonderful, I can totally imagine it.)


Whoops, that was for the signatures. DAMMIT, I mixed up the signature thread with this one.

Anyways...
"Numbers. JKLOL"


----------



## naglaro00 (May 13, 2010)

"Gradients, lol"


----------



## monkat (May 13, 2010)

"THAT'S where babies come from!?"


----------



## Crass (May 13, 2010)

"I am STILL thinking!"


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

"I'm a fan of one of the greatest films of all time"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

"Duh...I dunno, Daaavy."


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2010)

I be an error!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 13, 2010)

"I wub u"


----------



## Potticus (May 13, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 13, 2010)

Fist pump!


----------



## Destructobot (May 13, 2010)

Captain Stinky not allowed!


----------



## Potticus (May 13, 2010)

My dick is either metal, or cold


----------



## Destructobot (May 13, 2010)

FEEL THE MOTIVATIONAL BUZZWORD!!!


----------



## Splych (May 13, 2010)

DESTROY VIRUSES


----------



## Potticus (May 13, 2010)

My dick is definitely cold


----------



## YayMii (May 13, 2010)

Someone, shove a dick in my ear!


----------



## YayMii (May 13, 2010)

REMOVED: Damn, I double-clicked by accident.


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

I LOVE 4CHAN!


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2010)

I got a cool hat


----------



## Jamstruth (May 13, 2010)

"Sigh...he's so dreamy."


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

"I look like a badass rebel. At least... That's what the "Ultimate Otaku Guide to Being a Badass Japanese Anime Villain" tells me.


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2010)

"I'm Not There."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

"I'm not here."


----------



## prowler (May 13, 2010)

"I'm there to piss you off"


----------



## Destructobot (May 13, 2010)

"A prowler stole my boobs!"


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

"I'm a faerieeeeeee"


----------



## Quanno (May 13, 2010)

'Well here's a little song, it's called...'


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 13, 2010)

"I'm so badass, I have *2* swords"


----------



## Domination (May 13, 2010)

"I'm so badass I am completely weak and useless but enemies run away at the sight of my very very very scary LED in my left eye!"


----------



## Sanderino (May 13, 2010)

"I dominate with my guitar and hat!"


----------



## distorted.freque (May 13, 2010)

"Hypnotism for the win! Now I'm getting sleepy... Next thing I know, I'll think I'm dead, and the only way to get out is to finish some weird game where I collect pins or something."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

"Hi, I'm a machine and I like to eat rabbits."


----------



## hankchill (May 13, 2010)

"Can somebody help me, I lost the recipe for ice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

"Target locked."


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

An error occured during the thingy.
(80010JKLOL)


----------



## Mantis41 (May 13, 2010)

This piece of evidence has been grossly distorted.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 13, 2010)

"Thank you for telling me your name."


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

They have long brown hair.


----------



## Maplemage (May 13, 2010)

CAUTION! its a user.....amazing isnt it?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

"See this finger? I'm gonna stick it where the sun doesn't shine."


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2010)

"I like hot blonds, and who the hell can blame me!"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

It's true, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, to continue the topic: "Black and White is a cool game."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2010)

"Someone needs to check my birth certificate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 13, 2010)

"I'm a face that's hidden in the background. The top op the t-thingey is my monobraw, the dot left of it is my eye."


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Just look how sexy I am


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 14, 2010)

"Clubs or hearts, either you love me or I beat you"


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Too bored to give a damn


----------



## Maplemage (May 14, 2010)

Stop looking at me with those gay eyes.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

I love pointing


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 14, 2010)

Oh, I like male cats... Oooh if only that would be legal....


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Still being as sexy as ever, bitches


----------



## distorted.freque (May 14, 2010)

"How long do I have to hold this pose? I'll fall asleep any moment now."


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 14, 2010)

I have a toy bunny, can you find it =D?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

"Look at me, I'm getting ready for tonight, my mouth's already open!"


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2010)

Now what?


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 14, 2010)

*Looks at avatar above*
"Meh, not interested..."

*Looks at avatar below*
"Oooehh I like that"


----------



## Mantis41 (May 14, 2010)

Mmmmmmmm........ Pussy............


----------



## prowler (May 14, 2010)

wat


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 14, 2010)

OMGWTFOTL!?!?!


----------



## Mantis41 (May 14, 2010)

Arrrggghh! My eye is missing.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

"Die."


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 14, 2010)

'Was sagst du? Du willst das ich dich "blow"? Was meinst das denn?'


----------



## The Pi (May 14, 2010)

"i have a boner"


----------



## Ace (May 14, 2010)

Spoiler



3.14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510  58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679  82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 08128  48111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196  44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091  45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273  72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436  78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094  33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548  07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912  98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798  60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132  00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872  14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235  42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960  51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859  50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881  71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303  59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778  18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989  38095 25720 10654 85863 27886 59361 53381 82796 82303 01952  03530 18529 68995 77362 25994 13891 24972 17752 83479 13151  55748 57242 45415 06959 50829 53311 68617 27855 88907 50983  81754 63746 49393 19255 06040 09277 01671 13900 98488 24012  85836 16035 63707 66010 47101 81942 95559 61989 46767 83744  94482 55379 77472 68471 04047 53464 62080 46684 25906 94912  93313 67702 89891 52104 75216 20569 66024 05803 81501 93511  25338 24300 35587 64024 74964 73263 91419 92726 04269 92279  67823 54781 63600 93417 21641 21992 45863 15030 28618 29745  55706 74983 85054 94588 58692 69956 90927 21079 75093 02955  32116 53449 87202 75596 02364 80665 49911 98818 34797 75356  63698 07426 54252 78625 51818 41757 46728 90977 77279 38000  81647 06001 61452 49192 17321 72147 72350 14144 19735 68548  16136 11573 52552 13347 57418 49468 43852 33239 07394 14333  45477 62416 86251 89835 69485 56209 92192 22184 27255 02542  56887 67179 04946 01653 46680 49886 27232 79178 60857 84383  82796 79766 81454 10095 38837 86360 95068 00642 25125 20511  73929 84896 08412 84886 26945 60424 19652 85022 21066 11863  06744 27862 20391 94945 04712 37137 86960 95636 43719 17287  46776 46575 73962 41389 08658 32645 99581 33904 78027 59009  94657 64078 95126 94683 98352 59570 98258 22620 52248 94077  26719 47826 84826 01476 99090 26401 36394 43745 53050 68203  49625 24517 49399 65143 14298 09190 65925 09372 21696 46151  57098 58387 41059 78859 59772 97549 89301 61753 92846 81382  68683 86894 27741 55991 85592 52459 53959 43104 99725 24680  84598 72736 44695 84865 38367 36222 62609 91246 08051 24388  43904 51244 13654 97627 80797 71569 14359 97700 12961 60894  41694 86855 58484 06353 42207 22258 28488 64815 84560 28506  01684 27394 52267 46767 88952 52138 52254 99546 66727 82398  64565 96116 35488 62305 77456 49803 55936 34568 17432 41125  15076 06947 94510 96596 09402 52288 79710 89314 56691 36867  22874 89405 60101 50330 86179 28680 92087 47609 17824 93858  90097 14909 67598 52613 65549 78189 31297 84821 68299 89487  22658 80485 75640 14270 47755 51323 79641 45152 37462 34364  54285 84447 95265 86782 10511 41354 73573 95231 13427 16610  21359 69536 23144 29524 84937 18711 01457 65403 59027 99344  03742 00731 05785 39062 19838 74478 08478 48968 33214 45713  86875 19435 06430 21845 31910 48481 00537 06146 80674 91927  81911 97939 95206 14196 63428 75444 06437 45123 71819 21799  98391 01591 95618 14675 14269 12397 48940 90718 64942 31961  56794 52080 95146 55022 52316 03881 93014 20937 62137 85595  66389 37787 08303 90697 92077 34672 21825 62599 66150 14215  03068 03844 77345 49202 60541 46659 25201 49744 28507 32518  66600 21324 34088 19071 04863 31734 64965 14539 05796 26856  10055 08106 65879 69981 63574 73638 40525 71459 10289 70641  40110 97120 62804 39039 75951 56771 57700 42033 78699 36007  23055 87631 76359 42187 31251 47120 53292 81918 26186 12586  73215 79198 41484 88291 64470 60957 52706 95722 09175 67116  72291 09816 90915 28017 35067 12748 58322 28718 35209 35396  57251 21083 57915 13698 82091 44421 00675 10334 67110 31412  67111 36990 86585 16398 31501 97016 51511 68517 14376 57618  35155 65088 49099 89859 98238 73455 28331 63550 76479 18535  89322 61854 89632 13293 30898 57064 20467 52590 70915 48141  65498 59461 63718 02709 81994 30992 44889 57571 28289 05923  23326 09729 97120 84433 57326 54893 82391 19325 97463 66730  58360 41428 13883 03203 82490 37589 85243 74417 02913 27656  18093 77344 40307 07469 21120 19130 20330 38019 76211 01100  44929 32151 60842 44485 96376 69838 95228 68478 31235 52658  21314 49576 85726 24334 41893 03968 64262 43410 77322 69780  28073 18915 44110 10446 82325 27162 01052 65227 21116 60396  66557 30925 47110 55785 37634 66820 65310 98965 26918 62056  47693 12570 58635 66201 85581 00729 36065 98764 86117 91045  33488 50346 11365 76867 53249 44166 80396 26579 78771 85560  84552 96541 26654 08530 61434 44318 58676 97514 56614 06800  70023 78776 59134 40171 27494 70420 56223 05389 94561 31407  11270 00407 85473 32699 39081 45466 46458 80797 27082 66830  63432 85878 56983 05235 80893 30657 57406 79545 71637 75254  20211 49557 61581 40025 01262 28594 13021 64715 50979 25923  09907 96547 37612 55176 56751 35751 78296 66454 77917 45011  29961 48903 04639 94713 29621 07340 43751 89573 59614 58901  93897 13111 79042 97828 56475 03203 19869 15140 28708 08599  04801 09412 14722 13179 47647 77262 24142 54854 54033 21571  85306 14228 81375 85043 06332 17518 29798 66223 71721 59160  77166 92547 48738 98665 49494 50114 65406 28433 66393 79003  97692 65672 14638 53067 36096 57120 91807 63832 71664 16274  88880 07869 25602 90228 47210 40317 21186 08204 19000 42296  61711 96377 92133 75751 14959 50156 60496 31862 94726 54736  42523 08177 03675 15906 73502 35072 83540 56704 03867 43513  62222 47715 89150 49530 98444 89333 09634 08780 76932 59939  78054 19341 44737 74418 42631 29860 80998 88687 41326 04721  56951 62396 58645 73021 63159 81931 95167 35381 29741 67729  47867 24229 24654 36680 09806 76928 23828 06899 64004 82435  40370 14163 14965 89794 09243 23789 69070 69779 42236 25082  21688 95738 37986 23001 59377 64716 51228 93578 60158 81617  55782 97352 33446 04281 51262 72037 34314 65319 77774 16031  99066 55418 76397 92933 44195 21541 34189 94854 44734 56738  31624 99341 91318 14809 27777 10386 38773 43177 20754 56545  32207 77092 12019 05166 09628 04909 26360 19759 88281 61332  31666 36528 61932 66863 36062 73567 63035 44776 28035 04507  77235 54710 58595 48702 79081 43562 40145 17180 62464 36267  94561 27531 81340 78330 33625 42327 83944 97538 24372 05835  31147 71199 26063 81334 67768 79695 97030 98339 13077 10987  04085 91337 46414 42822 77263 46594 70474 58784 77872 01927  71528 07317 67907 70715 72134 44730 60570 07334 92436 93113  83504 93163 12840 42512 19256 51798 06941 13528 01314 70130  47816 43788 51852 90928 54520 11658 39341 96562 13491 43415  95625 86586 55705 52690 49652 09858 03385 07224 26482 93972  85847 83163 05777 75606 88876 44624 82468 57926 03953 52773  48030 48029 00587 60758 25104 74709 16439 61362 67604 49256  27420 42083 20856 61190 62545 43372 13153 59584 50687 72460  29016 18766 79524 06163 42522 57719 54291 62991 93064 55377  99140 37340 43287 52628 88963 99587 94757 29174 64263 57455  25407 90914 51357 11136 94109 11939 32519 10760 20825 20261  87985 31887 70584 29725 91677 81314 96990 09019 21169 71737  27847 68472 68608 49003 37702 42429 16513 00500 51683 23364  35038 95170 29893 92233 45172 20138 12806 96501 17844 08745  19601 21228 59937 16231 30171 14448 46409 03890 64495 44400  61986 90754 85160 26327 50529 83491 87407 86680 88183 38510  22833 45085 04860 82503 93021 33219 71551 84306 35455 00766  82829 49304 13776 55279 39751 75461 39539 84683 39363 83047  46119 96653 85815 38420 56853 38621 86725 23340 28308 71123  28278 92125 07712 62946 32295 63989 89893 58211 67456 27010  21835 64622 01349 67151 88190 97303 81198 00497 34072 39610  36854 06643 19395 09790 19069 96395 52453 00545 05806 85501  95673 02292 19139 33918 56803 44903 98205 95510 02263 53536  19204 19947 45538 59381 02343 95544 95977 83779 02374 21617  27111 72364 34354 39478 22181 85286 24085 14006 66044 33258  88569 86705 43154 70696 57474 58550 33232 33421 07301 54594  05165 53790 68662 73337 99585 11562 57843 22988 27372 31989  87571 41595 78111 96358 33005 94087 30681 21602 87649 62867  44604 77464 91599 50549 73742 56269 01049 03778 19868 35938  14657 41268 04925 64879 85561 45372 34786 73303 90468 83834  36346 55379 49864 19270 56387 29317 48723 32083 76011 23029  91136 79386 27089 43879 93620 16295 15413 37142 48928 30722  01269 01475 46684 76535 76164 77379 46752 00490 75715 55278  19653 62132 39264 06160 13635 81559 07422 02020 31872 77605  27721 90055 61484 25551 87925 30343 51398 44253 22341 57623  36106 42506 39049 75008 65627 10953 59194 65897 51413 10348  22769 30624 74353 63256 91607 81547 81811 52843 66795 70611  08615 33150 44521 27473 92454 49454 23682 88606 13408 41486  37767 00961 20715 12491 40430 27253 86076 48236 34143 34623  51897 57664 52164 13767 96903 14950 19108 57598 44239 19862  91642 19399 49072 36234 64684 41173 94032 65918 40443 78051  33389 45257 42399 50829 65912 28508 55582 15725 03107 12570  12668 30240 29295 25220 11872 67675 62204 15420 51618 41634  84756 51699 98116 14101 00299 60783 86909 29160 30288 40026  91041 40792 88621 50784 24516 70908 70006 99282 12066 04183  71806 53556 72525 32567 53286 12910 42487 76182 58297 65157  95984 70356 22262 93486 00341 58722 98053 49896 50226 29174  87882 02734 20922 22453 39856 26476 69149 05562 84250 39127  57710 28402 79980 66365 82548 89264 88025 45661 01729 67026  64076 55904 29099 45681 50652 65305 37182 94127 03369 31378  51786 09040 70866 71149 65583 43434 76933 85781 71138 64558  73678 12301 45876 87126 60348 91390 95620 09939 36103 10291  61615 28813 84379 09904 23174 73363 94804 57593 14931 40529  76347 57481 19356 70911 01377 51721 00803 15590 24853 09066  92037 67192 20332 29094 33467 68514 22144 77379 39375 17034  43661 99104 03375 11173 54719 18550 46449 02636 55128 16228  82446 25759 16333 03910 72253 83742 18214 08835 08657 39177  15096 82887 47826 56995 99574 49066 17583 44137 52239 70968  34080 05355 98491 75417 38188 39994 46974 86762 65516 58276  58483 58845 31427 75687 90029 09517 02835 29716 34456 21296  40435 23117 60066 51012 41200 65975 58512 76178 58382 92041  97484 42360 80071 93045 76189 32349 22927 96501 98751 87212  72675 07981 25547 09589 04556 35792 12210 33346 69749 92356  30254 94780 24901 14195 21238 28153 09114 07907 38602 51522  74299 58180 72471 62591 66854 51333 12394 80494 70791 19153  26734 30282 44186 04142 63639 54800 04480 02670 49624 82017  92896 47669 75831 83271 31425 17029 69234 88962 76684 40323  26092 75249 60357 99646 92565 04936 81836 09003 23809 29345  95889 70695 36534 94060 34021 66544 37558 90045 63288 22505  45255 64056 44824 65151 87547 11962 18443 96582 53375 43885  69094 11303 15095 26179 37800 29741 20766 51479 39425 90298  96959 46995 56576 12186 56196 73378 62362 56125 21632 08628  69222 10327 48892 18654 36480 22967 80705 76561 51446 32046  92790 68212 07388 37781 42335 62823 60896 32080 68222 46801  22482 61177 18589 63814 09183 90367 36722 20888 32151 37556  00372 79839 40041 52970 02878 30766 70944 47456 01345 56417  25437 09069 79396 12257 14298 94671 54357 84687 88614 44581  23145 93571 98492 25284 71605 04922 12424 70141 21478 05734  55105 00801 90869 96033 02763 47870 81081 75450 11930 71412  23390 86639 38339 52942 57869 05076 43100 63835 19834 38934  15961 31854 34754 64955 69781 03829 30971 64651 43840 70070  73604 11237 35998 43452 25161 05070 27056 23526 60127 64848  30840 76118 30130 52793 20542 74628 65403 60367 45328 65105  70658 74882 25698 15793 67897 66974 22057 50596 83440 86973  50201 41020 67235 85020 07245 22563 26513 41055 92401 90274  21624 84391 40359 98953 53945 90944 07046 91209 14093 87001  26456 00162 37428 80210 92764 57931 06579 22955 24988 72758  46101 26483 69998 92256 95968 81592 05600 10165 52563 75678  56672 27966 19885 78279 48488 55834 39751 87445 45512 96563  44348 03966 42055 79829 36804 35220 27709 84294 23253 30225  76341 80703 94769 94159 79159 45300 69752 14829 33665 55661  56787 36400 53666 56416 54732 17043 90352 13295 43529 16941  45990 41608 75320 18683 79370 23488 86894 79151 07163 78529  02345 29244 07736 59495 63051 00742 10871 42613 49745 95615  13849 87137 57047 10178 79573 10422 96906 66702 14498 63746  45952 80824 36944 57897 72330 04876 47652 41339 07592 04340  19634 03911 47320 23380 71509 52220 10682 56342 74716 46024  33544 00515 21266 93249 34196 73977 04159 56837 53555 16673  02739 00749 72973 63549 64533 28886 98440 61196 49616 27734  49518 27369 55882 20757 35517 66515 89855 19098 66653 93549  48106 88732 06859 90754 07923 42402 30092 59007 01731 96036  22547 56478 94064 75483 46647 76041 14632 33905 65134 33068  44953 97907 09030 23460 46147 09616 96886 88501 40834 70405  46074 29586 99138 29668 24681 85710 31887 90652 87036 65083  24319 74404 77185 56789 34823 08943 10682 87027 22809 73624  80939 96270 60747 26455 39925 39944 28081 13736 94338 87294  06307 92615 95995 46262 46297 07062 59484 55690 34711 97299  64090 89418 05953 43932 51236 23550 81349 49004 36427 85271  38315 91256 89892 95196 42728 75739 46914 27253 43669 41532  36100 45373 04881 98551 70659 41217 35246 25895 48730 16760  02988 65925 78662 85612 49665 52353 38294 28785 42534 04830  83307 01653 72285 63559 15253 47844 59818 31341 12900 19992  05981 35220 51173 36585 64078 26484 94276 44113 76393 86692  48031 18364 45369 85891 75442 64739 98822 84621 84490 08777  69776 31279 57226 72655 56259 62825 42765 31830 01340 70922  33436 57791 60128 09317 94017 18598 59993 38492 35495 64005  70995 58561 13498 02524 99066 98423 30173 50358 04408 11685  52653 11709 95708 99427 32870 92584 87894 43646 00504 10892  26691 78352 58707 85951 29834 41729 53519 53788 55345 73742  60859 02908 17651 55780 39059 46408 73506 12322 61120 09373  10804 85485 26357 22825 76820 34160 50484 66277 50450 03126  20080 07998 04925 48534 69414 69775 16493 27095 04934 63938  24322 27188 51597 40547 02148 28971 11777 92376 12257 88734  77188 19682 54629 81268 68581 70507 40272 55026 33290 44976  27789 44236 21674 11918 62694 39650 67151 57795 86756 48239  93917 60426 01763 38704 54990 17614 36412 04692 18237 07648  87834 19689 68611 81558 15873 60629 38603 81017 12158 55272  66830 08238 34046 56475 88040 51380 80163 36388 74216 37140  64354 95561 86896 41122 82140 75330 26551 00424 10489 67835  28588 29024 36709 04887 11819 09094 94533 14421 82876 61810  31007 35477 05498 15968 07720 09474 69613 43609 28614 84941  78501 71807 79306 81085 46900 09445 89952 79424 39813 92135  05586 42219 64834 91512 63901 28038 32001 09773 86806 62877  92397 18014 61343 24457 26400 97374 25700 73592 10031 54150  89367 93008 16998 05365 20276 00727 74967 45840 02836 24053  46037 26341 65542 59027 60183 48403 06811 38185 51059 79705  66400 75094 26087 88573 57960 37324 51414 67867 03688 09880  60971 64258 49759 51380 69309 44940 15154 22221 94329 13021  73912 53835 59150 31003 33032 51117 49156 96917 45027 14943  31515 58854 03922 16409 72291 01129 03552 18157 62823 28318  23425 48326 11191 28009 28252 56190 20526 30163 91147 72473  31485 73910 77758 74425 38761 17465 78671 16941 47764 21441  11126 35835 53871 36101 10232 67987 75641 02468 24032 26483  46417 66369 80663 78576 81349 20453 02240 81972 78564 71983  96308 78154 32211 66912 24641 59117 76732 25326 43356 86146  18654 52226 81268 87268 44596 84424 16107 85401 67681 42080  88502 80054 14361 31462 30821 02594 17375 62389 94207 57136  27516 74573 18918 94562 83525 70441 33543 75857 53426 98699  47254 70316 56613 99199 96826 28247 27064 13362 22178 92390  31760 85428 94373 39356 18891 65125 04244 04008 95271 98378  73864 80584 72689 54624 38823 43751 78852 01439 56005 71048  11949 88423 90606 13695 73423 15590 79670 34614 91434 47886  36041 03182 35073 65027 78590 89757 82727 31305 04889 39890  09923 91350 33732 50855 98265 58670 89242 61242 94736 70193  90772 71307 06869 17092 64625 48423 24074 85503 66080 13604  66895 11840 09366 86095 46325 00214 58529 30950 00090 71510  58236 26729 32645 37382 10493 87249 96699 33942 46855 16483  26113 41461 10680 26744 66373 34375 34076 42940 26682 97386  52209 35701 62638 46485 28514 90362 93201 99199 68828 51718  39536 69134 52224 44708 04592 39660 28171 56551 56566 61113  59823 11225 06289 05854 91450 97157 55390 02439 31535 19090  21071 19457 30024 38801 76615 03527 08626 02537 88179 75194  78061 01371 50044 89917 21002 22013 35013 10601 63915 41589  57803 71177 92775 22597 87428 91917 91552 24171 89585 36168  05947 41234 19339 84202 18745 64925 64434 62392 53195 31351  03311 47639 49119 95072 85843 06583 61935 36932 96992 89837  91494 19394 06085 72486 39688 36903 26556 43642 16644 25760  79147 10869 98431 57337 49648 83529 27693 28220 76294 72823  81537 40996 15455 98798 25989 10937 17126 21828 30258 48112  38901 19682 21429 45766 75807 18653 80650 64870 26133 89282  29949 72574 53033 28389 63818 43944 77077 94022 84359 88341  00358 38542 38973 54243 95647 55568 40952 24844 55413 92394  10001 62076 93636 84677 64130 17819 65937 99715 57468 54194  63348 93748 43912 97423 91433 65936 04100 35234 37770 65888  67781 13949 86164 78747 14079 32638 58738 62473 28896 45643  59877 46676 38479 46650 40741 11825 65837 88784 54858 14896  29612 73998 41344 27260 86061 87245 54523 60643 15371 01127  46809 77870 44640 94758 28034 87697 58948 32824 12392 92960  58294 86191 96670 91895 80898 33201 21031 84303 40128 49511  62035 34280 14412 76172 85830 24355 98300 32042 02451 20728  72535 58119 58401 49180 96925 33950 75778 40006 74655 26031  44616 70508 27682 77222 35341 91102 63416 31571 47406 12385  04258 45988 41990 76112 87258 05911 39356 89601 43166 82831  76323 56732 54170 73420 81733 22304 62987 99280 49085 14094  79036 88786 87894 93054 69557 03072 61900 95020 76433 49335  91060 24545 08645 36289 35456 86295 85313 15337 18386 82656  17862 27363 71697 57741 83023 98600 65914 81616 40494 49650  11732 13138 95747 06208 84748 02365 37103 11508 98427 99275  44268 53277 97431 13951 43574 17221 97597 99359 68525 22857  45263 79628 96126 91572 35798 66205 73408 37576 68738 84266  40599 09935 05000 81337 54324 54635 96750 48442 35284 87470  14435 45419 57625 84735 64216 19813 40734 68541 11766 88311  86544 89377 69795 66517 27966 23267 14810 33864 39137 51865  94673 00244 34500 54499 53997 42372 32871 24948 34706 04406  34716 06325 83064 98297 95510 10954 18362 35030 30945 30973  35834 46283 94763 04775 64501 50085 07578 94954 89313 93944  89921 61255 25597 70143 68589 43585 87752 63796 25597 08167  76438 00125 43650 23714 12783 46792 61019 95585 22471 72201  77723 70041 78084 19423 94872 54068 01556 03599 83905 48985  72354 67456 42390 58585 02167 19031 39526 29445 54391 31663  13453 08939 06204 67843 87785 05423 93905 24731 36201 29476  91874 97519 10114 72315 28932 67725 33918 14660 73000 89027  76896 31148 10902 20972 45207 59167 29700 78505 80717 18638  10549 67973 10016 78708 50694 20709 22329 08070 38326 34534  52038 02786 09905 56900 13413 71823 68370 99194 95164 89600  75504 93412 67876 43674 63849 02063 96401 97666 85592 33565  46391 38363 18574 56981 47196 21084 10809 61884 60545 60390  38455 34372 91414 46513 47494 07848 84423 77217 51543 34260  30669 88317 68331 00113 31086 90421 93903 10801 43784 33415  13709 24353 01367 76310 84913 51615 64226 98475 07430 32971  67469 64066 65315 27035 32546 71126 67522 46055 11995 81831  96376 37076 17991 91920 35795 82007 59560 53023 46267 75794  39363 07463 05690 10801 14942 71410 09391 36913 81072 58137  81357 89400 55995 00183 54251 18417 21360 55727 52210 35268  03735 72652 79224 17373 60575 11278 87218 19084 49006 17801  38897 10770 82293 10027 97665 93583 87589 09395 68814 85602  63224 39372 65624 72776 03789 08144 58837 85501 97028 43779  36240 78250 52704 87581 64703 24581 29087 83952 32453 23789  60298 41669 22548 96497 15606 98119 21865 84926 77040 39564  81278 10217 99132 17416 30581 05545 98801 30048 45629 97651  12124 15363 74515 00563 50701 27815 92671 42413 42103 30156  61653 56024 73380 78430 28655 25722 27530 49998 83701 53487  93008 06260 18096 23815 16136 69033 41111 38653 85109 19367  39383 52293 45888 32255 08870 64507 53947 39520 43968 07906  70868 06445 09698 65488 01682 87434 37861 26453 81583 42807  53061 84548 59037 98217 99459 96811 54419 74253 63443 99602  90251 00158 88272 16474 50068 20704 19376 15845 47123 18346  00726 29339 55054 82395 57137 25684 02322 68213 01247 67945  22644 82091 02356 47752 72308 20810 63518 89915 26928 89108  45557 11266 03965 03439 78962 78250 01611 01532 35160 51965  59042 11844 94990 77899 92007 32947 69058 68577 87872 09829  01352 95661 39788 84860 50978 60859 57017 73129 81553 14951  68146 71769 59760 99421 00361 83559 13877 78176 98458 75810  44662 83998 80600 61622 98486 16935 33738 65787 73598 33616  13384 13385 36842 11978 93890 01852 95691 96780 45544 82858  48370 11709 67212 53533 87586 21582 31013 31038 77668 27211  57269 49518 17958 97546 93992 64219 79155 23385 76623 16762  75475 70354 69941 48929 04130 18638 61194 39196 28388 70543  67774 32242 76809 13236 54494 85366 76800 00010 65262 48547  30558 61598 99914 01707 69838 54831 88750 14293 89089 95068  54530 76511 68033 37322 26517 56622 07526 95179 14422 52808  16517 16677 66727 93035 48515 42040 23817 46089 23283 91703  27542 57508 67655 11785 93950 02793 38959 20576 68278 96776  44531 84040 41855 40104 35134 83895 31201 32637 83692 83580  82719 37831 26549 61745 99705 67450 71833 20650 34556 64403  44904 53627 56001 12501 84335 60736 12227 65949 27839 37064  78426 45676 33881 88075 65612 16896 05041 61139 03906 39601  62022 15368 49410 92605 38768 87148 37989 55999 91120 99164  64644 11918 56827 70045 74243 43402 16722 76445 58933 01277  81586 86952 50694 99364 61017 56850 60167 14535 43158 14801  05458 86056 45501 33203 75864 54858 40324 02987 17093 48091  05562 11671 54684 84778 03944 75697 98042 63180 99175 64228  09873 99876 69732 37695 73701 58080 68229 04599 21236 61689  02596 27304 30679 31653 11494 01764 73769 38735 14093 36183  32161 42802 14976 33991 89835 48487 56252 98752 42387 30775  59555 95546 51963 94401 82184 09984 12489 82623 67377 14672  26061 63364 32964 06335 72810 70788 75816 40438 14850 18841  14318 85988 27694 49011 93212 96827 15888 41338 69434 68285  90066 64080 63140 77757 72570 56307 29400 49294 03024 20498  41656 54797 36705 48558 04458 65720 22763 78404 66823 37985  28271 05784 31975 35417 95011 34727 36257 74080 21347 68260  45022 85157 97957 97647 46702 28409 99561 60156 91089 03845  82450 26792 65942 05550 39587 92298 18526 48007 06837 65041  83656 20945 55434 61351 34152 57006 59748 81916 34135 95567  19649 65403 21872 71602 64859 30490 39787 48958 90661 27250  79482 82769 38953 52175 36218 50796 29778 51461 88432 71922  32238 10158 74445 05286 65238 02253 28438 91375 27384 58923  84422 53547 26530 98171 57844 78342 15822 32702 06902 87232  33005 38621 63479 88509 46954 72004 79523 11201 50432 93226  62827 27632 17790 88400 87861 48022 14753 76578 10581 97022  26309 71749 50721 27248 47947 81695 72961 42365 85957 82090  83073 32335 60348 46531 87302 93026 65964 50137 18375 42889  75579 71449 92465 40386 81799 21389 34692 44741 98509 73346  26793 32107 26868 70768 06263 99193 61965 04409 95421 67627  84091 46698 56925 71507 43157 40793 80532 39252 39477 55744  15918 45821 56251 81921 55233 70960 74833 29234 92103 45146  26437 44980 55961 03307 99414 53477 84574 69999 21285 99999  39961 22816 15219 31488 87693 88022 28108 30019 86016 54941  65426 16968 58678 83726 09587 74567 61825 07275 99295 08931  80521 87292 46108 67639 95891 61458 55058 39727 42098 09097  81729 32393 01067 66386 82404 01113 04024 70073 50857 82872  46271 34946 36853 18154 69690 46696 86939 25472 51941 39929  14652 42385 77625 50047 48529 54768 14795 46700 70503 47999  58886 76950 16124 97228 20403 03995 46327 88306 95976 24936  15101 02436 55535 22306 90612 94938 85990 15734 66102 37122  35478 91129 25476 96176 00504 79749 28060 72126 80392 26911  02777 22610 25441 49221 57650 45081 20677 17357 12027 18024  29681 06203 77657 88371 66909 10941 80744 87814 04907 55178  20385 65390 99104 77594 14132 15432 84406 25030 18027 57169  65082 09642 73484 14695 72639 78842 56008 45312 14065 93580  90412 71135 92004 19759 85136 25479 61606 32288 73618 13673  73244 50607 92441 17639 97597 46193 83584 57491 59880 97667  44709 30065 46342 42346 06342 37474 66608 04317 01260 05205  59284 93695 94143 40814 68529 81505 39471 78900 45183 57551  54125 22359 05906 87264 87863 57525 41911 28887 73717 66374  86027 66063 49603 53679 47026 92322 97186 83277 17393 23619  20077 74522 12624 75186 98334 95151 01986 42698 87847 17193  96649 76907 08252 17423 36566 27259 28440 62043 02141 13719  92278 52699 84698 84770 23238 23840 05565 55178 89087 66136  01304 77098 43861 16870 52310 55314 91625 17283 73272 86760  07248 17298 76375 69816 33541 50746 08838 66364 06934 70437  20668 86512 75688 26614 97307 88657 01568 50169 18647 48854  16791 54596 50723 42877 30699 85371 39043 00266 53078 39877  63850 32381 82155 35597 32353 06860 43010 67576 08389 08627  04984 18885 95138 09103 04235 95782 49514 39885 90113 18583  58406 67472 37029 71497 85084 14585 30857 81339 15627 07603  56390 76394 73114 55495 83226 69457 02494 13983 16343 32378  97595 56808 56836 29725 38679 13275 05554 25244 91943 58912  84050 45226 95381 21791 31914 51350 09938 46311 77401 79715  12283 78546 01160 35955 40286 44059 02496 46693 07077 69055  48102 88502 08085 80087 81157 73817 19174 17760 17330 73855  47580 06056 01433 77432 99012 72867 72530 43182 51975 79167  92969 96504 14607 06645 71258 88346 97979 64293 16229 65520  16879 73000 35646 30457 93088 40327 48077 18115 55330 90988  70255 05207 68046 30346 08658 16539 48769 51960 04408 48206  59673 79473 16808 64156 45650 53004 98816 16490 57883 11543  45485 05266 00698 23093 15777 65003 78070 46612 64706 02145  75057 93270 96204 78256 15247 14591 89652 23608 39664 56241  05195 51052 23572 39739 51288 18164 05978 59142 79148 16542  63289 20042 81609 13693 77737 22299 98332 70820 82969 95573  77273 75667 61552 71139 22588 05520 18988 76201 14168 00546  87365 58063 34716 03734 29170 39079 86396 52296 13128 01782  67971 72898 22936 07028 80690 87768 66059 32527 46378 40539  76918 48082 04102 19447 19713 86925 60841 62451 12398 06201  13184 54124 47820 50110 79876 07171 55683 15407 88654 39041  21087 30324 02010 68534 19472 30476 66672 17498 69868 54707  67812 05124 73679 24791 93150 85644 47753 79853 79973 22344  56122 78584 32968 46647 51333 65736 92387 20146 47236 79427  87004 25032 55589 92688 43495 92876 12400 75587 56946 41370  56251 40011 79713 31662 07153 71543 60068 76477 31867 55871  48783 98908 10742 95309 41060 59694 43158 47753 97009 43988  39491 44323 53668 53920 99468 79645 06653 39857 38887 86614  76294 43414 01049 88899 31600 51207 67810 35886 11660 20296  11936 39682 13496 07501 11649 83278 56353 16145 16845 76956  87109 00299 97698 41263 26650 23477 16728 65737 85790 85746  64607 72283 41540 31144 15294 18804 78254 38761 77079 04300  01566 98677 67957 60909 96693 60755 94965 15273 63498 11896  41304 33116 62774 71233 88174 06037 31743 97054 06703 10967  67657 48695 35878 96700 31925 86625 94105 10533 58438 46560  23391 79674 92678 44763 70847 49783 33655 57900 73841 91473  19886 27135 25954 62518 16043 42253 72996 28632 67496 82405  80602 96421 14638 64368 64224 72488 72834 34170 44157 34824  81833 30164 05669 59668 86676 95634 91416 32842 64149 74533  34999 94800 02669 98758 88159 35073 57815 19588 99005 39512  08535 10357 26137 36403 43675 34714 10483 60175 46488 30040  78464 16745 21673 71904 83109 67671 13443 49481 92626 81110  73994 82506 07394 95073 50316 90197 31852 11955 26356 32584  33909 98224 98624 06703 10768 31844 66072 91248 74754 03161  79699 41139 73877 65899 86855 41703 18847 78867 59290 26070  04321 26661 79192 23520 93822 78788 80988 63359 91160 81923  53555 70464 63491 13208 59189 79613 27913 19756 49097 60001  39962 34445 53501 43464 26860 46449 58624 76909 43470 48293  29414 04111 46540 92398 83444 35159 13320 10773 94411 18407  41076 84981 06634 72410 48239 35827 40194 49356 65161 08846  31256 78529 77697 34684 30306 14624 18035 85293 31597 34583  03845 54103 37010 91676 77637 42762 10213 70135 48544 50926  30719 01147 31848 57492 33181 67207 21372 79355 67952 84439  25481 56091 37281 28406 33303 93735 62420 01604 56645 57414  58816 60521 66608 73874 80472 43391 21295 58777 63906 96903  70788 28527 75389 40524 60758 49623 15743 69171 13176 13478  38827 19416 86066 25721 03685 13215 66478 00147 67523 10393  57860 68961 11259 96028 18393 09548 70905 90738 61351 91459  18195 10297 32787 55710 49729 01148 71718 97180 04696 16977  70017 91391 96137 91417 16270 70189 58469 21434 36967 62927  45910 99400 60084 98356 84252 01915 59370 37010 11049 74733  94938 77885 98941 74330 31785 34870 76032 21982 97057 97511  91440 51099 42358 83034 54635 34923 49826 88362 40433 27267  41554 03016 19505 68065 41809 39409 98202 06099 94140 21689  09007 08213 30723 08966 21197 75530 66591 88141 19157 78362  72927 46156 18571 03721 72471 00952 14236 96483 08641 02592  88745 79993 22374 95519 12219 51903 42445 23075 35133 80685  68073 54464 99512 72031 74487 19540 39761 07308 06026 99062  58076 02029 27314 55252 07807 99141 84290 63884 43734 99681  45827 33720 72663 91767 02011 83004 64819 00024 13083 50884  65841 52148 99127 61065 13741 53943 56572 11390 32857 49187  69094 41370 20905 17031 48777 34616 52879 84823 53382 97260  13611 09845 14841 82380 81205 40996 12527 45808 81099 48697  22161 28524 89742 55555 16076 37167 50548 96173 01680 96138  03811 91436 11439 92106 38005 08321 40987 60459 93093 24851  02516 82944 67260 66613 81517 45712 55975 49535 80239 98314  69822 03613 38082 84993 56705 57552 47129 02745 39776 21404  93182 01465 80080 21566 53606 77655 08783 80430 41343 10591  80460 68008 34591 13664 08348 87408 00574 12725 86704 79225  83191 27415 73908 09143 83138 45642 41509 40849 13391 80968  40251 16399 19368 53225 55733 89669 53749 02662 09232 61318  85589 15808 32455 57194 84538 75628 78612 88590 04106 00607  37465 01402 62782 40273 46962 52821 71749 41582 33174 92396  83530 13617 86536 73760 64216 67781 37739 95100 65895 28877  42766 26368 41830 68019 08046 09849 80946 97636 67335 66228  29151 32352 78880 61577 68278 15958 86691 80238 94033 30764  41912 40341 20223 16368 57786 03572 76941 54177 88264 35238  13190 50280 87018 57504 70463 12933 35375 72853 86605 88890  45831 11450 77394 29352 01994 32197 11716 42235 00564 40429  79892 08159 43071 67019 85746 92738 48653 83343 61457 94634  17592 25738 98588 00169 80147 57420 54299 58012 42958 10545  65108 31046 29728 29375 84161 16253 25625 16572 49807 84920  99897 99062 00359 36509 93472 15829 65174 13579 84910 47111  66079 15874 36986 54122 23483 41887 72292 94463 35178 65385  67319 62559 85202 60729 47674 07261 67671 45573 64981 21056  77716 89348 49176 60771 70527 71876 01199 90814 41130 58645  57791 05256 84304 81144 02619 38402 32247 09392 49802 93355  07318 45890 35539 71330 88446 17410 79591 62511 71486 48744  68611 24760 54286 73436 70904 66784 68670 27409 18810 14249  71114 96578 17724 27934 70702 16688 29561 08777 94405 04843  75284 43375 10882 82647 71978 54000 65097 04033 02186 25561  47332 11777 11744 13350 28160 88403 51781 45254 19643 20309  57601 86946 49088 68154 52856 21346 98835 54445 60249 55666  84366 02922 19512 48309 10605 37720 19802 18310 10327 04178  38665 44718 12603 97190 68846 23708 57518 08003 53270 47185  65949 94761 24248 11099 92886 79158 96904 95639 47624 60842  40659 30948 62150 76903 14987 02067 35338 48349 55083 63660  17848 77106 08098 04269 24713 24100 09464 01437 36032 65645  18456 67924 56669 55100 15022 98330 79849 60799 49882 49706  17236 74493 61226 22296 17908 14311 41466 09412 34159 35930  95854 07913 90872 08322 73354 95720 80757 16517 18765 99449  85693 79562 38755 51617 57543 80917 80528 02946 42004 47215  39628 07463 60211 32942 55916 00257 07356 28126 38733 10600  58910 65245 70802 44749 37543 18414 94014 82119 99627 64531  06800 66311 83823 76163 96631 80931 44467 12986 15527 59820  14514 10275 60068 92975 02463 04017 35148 91945 76360 78935  28555 05317 33141 64570 50499 64438 90936 30843 87448 47839  61684 05184 52732 88403 23452 02470 56851 64657 16477 13932  37755 17294 79512 61323 98229 60239 45485 79754 58651 74587  87713 31813 87529 59809 41217 42273 00352 29650 80891 77705  06825 92488 22322 15493 80483 71454 78164 72139 76820 96332  05083 05647 92048 20859 20475 49985 73203 88876 39160 19952  40918 93894 55767 68749 73085 69559 58010 65952 65030 36266  15975 06622 25084 06742 88982 65907 51063 75635 69968 21151  09496 69744 58054 72886 93631 02036 78232 50182 32370 84597  90111 54847 20876 18212 47781 32663 30412 07621 65873 12970  81123 07581 59821 24863 98072 12407 86887 81145 01655 82513  61789 03070 86087 01989 75889 80745 66439 55157 41536 31931  91981 07057 53366 33738 03827 21527 98849 35039 74800 15890  51942 08797 11308 05123 39332 21903 46624 99171 69150 94854  14018 71060 35460 37946 43379 00589 09577 21180 80446 57439  62806 18671 78610 17156 74096 76620 80295 76657 70512 91209  90794 43046 32892 94730 61595 10430 90222 14393 71849 56063  40561 89342 51305 72682 91465 78329 33405 24635 02892 91754  70872 56484 26003 49629 61165 41382 30077 31332 72983 05001  60256 72401 41851 52041 89070 11542 88579 92081 21984 49315  69990 59182 01181 97335 00126 18772 80368 12481 99587 70702  07532 40636 12593 13438 59554 25477 81961 14293 51635 61223  49666 15226 14735 39967 40515 84998 60355 29533 29245 75238  88101 36202 34762 46690 55816 43896 78630 97627 36550 47243  48643 07121 84943 73485 30060 63876 44566 27218 66617 01238  12771 56213 79746 14986 13287 44117 71455 24447 08997 14452  28856 62942 44023 01847 91205 47849 85745 21634 69644 89738  92062 40194 35183 10088 28348 02492 49085 40307 78638 75165  91130 28739 58787 09810 07727 18271 87452 90139 72836 61484  21428 71705 53179 65430 76504 53432 46005 36361 47261 81809  69976 93348 62640 77435 19992 86863 23835 08875 66835 95097  26557 48154 31940 19557 68504 37248 00102 04137 49831 87225  96773 87154 95839 97184 44907 27914 19658 45930 08394 26370  20875 63539 82169 62055 32480 32122 67498 91140 26785 28599  67340 52420 31091 79789 99057 18821 94939 13207 53431 70798  00237 36590 98537 55202 38911 64346 71855 82906 85371 18979  52626 23449 24833 92496 34244 97146 56846 59124 89185 56629  58932 99090 35239 23333 36474 35203 70770 10108 43880 03290  75983 42170 18554 22838 61617 21041 76030 11645 91878 05393  67447 47205 99850 23582 89183 36929 22337 32399 94804 37108  41965 94731 62654 82574 80994 82509 99183 30069 76569 36715  96893 64493 34886 47442 13500 84070 06608 83597 23503 95323  40179 58255 70360 16936 99098 86711 32109 79889 70705 17280  75585 51912 69930 67309 92507 04070 24556 85077 86790 69476  61262 98082 25163 31363 99521 17098 45280 92630 37592 24267  42575 59989 28927 83704 74445 21893 63203 48941 55210 44597  26188 38003 00677 61793 13813 99162 05806 27016 51024 45886  92476 49246 89192 46121 25310 27573 13908 40470 00714 35613  62316 99237 16948 48132 55420 09145 30410 37135 45329 66206  39210 54798 24392 12517 25401 32314 90274 05858 92063 21758  94943 45489 06846 39931 37570 91034 63327 14153 16223 28055  22972 97953 80188 01628 59073 57295 54162 78867 64982 74186  16421 87898 85741 07164 90691 91851 16281 52854 86794 17363  89066 53885 76422 91583 42500 67361 24538 49160 67413 73401  73572 77995 63410 43326 88356 95078 14931 37800 73623 54180  07061 91802 67328 55119 19426 76091 22103 59874 69241 17283  74931 26163 39500 12395 99240 50845 43756 98507 95704 62226  64619 00010 35004 90183 03415 35458 42833 76437 81119 88556  31877 77925 37201 16671 85395 41835 98443 83052 03762 81944  07615 94106 82071 69703 02285 15225 05731 26093 04689 84234  33152 73213 13612 16582 80807 52126 31547 73060 44237 74753  50595 22871 74402 66638 91488 17173 08643 61113 89069 42027  90881 43119 44879 94171 54042 10341 21908 47094 08025 40239  32942 94549 38786 40230 51292 71190 97513 53600 09219 71105  41209 66831 11516 32870 54230 28470 07312 06580 32626 41711  61659 57613 27235 15666 62536 67271 89985 34199 89523 68848  30999 30275 74199 16463 84142 70779 88708 87422 92770 53891  22717 24863 22028 89842 51252 87217 82603 05009 94510 82478  35729 05691 98855 54678 86079 46280 53712 27042 46654 31921  45281 76074 14824 03827 83582 97193 01017 88834 56741 67811  39895 47504 48339 31468 96307 63396 65722 67270 43393 21674  54218 24557 06252 47972 19978 66854 27989 77992 33957 90575  81890 62252 54735 82205 23642 48507 83407 11014 49804 78726  69199 01864 38822 93230 53823 18559 73286 97809 22253 52959  10173 41407 33488 47610 05564 01824 23921 92695 06208 31838  14546 98392 36646 13639 89101 21021 77095 97670 49083 05081  85470 41946 64371 31229 96923 58895 38493 01363 56576 18610  60622 28705 59942 33716 31021 27845 74464 63989 73818 85667  46260 87948 20186 47487 67272 72220 62676 46533 80998 01966  88368 09941 59075 77685 26398 65146 25333 63124 50536 40261  05696 05513 18381 31742 61184 42018 90888 53196 35698 69627  95036 73842 43130 11331 75330 53298 02016 68881 74813 42988  68158 55778 10343 23175 30647 84983 21062 97184 25184 38553  44276 20128 23457 07169 88530 51832 61796 41178 57960 88881  50329 60229 07056 14476 22091 50947 39035 94664 69162 35396  80920 13945 78175 89108 89319 92112 26007 39281 49169 48161  52738 42736 26429 80982 34063 20024 40244 95894 45612 91670  49508 23581 24873 91799 64864 11334 80324 75777 52197 08932  77226 23494 86015 04665 26814 39877 05161 53170 26696 92970  49283 16285 50421 28981 46706 19533 19702 69507 21437 82304  76875 28028 73541 26166 39170 82459 25170 01071 41808 54800  63692 32594 62019 00227 80874 09859 77192 18051 58532 14739  26532 51559 03541 02092 84665 92529 99143 53791 82531 45452  90598 41581 76370 58927 90690 98969 11164 38118 78094 35371  52133 22614 43625 31449 01274 54772 69573 93934 81546 91631  16249 28873 57471 88240 71503 99500 94467 31954 31619 38554  85207 66573 88251 39639 16357 67231 51005 55603 72633 94867  20820 78086 53734 94244 01157 99667 50736 07111 59351 33195  91971 20948 96471 75530 24531 36477 09420 94635 69698 22266  73775 20994 51684 50643 62382 42118 53534 88798 93956 73187  80660 61078 85440 00550 82765 70305 58744 85418 05778 89171  92078 81423 35113 86629 29667 17964 34687 60077 04799 95378  83387 87034 87180 21842 43734 21122 73940 25571 76908 19603  09201 82401 88427 05704 60926 22564 17837 52652 63358 32424  06612 53311 52942 34579 65569 50250 68100 18310 90041 12453  79015 33296 61569 70522 37921 03257 06937 05109 08307 89479  99900 49993 95322 15362 27484 76603 61367 76979 78567 38658  46709 36679 58858 37887 95625 94646 48913 76652 19958 82869  33801 83601 19323 68578 55855 81955 56042 15625 08836 50203  32202 45137 62158 20461 81067 05195 33065 30606 06501 05488  71672 45377 94283 13388 71631 39559 69058 32083 41689 84760  65607 11834 71362 18123 24622 72588 41990 28614 20872 84956  87963 93254 64285 34307 53011 05285 71382 96437 09990 35694  88852 85190 40295 60473 46131 13826 38788 97551 78856 04249  98748 31638 28040 46848 61893 81895 90542 03988 98726 50697  62020 19955 48412 65000 53944 28203 93012 74816 38158 53039  64399 25470 20167 27593 28574 36666 16441 10962 56633 73054  09219 51967 51483 28734 80895 74777 75278 34422 10910 73111  35182 80460 36347 19818 56555 72957 14474 76825 52857 86334  93428 58423 11874 94400 03229 69069 77583 15903 85803 93535  21358 86007 96003 42097 54739 22967 33310 64939 56018 12237  81285 45843 17605 56173 38611 26734 78074 58506 76063 04822  94096 53041 11830 66710 81893 03110 88717 28167 51957 96753  47188 53722 93096 16143 20400 63813 22465 84111 11577 58358  58113 50185 69047 81536 89381 37718 47281 47519 98350 50478  12977 18599 08470 76219 74605 88742 32569 95828 89253 50419  37958 26061 62118 42368 76851 14183 16068 31586 79946 01652  05774 05294 23053 60178 03133 57263 26705 47903 38401 25730  59123 39601 88013 78254 21927 09476 73371 91987 28738 52480  57421 24892 11834 70876 62966 72072 72325 65056 51293 33126  05950 57777 27542 47124 16483 12832 98207 23617 50574 67387  01282 09575 54430 59683 95555 68686 11883 97135 52208 44528  52640 08125 20276 65557 67749 59696 26612 60456 52456 84086  13923 82657 68583 38469 84997 78726 70655 51918 54468 69846  94784 95734 62260 62942 19624 55708 53712 72776 52309 89554  50193 03773 21666 49182 57815 46772 92005 21266 71434 63209  63789 18523 23215 01897 61260 34373 68406 71941 93037 74688  09992 96877 58244 10478 78123 26625 31818 45960 45385 35438  39114 49677 53128 64260 92521 15376 73258 86672 26040 42523  49108 70269 58099 64759 58057 94663 97341 90640 10036 36190  40420 33113 57933 65424 26303 56145 70090 11244 80089 00208  01478 05660 37101 54122 32889 14657 22393 14507 60716 70643  55682 74377 43965 78906 79726 87438 47307 63464 51677 56210  30986 04092 71709 09512 80863 09029 73850 44527 18289 27496  89212 10667 00816 48583 39553 77359 19136 95015 31620 18908  88748 42107 98706 89911 48046 69270 65094 07620 46502 77252  86507 28905 32854 85614 33160 81269 30056 93785 41786 10969  69202 53886 50345 77183 17668 68859 23681 48847 52764 98468  82194 97397 29707 73718 71884 00414 32312 76365 04814 53112  28509 90020 74240 92558 59252 92610 30210 67368 15434 70152  52348 78635 16439 76235 86041 91941 29697 69040 52648 32347  00991 11542 42601 27343 80220 89331 09668 63678 98694 97799  40012 60164 22760 92608 23493 04118 06438 29138 34735 46797  25399 26233 87915 82998 48645 92717 34059 22562 07491 05308  53153 71829 11681 63721 93951 88700 95778 81815 86850 46450  76993 43940 98743 35144 31626 33031 72477 47486 89791 82092  39480 83314 39708 40673 08407 95893 58108 96656 47758 59905  56376 95252 32653 61442 47802 30826 81183 10377 35887 08924  06130 31336 47737 10116 28214 61466 16794 04090 51861 52603  60092 52194 72188 90918 10733 58719 64142 14447 86548 99528  58234 39470 50079 83038 85388 60831 03571 93060 02771 19455  80219 11942 89992 27223 53458 70756 62469 26177 66317 88551  44350 21828 70266 85610 66500 35310 50216 31820 60176 09217  98468 49368 63161 29372 79518 73078 97263 73537 17150 25637  87335 79771 80818 48784 58866 50433 58243 77004 14771 04149  34927 43845 75871 07159 73155 94394 26412 57027 09651 25108  11554 82479 39403 59768 11881 17282 47215 82501 09496 09662  53933 95380 92219 55919 18188 55267 80621 49923 17276 31632  18339 89693 80756 16855 91175 29984 50132 06712 93924 04144  59386 23988 09381 24045 21914 84831 64621 01473 89182 51010  90967 73869 06640 41589 73610 47643 65000 68077 10565 67184  86281 49637 11188 32192 44566 39458 14491 48616 55004 95676  98269 03089 11185 68798 69294 70513 52481 60917 43243 01538  36847 07292 89898 28460 22237 30145 26556 79898 62776 79680  91469 79837 82687 64311 59883 21090 43715 61129 97665 21539  63546 44208 69197 56737 00057 38764 97843 76862 87681 79249  74694 38427 46525 63163 23005 55130 41742 27341 64645 51278  12784 57777 24575 20386 54375 42828 25671 41288 58345 44435  13256 20544 64241 01103 79554 64190 58116 86230 59644 76958  70540 72141 98521 21067 34332 41075 67675 75818 45699 06930  46047 52277 01670 05684 54396 92340 41711 08988 89934 16350  58515 78873 53430 81552 08117 72071 88037 91040 46983 06957  86854 73937 65643 36319 79786 80367 18730 79693 92423 63214  48450 35477 63156 70255 39006 54231 17920 15346 49779 29066  24150 83288 58395 29054 26376 87668 96880 50333 17227 80018  58850 69736 23240 38947 00471 89761 93473 44308 43744 37599  25034 17880 79722 35859 13424 58131 44049 84770 17323 61694  71976 57153 53197 75499 71627 85663 11904 69126 09182 59124  98903 67654 17697 99036 23755 28652 63757 33763 52696 93443  54400 47306 71988 68901 96814 74287 67790 86697 96885 22501  63694 98567 30217 52313 25292 65375 89641 51714 79559 53878  42784 99866 45630 28788 31962 09983 04945 19874 39636 90706  82762 65748 58104 39112 23261 87940 59941 55406 32701 31989  89570 37611 05323 60629 86748 03779 15376 75115 83043 20849  87209 20280 92975 26498 12569 16342 50005 22908 87264 69252  84666 10466 53921 71482 08013 05022 98052 63783 64269 59733  70705 39227 89153 51056 88839 38113 24975 70713 31029 50443  03467 15989 44878 68471 16438 32805 06925 07766 27450 01220  03526 20370 94660 23414 64899 83902 52588 83014 86781 62196  77519 45831 67718 76275 72005 05439 79441 24599 00771 15205  15461 99305 09838 69825 42846 40725 55409 27403 13257 16326  40792 93418 33421 47090 41254 25335 23248 02193 22770 75355  54679 58716 38358 75018 15933 87174 23606 15511 71013 12352  56334 85820 36514 61418 70049 20570 43720 18261 73319 47157  00867 57853 93360 78622 73955 81857 97587 25874 41025 42077  10547 53612 94047 46010 00940 95444 95966 28814 86915 90389  90718 65980 56361 71376 92227 29076 41977 55177 72010 42764  96949 61105 62205 92502 42021 77042 69622 15495 87264 53989  22769 76603 10524 98085 57594 71631 07587 01332 08861 46326  64125 91148 63388 12202 84440 69416 94882 61529 57762 53250  19870 35987 06743 80469 82194 20563 81255 83343 64219 49232  27593 72212 89056 42094 30823 52544 08411 08645 45369 40496  92714 94003 31978 28613 18186 18881 11184 08257 86592 87574  26384 45005 99442 29568 58646 04810 33015 38891 14994 86935  43603 02218 10943 46676 40000 22362 55057 36312 94626 29609  61987 60564 25996 39461 38692 33083 71962 65954 73923 46241  34597 79574 85246...


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 14, 2010)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

"Hi."


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

"I'd shag her."


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

you do know she is a he right?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> you do know she is a he right?



What's the topic title?


----------



## The Pi (May 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, i know but just had to say


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's alright then, I thought you were trying to make out that I'd tap her or something.


----------



## Ace (May 15, 2010)

MOD OFF-TOPICING?!

ONTOPIC: "Freedom, morality, and the human dignity of the individual consists precisely in this; that he does good not because he is forced to do so, but because he freely conceives it, wants it, and loves it"  - Mikhail Bakunin


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> MOD OFF-TOPICING?!
> 
> ONTOPIC: "Freedom, morality, and the human dignity of the individual consists precisely in this; that he does good not because he is forced to do so, but because he freely conceives it, wants it, and loves it"  - Mikhail Bakunin



Wait, which mod wass off topicing.  That's a terrible way for a mod to behave, you wouldn't catch me doing that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to your Mikhail Bakunin quote!  I like it and had to say it.


----------



## Ace (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, I actually only chose that Bakunin quote because I noticed the quote in your sig mentions Marx, and I've been trying to learn about anarchism and communism.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2010)

Nice one!  Alot of people just hear it and hate on it, but it's actually a pretty interesting subject.  I'm not a full supporter of communism, some of it is unworkable in my opinion.  I lean more towards a mixture of capitalism and socialism.  I hate the way communism is demonised though, and even more so socialism.  People don't realise how much of their day relies upon socialism, specially here in Europe!


----------



## Domination (May 15, 2010)

"Thinking is free, so I think more. But I think so much I sidetrack more often than a taxi driver."


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 15, 2010)

"At times in my life the only place I have been happy is when I am on stage."


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2010)

"Prepare your anus."


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

">: what"


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2010)

*_eeeeeep_*


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 15, 2010)

"Stay right there now, i am going to slowly and efficiently, KILL YOU."


----------



## Jamstruth (May 15, 2010)

"Ow, my hair poked me in the eye!"


----------



## prowler (May 15, 2010)

what did you just say bitch.
YOUR MY BITCH NOW


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

OH SHIT!


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

cant get any more homo than me


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

If I had a cool phrase right now, I would look like such a badass.


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

leave me alone, K
im sleepy


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

"Badass mafia!... I am not."


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I am just that awesome


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

I'm chained down so I might as well enjoy it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

Give me some sleep yo!!


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

mmmm..cookies


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2010)

I's gots a cool hat


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

"I have red hair and red ears! OMG I AM NOT HUMANNNNNNN"


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

dont think im old just cuz im black and white


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2010)

"Don't worry, this will only hurt a little bit."


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"Imperialism: Guns, money, and a lack of female icons :'(."


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

.........


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"The piercings hurt when I smile. What the heck. At least I look menacing."


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

"this is what you get after your done pottying"


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

"No way I'm changing into this avatar"


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"I need to brush my teeth more often. They're the same colour as this background."


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 16, 2010)

EEEEPIIIII KGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG FIIIIIIIIII KGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## YayMii (May 16, 2010)

"*looks at porn*"


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

I can just stop smiling thinking of you
though i look extremely stupid...


----------



## prowler (May 16, 2010)




----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

"IT SWINGS!!!"


----------



## Domination (May 16, 2010)

"moe"


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 16, 2010)

Even though i am black and white, i am kickass!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

"Gundam Eclipse"


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 16, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

Yo.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

Ba-ding!!! (my best onomatopoeaic way of describing the GBC start up tone)


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"I look like I have boobs underneath this jacket but...Whatever."


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 16, 2010)

"lol"


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"This black and white atmosphere scares the crap out of me." *clings to guitar*


----------



## gameboy13 (May 16, 2010)

I'm a machine that emits some kind of distorted frequency.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"Play me, you fools! I am the elite handheld device of the century!"


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 16, 2010)

"Like my page! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Distorted-Fr...119063658104411"


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

I don't have a facebook account... 

"I liek singing in birthday parties."


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2010)

At the sound of the chime - the time will be - eleven - thirity - seven - and - fourty - five - seconds 

*DONG*


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"Soon, this black and white picture will be filled with...blood! Muwahahaha!"


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

lunch time every body


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 16, 2010)

This hat? Oh, yeah, it's awesome, I know.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

"Dude!!! The lighting's all wrong."


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2010)

SAVE THE CLOCK TOWER!

(2 Bonus points for those who catch the reference)


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

Back to the Future?

"Ooh shiny!"


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

as you can see, im old but the time i tell isn't


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

There's something off screen, but my hat is so cool i don't need to go check it out.


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 16, 2010)

Look at my sword. It's a gun. Bitch. Now die.


----------



## Gore (May 16, 2010)

i play guitar because i want females, but it isn't easy like guitar hero


----------



## anaxs (May 16, 2010)

take in my gold glasses


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 16, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> i play guitar because i want females, but it isn't easy like guitar hero


Geh, I suck at guitar hero, playing normal guitar is easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On-topic:
"Heh, I don't need glasses to look cool"


----------



## Juanmatron (May 17, 2010)

The things aren´t black or white...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

I look like Nadrian, with blonde hair.

EDIT: I see what you did there, sneaky one... Changing your avatar while I was posting.


----------



## Maplemage (May 17, 2010)

Look im holding some internet in my hand!

Your a blondie okay?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

What.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 17, 2010)

"LOLWUT?"


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

I am retro!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

I love my pink hair..


----------



## gameboy13 (May 17, 2010)

"I have a crush on... [fill in the blank here]"


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

Ah the good 'ol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



game boy. the memories


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

Hmmmm, yeah that would really hurt if I hit someone with it


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 17, 2010)

I have different colored hair than my sig counterpart, ha!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 17, 2010)

"I don't cut my hair"


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

I do believe the term is witch.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 17, 2010)

green club.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

YOU HAVE ACTIVATED MY TRAP CARD


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2010)

"Prepare your anus."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

"I'm already prepared."


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 17, 2010)

Ah, and you did it with a knife, I see! Hm, so cute!


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I can play guitar.


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 17, 2010)

I wear make up, but that doesn't mean I'm gay. I have pink hair, THAT means I'm gay.


----------



## Chaosruler (May 17, 2010)

I still watch movies before 1960 [Color T.V....]


----------



## The Pi (May 17, 2010)

copycat


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2010)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208
98628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450
84102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165
71201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273...


----------



## The Pi (May 17, 2010)

Stay still while I eat you.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 17, 2010)

Mmm...Pi flavoured Pie.


----------



## Chaosruler (May 17, 2010)

I r badazz, whu vanna mess with me?
edit: I am Truth.... James Truth

(Pi guy, I will change it once it is done)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2010)

I searched far and wide for muffins but all I could find was this Pi.


----------



## Ace (May 17, 2010)

ONOZ HUMENZ BE AFRAEYD, I NEED TO KILL AILNSE, AND BULLETS TOO SLOW

OH YOU! THAT IS SNEEKY, TO CHANGE IT RIGHT BEFORE I POST!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2010)

I didn't change my avatar?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2010)

I shoot this guy, who falls into the boot, which knocks over the bucket and sets the bowling ball rolling which.....


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 17, 2010)

Oh look! Food! omnomnomnomnomnomnomnom...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

I dont know why I can only see black and white!


----------



## geoflcl (May 17, 2010)

"You know...  I feel like we have that kind of connection."

(Girl splashes him  in face with slushie and storms off)

"...You'll be back."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

My head is larger than my body, I could perfectly fit in the MapleStory world.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

"Liek OMG. This smile is _so_ fake. But it's enough to lure all the boys to the yard."


----------



## YayMii (May 18, 2010)

It's...so...
...
...
...brown...


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

"This orange background colour is a horrid clash against my yellow skin, but I'll keep smiling. I have better things to occupy myself with...Ehehehe."


----------



## YayMii (May 18, 2010)

"A clock."


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

ticktock


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

"I love mah floppy hat."


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

I dont know If im a clock or a radio..


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

"I'm thinking of something nasty to do to you."


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

This frequency has been well and truly distorted, normal transmission may never happen again!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

"As the king of this money-hill, I demand respect, yo."


----------



## mucus (May 18, 2010)

"all in good time my dear, all in good time"


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

im a die hard willy wonka fan!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 18, 2010)

Wanna cyber?


----------



## Chaosruler (May 18, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Wanna cyber?


Yes, wait here I need to change....


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

hmmm why do i look like a T and a J?


----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

zoning out


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 18, 2010)

"Trap card activated! You now know this albumcover was inspired by the Tyne Cot graveyard in Belgium, you are now a geek!"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 18, 2010)

"I'm epically cel-shaded in black and white and holding a guitar."


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 18, 2010)

"*Ting!*"

Best startup sound for any gaming system ever


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Yes, I am can rock all night


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 18, 2010)

I have a green card that's supposed to be black


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

18!


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 18, 2010)

"Oh look! A camera! *strikes pose*"



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> 18!


19*, the white spot is part of the (75) next to/below 19


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Louisvanharten said:
			
		

> "Oh look! A camera! *strikes pose*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah I am still the same


----------



## prowler (May 18, 2010)

18


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

are a blonde girl.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

METULZ!


----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

eyeliner.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2010)

Master of puppets


----------



## ehayes427 (May 18, 2010)

a hearts card.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Purple.


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 18, 2010)

"I have a boyfriend, that's why I smile like this at all guys. If they fall in love I make out with my boyfriend in front of them and watch them cry. I like that, it makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 18, 2010)

This black and white guitar plays louder than you can ever hope to play.


----------



## Maplemage (May 18, 2010)

*K*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

Talk to the finger.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 19, 2010)

blurry background.


----------



## Chaosruler (May 19, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> blurry background.


I believe in the heart of the cards....
**** Why this **** card now?! x(


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2010)

I never end


----------



## Maplemage (May 19, 2010)

Stop looking at me like that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

Fucking cookies.

BTW, Pi DOES end. It just has an endless amount of numbers on the right side of the comma.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> BTW, Pi DOES end. It just has an endless amount of numbers on the right side of the comma.


No-one's found the end yet. Also, here we use a dot.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 20, 2010)

"So I heard you like pie..."


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

*yawning


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG IT'S ALL ABOUT BULLETS BABY!!!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 20, 2010)

"Teehee."


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2010)

Old building thing!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

I just love my catboy ears. It's so pink and fluffy


----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

Im watchin you bend over


----------



## xist (May 21, 2010)

Laxatives.....NAO!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

I'm a cat that likes to blink, put my tongue out, and show my paws. I'm THAT SPECIAL!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

A gameboy that has been cursed to stay frozen on the logo screen


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

I'm a street yoshi and I am on crack


----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

Still watching you bend over, Yeah baby, Wiggle that ass


----------



## BoxShot (May 21, 2010)

I'm trying to be cool but its not working. ARGH!


----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

This penguin is taking ages to swallow my head


----------



## Mantis41 (May 21, 2010)

Heelllp! I'm being eaten by a giant penguin. Arrrrgggghh! ............   'sounds of bones snapping'

Edit: Damn. too slow.

"Shhhhtttzzzzkktttttttt"  ... Just got balls caught in zipper.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

Im sitting in the dark corner evil smiling thinking of getting revenge on iYoshi for beating me


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

I'm gonna kill him, kill him dead with like a rock or something


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

"Hi there, is this where the auditions for Glee are?"


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 21, 2010)

I has guns and moneh. U blue. I red. I zupa.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

I play in black and white, because it's OLD SKOOL!


----------



## Domination (May 21, 2010)

"I think I'm pretty hawt... But we ALL know Asians are far hawter!"


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

I said that ASIANS are far hotter! If ya dont agree, I'll turn your world into plain BLACK AND WHITE!


----------



## Ace (May 21, 2010)

lol hawt gurl....


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

"Aaaaaaaat the DRIIIIIIIIIIVE IIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNN"


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 21, 2010)

VICTORYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

If you're thinkin' 'bout my guitar playin'
it don't matter if you're black or white.

Duh-nuh-nuh-na-na duh-nuh-nuh-nah-naaa


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

Boom!

Zap!

Crash!


----------



## Bake (May 21, 2010)

Sexy cutie. Oh wait...

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

I farted.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

I look like R2D2.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

Smile and wave, smile and wave


----------



## Metalik (May 21, 2010)

Furry


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

I farted.

(hmmm, i just realized that 90% of the avatars on this site could be saying that.)


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 21, 2010)

That red stuff next to me is the surface of the sun. Yeah, I can stand the heat, I'm that awesome.


----------



## Ace (May 21, 2010)

SAVE THE EARTH FROM SPACE INVADERS


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

MUSIC BITCHES!!


----------



## iYoshi- (May 21, 2010)

Relaxin


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

ARGHHHHHHHHHH
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
YOu made Mario mad! Arghhhhhh


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

My fingers are so delicious!


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

I'm delicious XD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 22, 2010)

"I'm all...pixelly..."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

DESTRUCTOID


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 22, 2010)

Hey! I'm Vanesa Lenart, what's your name? *smiles seductively*


----------



## Metalik (May 22, 2010)

Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeeeeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

"Check out my funky disco moves!"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Look at me, I'm perfectly symmetrical!



			
				Louisvanharten said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm Vanesa Lenart, what's your name? *smiles seductively*


Wait, wtf? How do you know that name?


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)

Look at me, I'm a whore and I don't look hot at all!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Look at me, I might be a whore but I'm still not hot!


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)

Look at me, I'm a whore and I don't look hot at all!


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Louisvanharten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was curious who it was, tried a reverse image search engine, got me here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100...w.3415680950..1

Then I saw the filename and realized I had wasted my time.


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

AND I'M ROCKING ON SUNSHINE!!! WOOOOOAOOOAOOOO!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)




----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

I have two cards and a gold chain. What do YOU own??



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>



FFFUUUU--- XD BTW it's pixelated on purpose


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2010)

I'm a mole with a shovel, what?


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM XD


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2010)

I'll fuck ya up with a da shovel!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

I'll just fuck ya!



			
				Louisvanharten said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, epic, that's ortomedius's profile


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2010)

My gaff is slipping.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Am I going to stab him? Or am I not? Hmmmm, I should really see if the oven is on


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

A GAY LITTLE CAT BOY


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

A HAWT LITTLE EUROPEAN GIRL.

... I think.


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Just sit there and listen to me play my song


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Hi, I look like I'm smiling even though I'm not.


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2010)

_Anthelerix Polygmeon_


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Knife? Check.
Evil glare? Check.
Yet I still feel like I am missing something.


----------



## Domination (May 23, 2010)

"Girls are my bait to look for hawt men"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Harmonicas are my bait to look for hawt Vehoes.


----------



## prowler (May 23, 2010)

World of Goo


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)

Yummy tie


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2010)

"I have no variety and always use the same avatar."


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2010)




----------



## prowler (May 23, 2010)

O


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

:blush:


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2010)

*wooooooom*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Backstabber...


----------



## luke_c (May 23, 2010)

Confuzzled.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I don't exist! (Huh? Wtf?)


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2010)

Oh my God... it's full of stars...


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

(_(


----------



## Jamstruth (May 24, 2010)

Om nom nom...tie....


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2010)

The power to look good in leather is _mine_, and mine alone.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

I'm friendly, I swear


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I'm friendly, I swear


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

Blue avatar of death


----------



## Blade4474 (May 24, 2010)

I like to use the word thingy.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Blue avatar of death


YOU STOLE MY REPLY.....


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2010)

SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

((v((


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

/b/

@Veho: gotta love the kid's face at 1:39


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

"I haz swirlie glowy thingz."


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

I say sir, I am a furry. What of it?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

"Tastes like chicken."


----------



## Mantis41 (May 24, 2010)

/b/ is the guy who tells the cripple ahead of him in line to hurry up.
/b/ is first to get to the window to see the car accident outside.
/b/ is the one who wrote your number on the mall's bathroom wall.
/b/ is a failing student who makes passes at his young, attractive English teacher.
/b/ is the guy loitering on Park Ave. that is always trying to sell you something.
/b/ is the one who handed his jizz-drenched clothes to Good Will.
/b/ is one who introduced you first to Goatse.
/b/ is a hot incest dream that you'll try to forget for days.
/b/ is the only one of your group of friends to be secure in his sexuality and say anything.
/b/ is the guy without ED who still likes trying Viagra.
/b/ is the best friend that tags along for your first date and cock-blocks throughout night. The decent girl you're trying to bag walks out on the date, /b/ laughs and takes you home when you're drunk, and you wake up to several hookers in your house who /b/ called for you.
/b/ is a friend that constantly asks you to try mutual masturbation with him.
/b/ is the guy who calls a suicide hotline to hit on the advisor
/b/ is nuking the hard-drive next time someone knocks on his door.
/b/ is the one who left a used condom outside the schoolyard.
/b/ is the voice in your head that tells you that it doesn't matter if she's drunk.
/b/ is the friend who constantly talks about your mom's rack.
/b/ is the only one who understands what the hell you saying.
/b/ is someone who would pay a hooker to eat his ass, and only that.
/b/ is the uncle who has touched you several times.
/b/ is still recovering in the hospital, after trying something he saw in a hentai.
/b/ is the pleasure you feel guilty of when you tried playing with your anus during masturbation.
/b/ is wonderful.
Source: [urban dictionary] LOL


*EDIT*: Crap too slow again

..... WTF are you looking at?


----------



## prowler (May 24, 2010)

Emo.


----------



## Mantis41 (May 24, 2010)

I hope my mum doesn't walk in while i'm doing this...... Unngggggh!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

"I AM KIRA. DEATH STARE."


----------



## Juanmatron (May 24, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> "I AM KIRA. DEATH STARE."



What you say "Willy Frog".


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

"I AM SAMUS. FEAR ME."


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 24, 2010)

I am a dog without pants! and my best friend in Rydian!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

"I'm staring off into the distance..."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 24, 2010)

"I will hypnotize you!"


----------



## VashTS (May 25, 2010)

god damn i want to be human, maybe a top hat will help? no it doesn't im still a dog like rabbit creature


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

I am useless because I dont have an avatar


----------



## BiscuitBee (May 25, 2010)

"You know what I want? An iced cream cone. Vanilla... no, butterscotch iced cream.  That would be a dream come true right about now"


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

"i am a professor, looking for clues"


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2010)

Mmmmm, pointy berry.


----------



## Blade4474 (May 25, 2010)

silence, I kill you!


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2010)

Get to da choppa.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

*Heavy, creepy breathing*


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

Damn it Windows Vista!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Something wrong, officer?


----------



## Bake (May 25, 2010)

I'm annoying.


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 25, 2010)

Hey! You! Stop doing that! >
edit: grr too slow

-Who put salt in my coffee?!-

*grin*


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"IS ROCKERZ."


----------



## Juanmatron (May 25, 2010)

You again Willy Fog?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

_"Metroid epic theme music"_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

"What is this I don't even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"I am Error."


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 25, 2010)

"I disapprove"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"I rock."


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

I am a dog damn it!


----------



## Jamstruth (May 25, 2010)

I am a cat dammit!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"I'm a gunblade wielder!"


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I am a cat boy dammit!




Yeah I can talk, what of of it?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"Wuts up?"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 25, 2010)

"Hey! What are you two doing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"An error occurred during the thingy."


----------



## BlackDave (May 25, 2010)

Fox: Good day to you, Mr. Wolf!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"For the last time: SAVE BEFORE YOU TURN THE GAME OFF!"


----------



## BlackDave (May 25, 2010)

Hmmm. tea time is in 2 hours and 49 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				gameboy13 said:
			
		

> "For the last time: SAVE BEFORE YOU TURN THE GAME OFF!"



HAHAHA that was good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does look close enough to Mr. Resetti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: I just noticed I made a perfect triangle out of the emoticons above


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

I lovedirt DIG
i love rocks DIG
I am a digger!!!

DIG DIG DIG!!!


----------



## BlackDave (May 25, 2010)

I f*cking hate mario for throwing paint all over the delphino Island.




oh wait


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 25, 2010)

"Hmmz diliziouz cryztalfruit" *omnomnomnomnomnomnomnom*
grr too slow again

I digg tunnels. That's just how I roll, kay?


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

I am tool cool for color!! and the girls just love mah guitare so why not add that in!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)

"I am fish, hear me glug"


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

England, the best place to live?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

*sniff* MMM, GOOD FRUIT.


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

I am a dog, i am trying to look classy by wearing a top hat. it kinda makes me look human, but sadly. i am not


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"O hai. We give u piece offering."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 25, 2010)

"I say, good chap, My ears don't fit in my hat"


----------



## BlackDave (May 25, 2010)

HEY you!! Got a problem with me? Why don't you take it over here then!


----------



## iFish (May 25, 2010)

i hid the dead bodies in the basement


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

I hid them in that thing I'm holding.


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 25, 2010)

And I hid them in my alternate dimension


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

I never change!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

"I'm purple and swirly!!!"


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 25, 2010)

I see a cat! I need to go there as soon as possible!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Mantis41 (May 26, 2010)

Oh fine then! .... Woof!.....woof!......Happy now?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

"i'm dark and brooding...and colorblind"


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

Banana-sentai is here!


----------



## BlackDave (May 26, 2010)

Why am I wearing two skirts? OH wait that's an apron :}


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

i am a mole.. why do i need a shovel??
i am losing my identity..


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

"I can see up your skirt."


----------



## prowler (May 26, 2010)

one banana, two banana...


----------



## BlackDave (May 26, 2010)

I has a girlfriend. Do YOU?


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

"I am teh shovel murderer."


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

Fuck off, I can so wear a top hat if I want to


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

"O RLY?"


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

Yeh rly


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

"My hair is pink, and youre lookin good."


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

"Bananas? That could never happen..."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

"Where the hell is my pants?"


----------



## dark ajax (May 26, 2010)

I can't hear you, I have a banana in my ear...


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

EDIT: Damn you

This will only hurt for a minute


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

"Yeah, I have pink hair. Whats YOUR problem?"


----------



## dark ajax (May 26, 2010)

SO, what're you looking at? have you never seen a furry with a tophat?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

dark ajax said:
			
		

> SO, what're you looking at? have you never seen a furry with a tophat?



"I'm a ninja turtle!"


----------



## dark ajax (May 26, 2010)

You haven't seen my complete banana power yet!!!

(btw lol, i do like ninja turtles)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

Fuck you with a sword!


----------



## naglaro00 (May 26, 2010)

"The egg cell is mine!!!!"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

"Like my dress?"


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

"What are you looking at?  I'm not short, you're just tall."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

I should be the avatar of B-BLUE.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 26, 2010)

"i'm in ur forumz, bein abstract"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

I'm like, totally radical, dude!


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

"First photo of inside an atom!!"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

First photo of The Arctic!


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 26, 2010)

I was once a cute blonde, but my head exploded and left a black hole which is, as you can see, actually purple


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

"I'm half black and half white.  Really."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

And I'm blue. Really.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

"Swirly and proud!"


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

"Look!  No pants!"


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

I am chill


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

"Well, hello there..."


Also: Vote for sticky!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2010)

Hey! Not only did someone steal my pants, they stole my shoes too!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

What the heck are YOU looking at?


Also: I don't need pants!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

"I will not be the next Monopoly guy, I'm a furry animal!"


----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

"CH-CH-CH-CHILLY!"


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

You know, even if you're a furry it's sometimes cold down here when you have no pants...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

Im a wolverine wannabe


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Im a wolverine wannabe



"I just farted, and i'm going to blame it on you."


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

Bananas rule, but i love pistachio gelato!!!


----------



## BlackDave (May 27, 2010)

Hitman ain't cool without MY HAIR style


----------



## dark ajax (May 27, 2010)

With this mighty shovel, I'll bury all the crappy shovelware out there...

(BTW LOL)


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

"Please wait while I kill you."


----------



## prowler (May 27, 2010)

I say good sir bunny, what a lovely carrot you have there.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

"OOOOH, What's that?"


----------



## YayMii (May 28, 2010)

"I'm wearing no pants. Deal with it."


----------



## The Pi (May 28, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

"I am composed of 3.141592654 different fruits."


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

"I'm an english dog"


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

I am an English musician


----------



## dark ajax (May 28, 2010)

"My hair is white and i have a virtual boy stuck in my eyes"...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

I am emo. Deal with it


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

"I'm gonna explode without my coffee. Hurry up. I SAID HURRY UP!!!"


----------



## prowler (May 28, 2010)

I do declare that this carrot is mine.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

OOOOH, A BUG!!!


----------



## Domination (May 28, 2010)

"woof"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not talking to you..."


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

"Whoa, no begging, please."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Banned for changing your avatar!! Despicable!


Confusing threads again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get the feeling this is on purpose...

Anyway: "What's over there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

I am a BSoD. Fear me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 28, 2010)

My scarf looks oddly like a leash...hey wait a minute...


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

im going bananas!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

"YEEEEEAAAHHH... I'm a coffee freak."


----------



## dark ajax (May 28, 2010)

"My scarf is more than enough to protect me from the cold, and i still have no pants"...


----------



## prowler (May 28, 2010)

I have a pitch fork in my hand!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

"I have red hair and eyes!!!"





Umm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 28, 2010)

"It will be a cold day."


----------



## gameboy13 (May 28, 2010)

"WHAD'OO SAY PUNK?"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 28, 2010)

"I want what they're having!






"


----------



## prowler (May 28, 2010)

bluey


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 28, 2010)

prowler


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

"Purple."


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

"Arf!"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

INFINITE ZERO in a weird ass font


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

Swirly swirly swirly purple ass swirly


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 29, 2010)

I AM A HUGE FAGGOT PLEASE RAPE MY FACE


----------



## BlackDave (May 29, 2010)

Wohohohohoooooo @[email protected]


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

"I'm the shovel murderer you ordered. Where's my target?"


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 29, 2010)

"A herp derp derp de derp a herp derp, derp."


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

I am so pixelated


----------



## iYoshi- (May 29, 2010)

waluigi can be retro too


----------



## BlackDave (May 29, 2010)

hgnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


hgnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!

.........




.........




*HGNNNNNNNNNNNNNHHHH!!!!!*


..............


I just can't shit gold


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

"I help get rid of the shovelware."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 29, 2010)

I'm a penguin and I go boom.


----------



## dark ajax (May 29, 2010)

Ivory and other bone horns are overrated, banana horns are the best!


----------



## Mantis41 (May 29, 2010)

Whoa! Don't hurt me. This is just a costume dude.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 29, 2010)

I call dis one... Baileys


----------



## King Zargo (May 29, 2010)

Yoshi's failed but funny attempt to reinventing himself.


----------



## Bake (May 29, 2010)

HEY SPONGEBOB


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2010)

"Nathan poopyhead is a gigantic douche!"


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

I love playing with instruments.. It soothes my soul


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

"OBJECTION."


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 29, 2010)

I want dog food!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

"I could beat Phoenix's hair any day."


----------



## Mantis41 (May 29, 2010)

Christ. It's friken freezing out here.


----------



## The Pi (May 29, 2010)

i will hunt you down and kill you


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

I'm delicious. AND SMART!


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

"Cold doggy is cold"


----------



## ether2802 (May 30, 2010)

Death and Destruction...!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 30, 2010)

GBATEMP GBATEMP GBATEMP


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

"Hey hey, nice ass that girl has there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

METAL!!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

EMO!


----------



## Domination (May 30, 2010)

DAWG!


----------



## dark ajax (May 30, 2010)

Sex, Drugs & Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## ENDscape (May 30, 2010)

What raphael would be like if he wasnt a turtle.


----------



## dark ajax (May 30, 2010)

Tsuna withouth dying will, after the art shift...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

o.O


----------



## naglaro00 (May 30, 2010)

squiq-squiggle


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

wig-wiggle


----------



## Jamstruth (May 30, 2010)

PINKY PURPLE!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

Banned cos no one's posting in the 'You Are Banned' topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Owait...


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

"I am purple, really purple."


----------



## Jolan (May 30, 2010)

"I'm cold cause I'm only wearing a scarf, wanna cuddle?"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

"I'm a big purple thingy."


----------



## Jamstruth (May 30, 2010)

I'm a furry...and?


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 30, 2010)

"My heart is burned six feets under."


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

"YOO TALKIN' TO ME?"


----------



## Ace (May 30, 2010)

It's FURR-EEEEEZING out here!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

"I'm a DVD cover."


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

I'm not!


----------



## Jolan (May 30, 2010)

"I'm a fluid"


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

_*insert sci-fi sound effect here*_

Late...

"I'm purple, you see..."


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 10, 2010)

(8) I'm as blue as can be.. (8)

Ba-bumb!


----------



## mameks (Nov 10, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> "Steel armour is the best, you guys are all haters. ALCHEMY FTW LULZ"


----------



## person66 (Nov 10, 2010)

"OTAKU"


----------



## kevan (Nov 10, 2010)

Having Fun?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 10, 2010)

"IS IT A BIRD? IS IT A PLANE?!"


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2010)

"Prepare your anus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Psycho in cartoonstyle by a random DeviantArt artist


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2010)

*silence* 




*silence* 




*crickets* 




*tumbleweed rolls past* 








*silence* 




*Ennio Morricone* 




*silence* 




(He doesn't _say_ anything, he's the strong but silent gunslinger type guy.)


----------



## Goli (Nov 10, 2010)

"I stab j00".


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

FLUTTERBY!!!!!


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't fuck with da boss!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2010)

I am a...metal...something...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

WTF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is that Justin Bieber? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i LOOOOOOVE you Justin Bieber!!!!!!!!


----------



## mameks (Nov 10, 2010)

shit...
Rikardo03 is the 'temp.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2010)

O. T. A. K. U.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Jizz in ma pants


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a gay! and i don't know how to use a gun...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 10, 2010)

"I lack originality! "


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 10, 2010)

My head's like a windows!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 10, 2010)

Brother, I think there's a bee building a nest in my head....


----------



## Paarish (Nov 10, 2010)

IMMA NINJA FOX!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Look at mah belly!!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2010)

Nya~


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

ZOMG!!!~~~


----------



## mameks (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't see shit 'cos of this freakin' hat


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh shit i ran out of blue hair dye.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 10, 2010)

Grrr...!!! Naked Girls!!! xD


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 10, 2010)

play with my face


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 10, 2010)

I came in  numba 4


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

I pretend to look evil but deep down Im just another hurt soul whom nobody understands :'(


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 10, 2010)

The owner of this face cannot afford a real avatar please leave your comments after the beep


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 10, 2010)

BBQ pork ribs gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Nov 10, 2010)

Yammy, i don't like grimmjow hes not a nice avatar.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 10, 2010)

Im so much creepier then pedobear


----------



## Goli (Nov 10, 2010)

"Imma whip yo ass if u don't shaddap".


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

flap flap flap


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 10, 2010)

"STOP SQUEEZING MY FACE SO HARD."


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 10, 2010)

Lovely lovely lovely~~~


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cute overload!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 10, 2010)

"i like that, don't you"


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 11, 2010)

"I'll kill you if you push me"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

"My head is on fire and my ass is catching!"


----------



## .Chris (Nov 11, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> "My head is on fire and my ass is catching!"


Ima fox-ninja.


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bitches don't know about mah' wii.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

Which way did he go George, which way did he go?


(Okay, something different from "Fox ninja" this time, please)


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 11, 2010)

I need to buy a new camera. My shutter is broken and all my pictures are over-exposed.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 11, 2010)

"and this little piggy wore a striped shirt! and had a strange, metallic PSP-like growth protruding from its back!"


----------



## .Chris (Nov 11, 2010)

NVM


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 11, 2010)

My Wii is a Decepticon - it's actually a Sega Megadrive

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

"The best bras are made of electrical tape"


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2010)

"Now you see me, now you- wait, shit"


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 11, 2010)

I can only afford to buy a NES.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 11, 2010)

That's my sleep gear right there.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2010)

I AM OVERREACTING JUST A LITTLE BIT!

JUST A VERY LITTLE BIT!!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 11, 2010)

the princess turned me down, now im sad and blue


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 11, 2010)

"heh i'm sure this is a cool pose"


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 11, 2010)

"I may be in a really awesome pose, but you know what makes me look truly badass? That off screen fan!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 11, 2010)

Dammit - That's the last time I get my Sister to take my photo

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 11, 2010)

"I don't care if my boobs are censored! I will show them anyway!"


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 11, 2010)

"OMGZ MY HEAD!!!! IT'S IN TWO!!!"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 11, 2010)

"this is my angry/sad/happy face...btw where's brother?"


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't even tell whether one of my arms is missing or not.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

IT'S OVER 9000!


----------



## iFish (Nov 11, 2010)

Gotta lick my hands clean..
Wish I had gloves so I didn't get them dirty when walking around all day :


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

if


*breaks into song* 

"Iiiiif I only had a braaaaaiinnn!"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 11, 2010)

colour me


----------



## Paarish (Nov 11, 2010)

check out how badass i am!


----------



## playallday (Nov 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

"I drew my eyebrows on with a sharpie pen"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 11, 2010)

Q: Now what does this ink blot look like ??

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 11, 2010)

"Yummy! there's peanutbutter on mah paw!"


----------



## Shorkio (Nov 11, 2010)

"Brother, it's raining and my armour is not made of stainless steel"
""


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 11, 2010)

Lets look for clues.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2010)

Forza Motorsport 3


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 11, 2010)

"Who's a sexy Gyarados? You are! Yooo~uuu are!"


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

My Anime scenes are tingling!


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 11, 2010)

But its so yummie!! :


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 11, 2010)

"Yes, I DO have guns."


----------



## iFish (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, we cuddle.

Sue us


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 11, 2010)

First it was 'iPod','iPhone','iPad' now comes the 'iF'

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Just going for a stroll


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 12, 2010)

"I hate it when i get hair in my mouth"


----------



## chyyran (Nov 12, 2010)

Robot Bagel ACTIVATE


----------



## iFish (Nov 12, 2010)

I have no emotions. No expression. No self-controll..

I WILL END YOU!


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 12, 2010)

If. My favorite word.


----------



## iFish (Nov 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> If. My favorite word.



u warm?

(You warm?)


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2010)

In three days, I am about to fuck Link up


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

OM NOM NOM


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 12, 2010)

That damn Wario gets all the breaks. A whole game franchise. What do I get? 
I get stuck in any game where they need more characters. 
I'm a male variation of frikkin Daisy. 

Where's the love?


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 12, 2010)

Move over firefox, Phantom fox is here to stay


----------



## monkat (Nov 12, 2010)

Screw you, small monitors! I'm just going to look like a dot!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

Guess who's back... back again...


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 12, 2010)

"Blue >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Red"


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 12, 2010)

i hate it! i don't have balls!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 12, 2010)

Poke me in the eyes, and I won't care.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 12, 2010)

"I like to put psp's in my butt!"


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 12, 2010)

I rust under the shower.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 12, 2010)

SWINE FLU


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

I have ma guns... Alls I need is a horse and fine chick by ma side and I be the ultimate hero.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2010)

i'm hungry and have nothing to eat so i'll just munch my shirt


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

Guess who's back... back again...

Oh and Infinite Zero, is the non-blue'd version of my avatar ready?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2010)

"I'm freezing!"


Just uploaded,


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 12, 2010)

Lies!!!! its all a lie!!!!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

Wild West FTW.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 12, 2010)

And then LOLcat created colurzz


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 12, 2010)

Gunz r teh secks.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn I shouldn't have had Willy Wonka's three-course-meal chewing gum


----------



## The Pi (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll cost ya'


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 12, 2010)

The Pie


----------



## prowler (Nov 12, 2010)

pig


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 12, 2010)

pig


----------



## monkat (Nov 12, 2010)

c-c-c--c-OMBO BREAKER


----------



## xalphax (Nov 12, 2010)

"Be blessed!"


----------



## monkat (Nov 12, 2010)

"I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M PORTRAYING!!"


----------



## Domination (Nov 12, 2010)

I have three different personalities. But I don't know if I'm on meds...


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 12, 2010)

"I'm on crack."


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2010)

All safe and warm ^////^


----------



## monkat (Nov 12, 2010)

This finger is fucking delicious!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 12, 2010)

Talk to the hand

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 12, 2010)

look at my boots :3


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 12, 2010)

"Look at my hair it blows in the wind, look what a punk I am!"


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 12, 2010)

"I'm filled with filler~!"


----------



## Goli (Nov 12, 2010)

O hai thar.


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2010)

O Hai Guise. I'm actually a rapist in disguise. :3


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

I know im cute, you can stop squeezing my cheeks


----------



## Goli (Nov 12, 2010)

It's so hot! That's why I'm flashing my abs and taking off all the sweat.


----------



## Jolan (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm totally not Philemon, so stop asking me for Personas!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 12, 2010)

Check out my new blue armor... totally beats my old black one... (that is Golbez right?)


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2010)

It's sure is hard work being sexy


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2010)

I am wrong on so many levels.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2010)

I have returned!


----------



## monkat (Nov 13, 2010)

MY FINGERS ARE STILL FUCKING DELICIOUS


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 13, 2010)

@'DeadLocked'


			
				kwartel said:
			
		

> "I'm filled with filler~!"



GHAHAHAHAHA

you seriously made me "lol"


On Topic: "I'm fucking jesus christ bitches"


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 13, 2010)

I like anime. And animated gifs.


----------



## Goli (Nov 13, 2010)

*insert 8-bit version of an x-men song here*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 13, 2010)

I like being pinned to boards.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 13, 2010)

Oink oink.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 13, 2010)

i have a new game! it's NSMB! it's freaking hard!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2010)

MY EYES! THEY BURN!


----------



## monkat (Nov 13, 2010)

Ill give you five seconds to get the fuck off my face.

HYPER BEAM


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 13, 2010)

I've got a hole in my chest - can't you see the light behind shining through ??

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2010)

Hawt! Not me, the tank behind me.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2010)

lightning bolt. run. hypermagic.


----------



## Shorkio (Nov 13, 2010)

"I don't have wrinkles!"


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 13, 2010)

"I spy.. With my little eye.."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2010)

"Glasgow kisses are usually fatal for the receiving party."


----------



## Domination (Nov 13, 2010)

Thingy.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG STOP PULLING ME Im being WARPED


----------



## Shorkio (Nov 13, 2010)

Tigris is not impressed


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 13, 2010)

"Unlike you, I can actually see past my nose!"


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 13, 2010)

red


----------



## Shorkio (Nov 13, 2010)

Yellow


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 13, 2010)

Grey


----------



## YayMii (Nov 13, 2010)

"HERPES ON MAH NOSE"


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

Pouty Pout


----------



## Crass (Nov 14, 2010)

*BZZZZZZZZZZZZZST!*


----------



## Goli (Nov 14, 2010)

You talking to me?


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 14, 2010)

*flapflapflap*


----------



## monkat (Nov 14, 2010)

*fapfapfap*


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 14, 2010)

Dude.... anyone else see that light behind my head?.... man i gotta stop acid tripping


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 14, 2010)

i let people know so they don't take me the wrong way.


----------



## Domination (Nov 14, 2010)

Look I'm so badass I use wind for the cinematic effect!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 14, 2010)

Wooooooooooooaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! I'm trippin' balls!


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh god my neck is getting stiff from standing like this


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 15, 2010)

owo


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

Jean Grey is hawt.

(That's Cyclops from X-Men... Right?)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 15, 2010)

What is going on here?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 15, 2010)

"Who dares awaken the great Laharl?

AAHHHHH hahahahahahahaaaaa!"


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

Foxsay... Foxsay Laday!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 15, 2010)

This is the best high ever.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 15, 2010)

A flag in a circle?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey! i'm pixelated! xD

*Posts merged*

Hey! i'm pixelated! xD


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 15, 2010)

Let's play GBA games!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh God.... I knew I shouldn't of had those 25 Whisky's

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 15, 2010)

i am  a whore


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 15, 2010)

help, my jaw froze into this awesum smile!!!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 15, 2010)

"I.. will.. KILL YOU!"


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 15, 2010)

"Economic Crisis? GET TO DA CHOPPA!!!"


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 15, 2010)

GBAtemp


----------



## exangel (Nov 15, 2010)

My hair puts Dennis the Menace's cowlick to shame..


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 15, 2010)

"I'm chargin' my las0r eyes!!!"


----------



## Paarish (Nov 15, 2010)

"You gonna get raped..."


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 16, 2010)

mmm tasty shirt


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm small.

Wait, that didn't sound right...


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 16, 2010)

"Waluigi needs a 2D Patformer."

I couldn't agree more. He also needs a personality, at that. He needs to break away from his "party game avatar" status and get an identity of his own, I say!


----------



## anaxs (Nov 16, 2010)

* thhhpppppppppppp, nana na boo boo *


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 16, 2010)

"I can't believe I actually escaped that mob with all those toys in my arms."


----------



## exangel (Nov 16, 2010)

"I wonder what brand of conditioner he uses.."


----------



## Domination (Nov 16, 2010)

Flat chested girls rock.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 16, 2010)

"I'm messin' with your eyes!"


----------



## monkat (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm Jesus but even I make mistakes - I forgot to  comment on previous post avatar

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 16, 2010)

I really should have worn better clothes to battle....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh - so that's what you look like

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 16, 2010)

skeet skeet bang bang  n*@!#r


----------



## Domination (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah i know my face is yellow... Asians are like that.


----------



## exangel (Nov 16, 2010)

My essay is drunk


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 16, 2010)

i wanna have sex!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 16, 2010)

Now that I've sewn in a D-Pad and buttons onto my eyes, the chicks will just fly into my arms


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 16, 2010)

No, I don't need mental help! My t-shirt is just really tasty


----------



## Paarish (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh shit... caught in the act


----------



## exangel (Nov 16, 2010)

Ah man that was some good, spicy curry.. I was messy though..


----------



## iFish (Nov 17, 2010)

I can see right through you......

It's not even funny anymore..


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 17, 2010)

Look at my spikey letters. FUCKIN LOOK AT MY SPIKEY LETTERS!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 17, 2010)

i'm a 8bit cyclops


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 17, 2010)

Here, Take this invisi-burger


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 17, 2010)

"why aren't I censored? I mean I have the word cunt in my name...."


----------



## Domination (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm red... And ugly as fuck.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm trippin' balls!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish I did get a chance to be 8-Bit


----------



## Paarish (Nov 26, 2010)

oh no! some ice cream on my fingers... I better lick it off seductively


----------



## monkat (Nov 26, 2010)

THIS SHIRT IS FUCKING DELICIOUS!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2010)

i envy the phoenix for having colors


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2010)

*you dont wanna mess with me*


----------



## ball2012003 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why do you keep looking at me?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm smarter than you, get out of my way!!!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2010)

i'm gonna suck you're blood dry!


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 27, 2010)

IMMA CHARGIN MAH LAZER


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 27, 2010)

YOSHI YOSHI!


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 27, 2010)

where's a Luigi?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 27, 2010)

Gimme Hi-Five !!!...errr Four

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## monkat (Nov 27, 2010)

I am Nintendo's billionth furry character!

Hurrah!

Curse you! Changing it right as I was typing this...

...Tits of mass destruction?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 27, 2010)

Now this ink blot looks like a ........

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## pitman (Nov 27, 2010)

I want to join whatever army that girl is in.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 27, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have trusted that dentist


----------



## monkat (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm slowly about to heil hitler! ...he's so hawt.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2010)

HEIL HITLER


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 27, 2010)

"SHTOPP SHQUEEZIN MEH"


----------



## monkat (Nov 28, 2010)

Cuddle cuddle boom!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 28, 2010)

Deutchland Deutchland Uber Alles!


----------



## monkat (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll fucking kill you!


(PS: Why do people think Nazi / Germany with my avatar? The eagle is the imperial eagle of Russia, seen all across Eastern Europe since Roman times, and the fleur de lys! Russian + French = German?)


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't say anything... Imma freakin logo!


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 28, 2010)

OMNOMNOMNOM SHIRT SO TASTY.


----------



## monkat (Nov 28, 2010)

Fat white foxes keep me warm!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 28, 2010)

HEIL HITLAR!1!!

Wait, we gotta do something new...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 28, 2010)

Alright - WHO mucked about & photoshopped my Avatar

EDIT: Avatar changed - Use to be


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh would you look at that, something still not destroyed...how sad


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm listening to my favorite girl band - The Pussycat Dolls

EDIT: Avatar been changed - was originally


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 30, 2010)

Its the CannonFoddr festival at last!...

Something sounds wrong here...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 30, 2010)

nooo... whyyyyy?! whhyyyyyy?! WHYYYYYYYY?!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 30, 2010)

You call that a Gun.... THIS is a GUN !!!!

EDIT: Avatar been changed - was originally


----------



## monkat (Nov 30, 2010)

Literally: Cannon Foddr.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

I saw what you did there
And there too


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 30, 2010)

Now Am I A Cat, Boy,DJ or Sailor ???

EDIT #2: Avatar been changed - was originally


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 30, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I wanted to be Hylian Shield Logo in the new Zelda game - but I failed the audition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WW1


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

*leap* I GOT YOU!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 30, 2010)

soft and cosy~~


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure is warm out here for winter


----------



## xist (Nov 30, 2010)

Ears are _soooooo _passée!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)

I laugh at you, then scuff your shoes, I am evil!


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 1, 2010)

Mew?


----------



## Didu50 (Dec 1, 2010)

I Am really warm. XD


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 1, 2010)

"Our plastic top hats hold up better than the competition's puny cloth hats do!"


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 1, 2010)

Cuddling FTW.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm such a nonconformist that I refuse to post an avatar, or signature.
Take that, society!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 1, 2010)

haha! i don't have an avatar.

me: darn, vulpes beat me to it 

above: it's really cold out here, but i like it


----------



## monkat (Dec 1, 2010)

OVERFLOW ERROR


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoiler: I wanted to be Hylian Shield Logo in the new Zelda game - but I failed the audition


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2010)

Ho ho fucking ho, bitches!


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm going to [censored] your eyes off. With knife ofc


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 1, 2010)

'_Here comes the Man In Black, He won't let you remember_'


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 1, 2010)

Santa's tired of taking shit this year...


----------



## Jolan (Dec 1, 2010)

"Take me right now. I want you, senpai!"


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

"Gyahahaha! This armor is INDESTRUCTIBLE!"


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello, Police girl~


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

"They don't know what they're talking about. No one understands me...the world feels cold..."


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

i'm a blacksmith..


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2010)

*sob* why did u hit me there!?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

*in sexy voice* "Mmm...tasty shirt is tasty..."


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2010)

*wink*


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

_*pant*_ Oh..._*pant*_Mmm..._*pant*_Ahh..._*pant*_ "MOAR!!!"


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank god I got away from that pack of rabid fangirls...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2010)

I know what you're thinking what does 'Jamstruth' have to do with a a sexy catgirl ??


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

These be mah portal guns tah get meh thru teh tight chimnehs!


----------



## Paarish (Dec 4, 2010)

Y'see that scar across my face? It's a tattoo... It makes me look cool


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 4, 2010)

*bites shirt seductively*


----------



## OmerMe (Dec 4, 2010)

You die on midnight


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

I heard something, I am not sure what it was though


----------



## monkat (Dec 4, 2010)

Pft. Loveless doesn't even register on my gaydar.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know what it is - but there's something over there


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'M A FIRING MY LAZARS!!!


----------



## monkat (Dec 4, 2010)

Cat-t****** loves loveless!

Either there was a quick bug, or you changed your avatar back to the bad one while I posted that.

Anyway *ahem*

"I'm cold."


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 4, 2010)

GIMME YO BOOBEHS!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

what are you looking at b****


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 5, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA! I am so huge! Why, even ineap09 with his crappy internet had to refresh his page about 5 times before it fully loaded! This is because I'm so awesome! Another reason I'm awesome? It's cause I'm *657.82 KB* big! Aren't I great?! Why even the Mods won't touch me despite the rules because I look so awesome and am bloody!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * The maximum combined file size for all graphics in a member's avatar and signature is: 80Kb
> * Members may distribute this 80Kb however they wish (Example: 30Kb avatar/50Kb sig, 50Kb avatar/25Kb sig, etc)



P.S. You're signature officially blew my mind. It's amazing! *puts it as my facebook status*

Edit 2: Come to think of it...monkat's avatar also breaks the rules at *300.57 KB*. *suddenly become the avatar police squad*


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2010)

uh...

I'm not crying, there is something in my eye.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 5, 2010)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Wait, what do you mean stop laughing and pose for the camera?! WHAT DO YOU- *flash*


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2010)

What are... are you planning to do to me?... NO, NO let go~!!!!!


----------



## Arfiol (Dec 5, 2010)

Who gives a damn about you? Your new name is "Mid-Boss".


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2010)

This is my "cool" walk


----------



## Arfiol (Dec 5, 2010)

Do I have a fever? Wait...no.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

Arfiol said:
			
		

> Do I have a fever? Wait...no.


i'm to lazy to fly...


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> BWAHAHAHAHA! I am so huge! Why, even ineap09 with his crappy internet had to refresh his page about 5 times before it fully loaded! This is because I'm so awesome! Another reason I'm awesome? It's cause I'm *657.82 KB* big! Aren't I great?! Why even the Mods won't touch me despite the rules because I look so awesome and am bloody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eheh... woops... sorry... didn't ealize it was that big. resizing now... btw how come it really took that long? my isp gives me about half a meg and it works on mine.. oh well

On topic: omfg! its the terminator!


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 5, 2010)

"Blood makes me dizzy."


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2010)

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

hungry... so hungry.... why does it always snow on my way to KFC?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2010)

Ohhhhh - I shouldn't of had those 15 scotchs, my eye sight is so bloodshot


----------



## Arfiol (Dec 5, 2010)

"It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum...and I'm all out of gum."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm feeling a little blue just 'dragon' my tail around


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

You've been bad this Christmas


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

I've had it with Christmas, all this time and money, i already have 392,723,653 maxed out credit cards, the banks hate, the government hates me for starting the recession and i get payed in mince pies and milk! It's time to GET MY REVENGE!!!

EDIT: Damn you beat me to it.... oh well might as well do ur's as well:

i h8 my creator, he gave me just 6 frames to which i am to repeat eternally until the end of time... so boored.... sooo, sooooo..... booorrreeed......... he could have at least included a gun in the animation..... i could do with one now.....


----------



## Paarish (Dec 5, 2010)

Check out my red tie dyed t-shirt


----------



## lukecop80 (Dec 5, 2010)

i love the taste of shirt


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 5, 2010)

I need a new avatar.


----------



## lukecop80 (Dec 5, 2010)

i wonder if i'll ever wake up?

P.S. yes i do need a new avatar


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

no u don't, i can see what it is now; A white cat in a snowstorm.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2010)

This water don't look so good...


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 5, 2010)

FEAR MY DEATH SCARF!!! FEAR IT!!!


----------



## Mazor (Dec 5, 2010)

I am a generic catgirl.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

its a red devil standing in lava surrounded by the apocalypse....


----------



## monkat (Dec 5, 2010)

...?


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 5, 2010)

(all the red on his avatar.)

monkat's avatar: omg you mean i won the lottery!?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2010)

Warp factor 12 Mr Sulu


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Dec 6, 2010)

Yo you ho ho ho


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh My God - What's that up there


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 6, 2010)

wow these new weapons in HALO Reach are amaing... oh, wait this is COD...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

"don't worry...all I am is an acid trip, everything will be fine. Nevermind that warped pink elephant!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 6, 2010)

'Red is the new Black'


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 6, 2010)

It's Futurama's Evil Santa!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2010)

You don't know it but those flames behind me are where I lit my farts


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 7, 2010)

"Say hello to mah little friend!!!"


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Warm snuggly warm! ^///^


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 7, 2010)

No post above me, What do...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

"Youuuuu are geeeettiiiinngg diiiiizzzzyyyy!"


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 7, 2010)

u only have half a face..


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 8, 2010)

i was created in 5 minutes on photoshop!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

...I have already infiltrated your brain...stare at me for a few more minutes...and I will obtain full control of your body...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 8, 2010)

"I'm not looking at you undress...I swear!"


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

You see that red smoke behind me? ...yeah...those are my farts. I'm seeing a doctor about it in the morning.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2010)

If I had a haaaammmeerrrr,
I'd hammer in the moooorrrnniiinngg!
I'd hammer in the eeevveeennniiingg!

(etc etc etc)


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am your guardian spirit. I am always watching over you...especially while you're in the bathroom..but then it's less watching over you, and more of just watching you.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 8, 2010)

"why does this always happen to me, sigh FML."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2010)

This screen tastes wonderful


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is what always happens when I have to much caffeine and alcohol...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

A boy crying blue paint


----------



## Arfiol (Dec 8, 2010)

/Happyface


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

Ablue dragon looking for food


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

Although you may think I'm holding these swords like this to look cool, or threatening, I'm actually in the process of self-decapitation.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

I am an emo guy thats why I put blue paint on my eyes so I will go blind forever


----------



## no03627 (Dec 8, 2010)

It takes two daggers to keep my stache looking this good.


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 8, 2010)

"I'm blue, da ba de, da ba die! ♪"


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Tasty screen
*lickylicky*


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 8, 2010)

KAWAIIIII


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2010)

sexy time


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Oops...


----------



## Paarish (Dec 8, 2010)

OMFG I found a four-leaf clover!
That's good luck, that is!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2010)

How can it be hot and snowing at the same time?


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 8, 2010)

I would brood but I'm too cold so I'm just staring off into space...

Hmm...slightly off topic but I need a new avatar and sig combo. Had Ichigo for too long now, or at least this variant of her for too long.


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

Nyaa~?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 8, 2010)

I GOTS ME A CLOVER! WAIIII~!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2010)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> "I'm blue, da ba de, da ba die! ?"


Damn, now I'm going to have to listen to that again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"What's that supposed to mean?"


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 8, 2010)

"Didn't you hear? That error in the thingy means: you can kiss your data(porn) goodbye!"


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

"I think I might have...well, just don't ask where the warm stain on my pants came from..."


----------



## mameks (Dec 9, 2010)

BAKA!


----------



## Paarish (Dec 9, 2010)

YOU BAD GUYS CAN'T HURT ME!

I HAVE THIS!!!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

The real reason I'm lifting my shirt...

SUPER ANCIENT BELLY BUTTON KI BLAST!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

"Heh heh, I didn't actually lose my eye. Keeping it closed all the time just makes me look cooler."


----------



## Narayan (Dec 9, 2010)

did you see something when the wind blew?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)

God... this bloody gun weighs a ton


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

"Santa's feeling good tonight."


----------



## Paarish (Dec 9, 2010)

It was you? wasn't it?


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Dec 9, 2010)

"do you mean to tell me that Santa wants to stuff MY stocking?!"


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

"fufufu...my plan is perfect, its execution clear. Nothing can stop me."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)

I KNEW I shouldn't of had that blue stripe tattooed on - it's welded my eye shut


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

You better watch out, you better not cry, you better not pout I'm telling you why: BWAHAHAHA! I AM COMING TO TOWN! You naughty bastards, I'm coming for you!





			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I KNEW I shouldn't of had that blue stripe tattooed on - it's welded my eye shut


----------



## xatratx (Dec 10, 2010)

Why do i have long ears?


----------



## updowners (Dec 10, 2010)

w
 o
  o
   s
    h


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 10, 2010)

Am I EVER going to load?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 10, 2010)

Honey - I shrunk the avatar


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2010)

"XMAS IS STARTING WITH A BANG!"


----------



## Paarish (Dec 10, 2010)

Waaah!!! How did I end up in Minecraft!?


----------



## xatratx (Dec 10, 2010)

Why is it so cold out here?


----------



## naruses (Dec 10, 2010)

"_1 zillion years later_" " 10% "


----------



## xatratx (Dec 11, 2010)

"I have white lines around my body"


----------



## naruses (Dec 11, 2010)

" I have Green Rectangles on my square"


----------



## mameks (Dec 11, 2010)

[manliness=OVER9000]WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM![/manliness]


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

I am one lucky girl!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 11, 2010)

Just looking in to blank space and snow


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2010)

Good evening, London. Allow me first to apologize for this interruption. I do, like many of you, appreciate the comforts of the everyday routine, the security of the familiar, the tranquility of repetition. I enjoy them as much as any bloke. But in the spirit of commemoration - whereby those important events of the past, usually associated with someone's death or the end of some awful bloody struggle, are celebrated with a nice holiday - I thought we could mark this November the fifth, a day that is sadly no longer remembered, by taking some time out of our daily lives to sit down and have a little chat.
There are, of course, those who do not want us to speak. I suspect even now orders are being shouted into telephones and men with guns will soon be on their way. Why? Because while the truncheon may be used in lieu of conversation, words will always retain their power. Words offer the means to meaning and for those who will listen, the enunciation of truth. And the truth is, there is something terribly wrong with this country, isn't there?
Cruelty and injustice...intolerance and oppression. And where once you had the freedom to object, to think and speak as you saw fit, you now have censors and systems of surveillance, coercing your conformity and soliciting your submission. How did this happen? Who's to blame? Well certainly there are those who are more responsible than others, and they will be held accountable. But again, truth be told...if you're looking for the guilty, you need only look into a mirror.
I know why you did it. I know you were afraid. Who wouldn't be? War. Terror. Disease. There were a myriad of problems which conspired to corrupt your reason and rob you of your common sense. Fear got the best of you and in your panic, you turned to the now High Chancellor Adam Sutler. He promised you order. He promised you peace. And all he demanded in return was your silent, obedient consent.
Last night, I sought to end that silence. Last night, I destroyed the Old Bailey to remind this country of what it has forgotten. More than four hundred years ago, a great citizen wished to embed the fifth of November forever in our memory. His hope was to remind the world that fairness, justice and freedom are more than words - they are perspectives. So if you've seen nothing, if the crimes of this government remain unknown to you, then I would suggest that you allow the fifth of November to pass unmarked. But if you see what I see, if you feel as I feel, and if you would seek as I seek...then I ask you to stand beside me, one year from tonight, outside the gates of Parliament. And together, we shall give them a fifth of November that shall never, ever, be forgot!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 11, 2010)

*sigh of relief* Ahh...I'm so hot that this is the only weather that's livable for me... *deep sigh* Hmm...I should start heading towards the gates of Parliament. It's almost the fifth of November...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 11, 2010)

"Hi there, its probably because i am drunk, but you look like an ore to me. So can i hammer your golden ass?"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh my God!! - what ARE you doing there ???


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 11, 2010)

KILL KILL KILL


----------



## Paarish (Dec 11, 2010)

You've been a very bad boy this christmas! *cocks gun*


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 11, 2010)

OMNOMNOM


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 26, 2010)

Weegee was hired by Santa to deliver presents this year. You know why? It's 'cause everyone knows that Weegee will find you. Therefore Weegee doesn't have any problems finding the recipients of the gifts.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

What am I doing here again?


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 26, 2010)

"NO THEY'RE REAL!! FUCK OFF WITH YOUR CARDBOARD!!!!"


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 26, 2010)

I'MMMMM! to sexy for armor, to sexy for...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas, now get the hell out of my kingdom


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

Come back to bed, catbaby


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

George W. Bush looks just like me


Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Jolan (Dec 27, 2010)

"I'm totally not as hot as catgirls, but I try...unsuccessfully *sob*"


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

derp i lost...


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 27, 2010)

"You Are In The Presence Of Monkat The Super Awesome And Sexy Monkey King!"


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

"?"


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

*ponders in silence*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

Fuck you!!!!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

I think...

I see...

...Tuna?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 27, 2010)

IMA 'bout to be FIARIN' MAH LAZAR!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 27, 2010)

W-w-w-wont you r-r-r-ring my ... BEEEEHEEEEEHEEELL RING MY BELL


----------



## zerods (Dec 27, 2010)

Chuck norris was my father...... hell yeah


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 27, 2010)

Left person: Look! Its a dropbear!
Right person: Stfu, Imma eat it


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 27, 2010)

On the count of ten draw ur weapon and fire!
1...2...BANG!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 27, 2010)

Santa now comes with infinite bullets.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

I am more beautiful than YOU


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 27, 2010)

Say 'Cheese' Or I Bite Ya !!

EDIT: Avatar changed was originally


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 27, 2010)

Come here kidies! Ya wanna have a present? You can have it!!!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

*looking into space...*


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 27, 2010)

*looking into space...*


----------



## monkat (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm....lost...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 27, 2010)

And here's my impersonation of Dracula


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

Come here, I have something to do before the year ends


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 28, 2010)

Take it up the what? Oooo I thought you meant a donkey! Go for it mate


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2010)

You know something - I can't see a thing with this hat on this low

(BTW GundamXXX - Read those books, didn't really like the ending)


----------



## Paarish (Dec 30, 2010)

say hello to ma little friend


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Shirts taste good no matter the season!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 30, 2010)

You know - I'm looking at that bloke in the signature & he's not taking one bit of notice of me


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey look what I brought to the party


----------



## .Chris (Dec 30, 2010)

EAT ME


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

lolibannd


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 31, 2010)

loliwant2Bbannd


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

loliwanttobemauledbymonkat


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 31, 2010)

loliwanttomaulsumwun



Spoiler: Me


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 31, 2010)

someone put this bell on me so that they can hear me sneaking up on them


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 31, 2010)

You see me? No? Good, because that brown stuff on your face, it isn't chocolate.

-edit-
lol I wasn't even paying attention when I posted. The one above was for monkat's.

One for Cannonfoddr's avatar:
My carrot machine gun comes with two settings: high speed or VERY high speed.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm embarrassed since I peed on my boyfriend.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 31, 2010)

Help me! I'm so fucking cold!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 31, 2010)

So I've got one hand holding onto my hat, so what the hell have I got in my other hand for me to hold my T-Shirt up with my mouth ??

EDIT: Avatar been changed - it was originally


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 31, 2010)

You think the Easter Bunny is a walkover eh? EAT THIS!!!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

Sigh. I love my tail.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2010)

Blü


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Fishy!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 31, 2010)

Look - I know it looks like an Anchor Tatoo but I'm NOT Popeye the Sailor


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm a bunneh with boobs and bloo hair.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't gone mad I really am a little teapot!!!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 1, 2011)

No silly, we aren't together...I think.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 1, 2011)

*looking into space...*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 1, 2011)

Mario a superstar & a millionaire & all he got me was this small present


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 1, 2011)

Me has presents for you! Open door, please!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 1, 2011)

I ain't loading for nobody


----------



## nutella (Jan 1, 2011)

Shlong's mah bitch, so I put him on mah face!!
EDIT: Ninja'd. Well played.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 1, 2011)

@ Jamstruth whats that you got there? NO don't whip me with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








@CannonFodder i lol'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@nutella im hungry for some chocolate spread.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2011)

My face is itchy.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to say Pouty Pout


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2011)

"We used to be two 'I's', but we formed and made a 'J'."


----------



## Goli (Jan 2, 2011)

"..."


----------



## YayMii (Jan 2, 2011)

Look! My cheeks glow through my hair!


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2011)

"SPOUTY FREAKING SPOUT."


----------



## Crass (Jan 2, 2011)

"I was cooler when I was JPH's avatar"


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn you Crass.


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

Goatee...


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2011)

Mez can has eated ziz znowball...


----------



## Sop (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm looking at something.. and it's.. AMAZING!


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

DERP! I FELL DOWN STAIRZ


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

Now, gaze into my (water) crystal ball and see your fortune!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 2, 2011)

[CENSORED]


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yahoo! I just made the 100th page! *dances*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 2, 2011)

You know something - no matter how many times I brush my hair I just CAN'T get those 2 small bits to lie flat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

"This is the year that Bugs is finally gonna take care of that pesky Fudd problem"


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 2, 2011)

Santa's Laughter mocks the poor, its christmas time again!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 2, 2011)

OHAI


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 2, 2011)

Sesame street was brought to you today by the letter 'J' and the Number 11


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

In the year 2011, eat more rabbit.
I dare ya.


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

This flower is delicious!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 2, 2011)

How dare they crop off my nipples...


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

Dango dango dango dango...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 2, 2011)

NOT taste good snowball


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

"I'm a black pair of uneven pants."


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2011)

"I love _forcing sexual pleasure on_ young male foxes"


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 3, 2011)

I Arceus,have the greatest power in the world :to change colors ,scary right [sarcasm]


----------



## Paarish (Jan 3, 2011)

ah shit my glasses are falling off again!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

Wew, thank god christmas is done! Now I can take my hat off *hint hint*


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out mah gats homie


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd make a comment about iYoshi's avatar but the damn thing won't ever finish loading!


----------



## Westside (Jan 4, 2011)

A fox that sniffs random holes makes me uncomfortable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 4, 2011)

Westside of the earth on a donkey backwards.. Makes perfect sense yes.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 4, 2011)

I am empty and useless.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 4, 2011)

I am a spouty spout from Private who thinks DSTWO+DSi XL= PWNAGENESS despite being 40% bored.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 4, 2011)

"Awwww..."


----------



## monkat (Jan 4, 2011)

"I'm going to eat you before adulthood"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 4, 2011)

Why is this coconut so cold?


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

OH GOD GET THIS FLOWER OFF MY NOSE!!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not smiling... i have tetanus


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

Mmm.. this shirt tastes like hentai!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 4, 2011)

Im Mr Happy... but I got stabbed


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

What the fuck is that in the sky!?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 4, 2011)

hi i'm sop, i have bandages because i fell from a wall.


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

hi im poohead, my toilet just blew up and I have poo on my head!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 4, 2011)

hi i'm still sop, and i still have bandages because i fell from a wall.

i'm waiting for this to heal


----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

HI IM GAME01 AND I SMELL!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2011)

Dam it - I still can't spell 'soap'


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 4, 2011)

"You're not cool unless you wear a hat".


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 4, 2011)

GET THE F*CK OUT OF HERE BOWSER!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 4, 2011)

Blob?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 4, 2011)

*cocks gun*
Alright...time to shoot that danged mosquito!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 5, 2011)

Mom, someone tried to take my bell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Note to future viewers: Avatar used to be a teapot "spouty spout".


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

derp. i gonna pour sumfin on ya.



Spoiler



it's not milk


----------



## YayMii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hopefully this time my bowling ball won't explode...


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here. I'm trying to make it easier for the fishermen to give me yummy yum baity bait.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

Im cute and stuff... but when my bell rings I turn into Satan and will slaughter your firstborn and eat it


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought you WANTED a cowboy builder


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2011)

This is one bunny that will fuck you up


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

MA HAT WHERES MA HAT


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2011)

There's a snake in my boot!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

say wut?


----------



## granville (Jan 5, 2011)

Making out with deadly arachnids is hawt!


----------



## monkat (Jan 5, 2011)

This hand of mine burns with an awesome power! This power tells me to defeat you! Take this: my love, my anger, and all of my sorrow! SHINING FINGEEEEEEERR! GO! GO! GO!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 5, 2011)

Bloody hell I knew I should've worn gloves


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 6, 2011)

"I'm the sexiest cannon ammo alive."


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 6, 2011)

w000000t times infinity


----------



## Mazor (Jan 6, 2011)

A spider is fine too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 6, 2011)

And here's my 0.2 attempt at Cubistic art


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Got bunny?


----------



## monkat (Jan 6, 2011)

I am...a J!

Or....part of stonehenge!

....your avatar sucks for this game...


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 6, 2011)

This is much cleaner than what we usually throw at each other


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 6, 2011)

"I don't know if I'm still cool with being president of the 'We love jam' club, Senpai."

"It's okay. We'll always have K-Y Jelly."


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 7, 2011)

no comment


----------



## YayMii (Jan 7, 2011)

SQUAREY SQUARE


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 7, 2011)

...I wish I could sing like Travis the Singing Trout...*sniff*



Spoiler: Reference



Travis the Singing Trout


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

"What the hell is that guy in the signature doing?"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2011)

At least I'm prepared after that Curry I had last night


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

"2011 will be a great year for playboy"

Is it sad that thats the first thing that came to mind when i saw the word bunnies?

Edit: spelling fail


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

prepared for 2012


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2011)

There's a face on my spider.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2011)

So do I get the job of being the new Andrex Puppy ??


----------



## prowler (Jan 7, 2011)

fuck year, its my year bitches


----------



## Paarish (Jan 7, 2011)

wake up! wake the fuck up!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey!Why am I flying with this suffocating glassball


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

Emo has nothing one me


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 7, 2011)

*GET IT OFF ME! WHAT THE F*CK!!*


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

trlololololol


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 7, 2011)

Give me the cake.. NOW!!!
EDIT: Don't go changing avatar's when I type!!!

"I.. need.. BLOOD!!!!"


----------



## mameks (Jan 7, 2011)

♪I'm happy, feeling glad I got penis|cake♪


----------



## monkat (Jan 7, 2011)

Uhhhmmmm!!! I wantcha ta have this!


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 7, 2011)

"Wait.. This snow ain't yellow! I only eat yellow snow!!"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Wonder-Twin powers activate!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

Miauw


----------



## monkat (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh god...maybe if I stay perfectly still, it'll leave...


----------



## Paarish (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a good thing for you that we stopped throwing the other thing


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 7, 2011)

"OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 7, 2011)

we're not zombies, its cosplay~


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 7, 2011)

"This glass tastes like grape medicine. WHY CAN'T I STOP LICKING IT?!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2011)

How do you like my new designer glasses - the design is based on a Compass


----------



## Renegade Zero (Jan 7, 2011)

Could Easter come any sooner please?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jan 7, 2011)

The goggles they do nothing!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 7, 2011)

rowr


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2011)

heyyy sexyyyy


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

WHOS A CUTE LIL PUPPIE


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Ello beastie!

Edit: you would change it....

"Do you have a problem?"


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

My friend... he farted


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 7, 2011)

Dude look behind me.....its totally Ash Ketchum!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, Im the CEO of BP


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jan 8, 2011)

O hai :3


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm pretty much vaporeon in Popsicle form


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 8, 2011)

*phooooooo, heeeeeeh, phoooo*


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 8, 2011)

MY MASTER BOUGHT PILLS

I LIKE THESE PILLS!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

Wouldn't be so could if I remembered to wear a jecket


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 8, 2011)

"I'm a gay little cat boy"


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 8, 2011)

"Do the bunny dance!"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

Your screen has a flavor


----------



## monkat (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm a cat girl or a cat boy!


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2011)

Mmm... DAMMIT! Why did they have to take this picture before I could eat my ice?!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm happy to be accident prone


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 8, 2011)

Milk-radar bleeps


----------



## monkat (Jan 8, 2011)

"Are we gay?"


----------



## Paarish (Jan 8, 2011)

nomnomnom tasty snowball


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 8, 2011)

'When you look the other way you'll die.'


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2011)

Hurrrr


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmmm, I wish I knew how to eat you.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 8, 2011)

"How did YOU know my blond hair is a wig?"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2011)

Explain what I am


----------



## Aogu (Jan 9, 2011)

Nyaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Goli (Jan 9, 2011)

Bo-ring!


----------



## damysteryman (Jan 9, 2011)

Ohai there harmless kid.
It's-a-trap!
...dead.


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

*D*awww It's time to watch the Monkast!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 9, 2011)

You will listen to Monkast! If you won't listen, one will maul you.


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

Uhm...sir....you should really listen to The Monkast....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I'm not telling you what I've got my hands on down there


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2011)

Just stand and look confident, that's all I need to do


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 9, 2011)

"Only i can wear a soviet union sailor uniform and look so cute, don't you think?"


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2011)

mmm screen soo tasty~


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 9, 2011)

'Wanna fuck?'


----------



## monkat (Jan 9, 2011)

"Wanna fuck?"


No, seriously. Not contributing to thread. Wanna fuck?


----------



## Paarish (Jan 9, 2011)

DEVIL STARE!!!


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 9, 2011)

"girl, i'm your prince charming~"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

You has a flavor


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

@[email protected]

What's that over there?!


----------



## haddad (Jan 10, 2011)

Stop staring at me


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 10, 2011)

"Psi energy has a cost...and that cost is constipation. Don't judge me!"

(If you're curious as to what the symbol is, it's a sign of my own design called the Infinitine. It's an infinite symbol with eyes in the loopholes, as well as an X and Y axis going through the center, though I don't show all of the X axis since it gets in the way of the design. It's supposed to represent the universe; Infinite to four dimensions. It is not, as one has suggested, based on the design of a compass, though you could interpret it as The Eternal Compass as well. Also, it's not supposed to be as stretched out as it is in my avatar, that's just GBATemp or whatever framework it's based on being strange.)


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

Uh....Derp.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 10, 2011)

"Mine is the narcissism which shall pierce the heavens! GIGA! NIPPLE! BREAAAAKAAAAAHHHHH"

(If you don't have anything to say, just wait until someone else does. You don't have to post. >_>)


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 10, 2011)

"i will look into your eyes... for infinity"

(when you upload the picture, you can edit the measurements, thats what i did to mine)


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey! Hey! Look! My tonge leaves pink streaks! ...My gums are bleeding profusely!


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 10, 2011)

'Look at me!! I'm Raulpica!! NOW ALL OBEY BITCHES!!'


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope that bus driver that took this photo doesn't suddenly start moving forward


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

Catboy? Try Bunnychick


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so hench i don't need armor


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking at you looking at me..... Aren't I handsome


----------



## Ringo619 (Jan 10, 2011)

How you doing


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

Lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 10, 2011)

"i have a feeling this isn't the whole cosplay set, something's missing....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## monkat (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey! Look what I can do! AWESOME HUH!?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

Look at my fly sunglasses yo


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it me or is it a little chilly ??


----------



## monkat (Jan 11, 2011)

Year of the bunny...that means kill everything that's not a bunny, right?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2011)

That's not a branch I've got my left paw on.....


----------



## monkat (Jan 11, 2011)

I dyed the hair on my head blue so I can seem badass!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 11, 2011)

i can't believe rauplica sold me his specs. Im so cool! ^^


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

Im a prince! ;D


----------



## Raika (Jan 11, 2011)

I has no armor, suck it up.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2011)

It would be so much easier to see what I am doing if the sun wasn't in my eyes


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes I am a boy...I know its hard to believe -_-


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 11, 2011)

"CUDDLE US!!! CUDDLE US!!!"


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

LOOK AT ME!
Im doing The Beatles


----------



## monkat (Jan 11, 2011)

Walking across the highway has never been this fun!

Ninja'd.

....don't all gundams wear diapers?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2011)

Check out these glasses, that I didn't steal


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

Waaaaaait a minute!
Im a commie ^^


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 12, 2011)

This superhero costume is just pants !!!


----------



## Raika (Jan 12, 2011)

Show us some bunny love or get shot, your choice.


----------



## monkat (Jan 12, 2011)

This glare....it's....too much...


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

Damn its foggy in here


----------



## YayMii (Jan 13, 2011)

"UNDIEBOT"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2011)

Fish heads, fish heads, roly-poly fish heads....


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Uhm...Gaiz? Halp? Dis gloo flower.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)

I can see through your clothes in these glasses.


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

"Wait...Monkat's looking at me naked?"


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

EXCUSE ME! I haeving praivit taim. wat? No! Dis is not a stick that I'm rubbin'! Go away!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 13, 2011)

ummm.... why are you naked...?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 13, 2011)

"Huh? What?"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 13, 2011)

What the hell is THAT !!!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

You could not possibly hope to defeat me! My guns a filled with bunny Innocence! Innocence, activate!


----------



## monkat (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the buttsecks!


----------



## iYoshi- (Jan 14, 2011)

"... They also double as a boomerang!"


----------



## Sop (Jan 14, 2011)

I am white, are you?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

hi i'm a blue egg with a arms and legs!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 14, 2011)

Belt from mom's robe: $2
Towel from the linen closet: $5
Fan from my bedroom $15
Twig from the bush outside my house: $0
*Combining it all, leaning on this rock and looking like a badass: Priceless.*


----------



## Sop (Jan 14, 2011)

I am very mature.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm walking all over a  *S*illy *O*ld *P*erson


----------



## Raika (Jan 14, 2011)

Would you prefer to get shot in the head or get blasted in the head?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 14, 2011)

Though I live in eternal darkness I know that there cannot be darkness without light. It's with that knowledge that I know I can believe in an eternal light, and I can have hope that I might live there some day.




Spoiler



...oh wait...was I supposed to put something funny here?

*inserts monkat's nipples for a comedic effect*


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

"thank you oneechan"

Note: tell me if i wrote "oneechan" wrong.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> "thank you oneechan"
> 
> Note: tell me if i wrote "oneechan" wrong.


It's not all one word, so it would be onee-chan.



"Someone's gotta watch over this town"


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 14, 2011)

"Who's that sneaking up behind me? No one? Damn"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 14, 2011)

"Who's that sneaking up behind me? It's SOP !!!!"


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 14, 2011)

Damn nooooo!!!111!one  I'm only just out of therapy from the "Mr Tickle Incident".

"You like rabbit stew?"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 14, 2011)

What do you _mean_ it's a windmill, that's a fucking GIANT I tell you!?! Can't you see him swinging his arms around!!!?


----------



## Paarish (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG! It's time for the hunt!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm grinning at the left side of your screen.


----------



## Sop (Jan 15, 2011)

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

Im Humpty Dumpty


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

IM TOO SEXY 4 MY SHIRt


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 15, 2011)

D'aww! Awen't u just teh cutest thing eva~~!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

Look at me! I'm so cute :3


----------



## monkat (Jan 15, 2011)

Why!?

Why didn't he teach me Bite?!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 15, 2011)

Only a monkey king could pull off these glasses!


----------



## Raika (Jan 15, 2011)

I am really ungrateful. :3


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

I ♥ eternal darknessss


----------



## YayMii (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm going to eat you someday...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2011)

You caught me, didn't you?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 15, 2011)

AH! I wasn't about to stick my tongue in the fan I swear!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

Um, hey... gedoffamedammit!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

Juff came bwack fwom e denfwist


----------



## mucus (Jan 15, 2011)

i fap to gundam


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 15, 2011)

Bet you don't know what I'm wearing other than this hat


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2011)

"Year Of The Bunnies"


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 16, 2011)

"y u looking at me that way"


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2011)

kwydjibo


----------



## .Chris (Jan 16, 2011)

Meh face is so squishy.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2011)

...


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 16, 2011)

MISTAH FISHEH


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Tree, in the mind of MS paint


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

the newest iPod... with cat ears


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 16, 2011)

Uhhh... Uhh...


MUST I REALLY?!


----------



## Jolan (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a tree. Freud would say a lot about that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 16, 2011)

the most fertile-looking nuclear explosion ever

Ah hell. .
Not only ninja'd, but by someone whose avatar I can't figure out. 

What the hell is that thing anyway?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Thou cannot give me suprise buttseckz even if you tried


----------



## monkat (Jan 16, 2011)

Proud to enjoy buttsex.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

DOUBLE-POST RAULPICA MONKEY W/ STICK


----------



## Raika (Jan 16, 2011)

FRY ME AND YOU DIE


----------



## monkat (Jan 16, 2011)

Hehe, I would never date someone as lame as Raika!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 16, 2011)

check out my specs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stole them from some guy


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 16, 2011)

You know something - I'm not wearing any pants


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 16, 2011)

Guns are the new lingerie


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

Left: "What's wrong?"
Right: "MY FACE!" *holds hands up*


----------



## Raika (Jan 16, 2011)

Piss me off and I'll slap you all around with a trout! ... Wait...



			
				monkat said:
			
		

> Hehe, I would never date someone as lame as Raika!



DAMN YOU


----------



## mameks (Jan 16, 2011)

*glows*

Fucking ninjas...
*mumblemumble*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2011)

Shit, I just got strawberry jam all over my avatar.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Jan 16, 2011)

The 'M' is for Mature and also Man. Talk about hitting two birds with one stone. F*ck yeah!


----------



## Raika (Jan 16, 2011)

Hehehe what do you think of my act-tough-as-nails-face?


----------



## monkat (Jan 16, 2011)

Hehe, I'm a founding member of the PHAGARA! (Pink-Haired Anime Girls Against Raika Association)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2011)

My drill is bigger than yours.


----------



## Raika (Jan 16, 2011)

Wanna find out why I'm rated M? :3

DAMN YOU MONKAT :rage:


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 16, 2011)

Id so do you ;/


----------



## YayMii (Jan 16, 2011)

P-P-*P-PANTS MAN*!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a trout!
I'm a troooout!
Suck my diiiiick!
I'm a troooout!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

Im not allowed around children anymore.. its the law


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Im not allowed around children anymore.. its the law



(Just because I taught that one kid that you can pay for a hooker, and then kill her to get your money back, doesnt mean i'm an evil person)

On topic: When you're as awesome as I am, you don't need the whole suit.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

Parental advisory, content includes [censored], [censored], [censored], and [censored].


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

Heeeeeeeh?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't look at my nipples....


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

Japanese Energizer Bunny


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 17, 2011)

I still wear nappies...


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

Invisible pingpong with myself


----------



## monkat (Jan 17, 2011)

I bet if I stay perfectly still, no one will notice the Ash Ketchum behind me!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

Im so stoned... but you cant tell cuz of the glasses ;D


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

You don't want to know how much worse this fetish gets behind closed doors.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2011)

cwstjdenobs avatar says hes an old homeless man


----------



## monkat (Jan 17, 2011)

The outline of my face was made with a razorblade!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs avatar says hes an old homeless man



No it doesn't, it says I'm only just human http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankh-Morpork_...ral_Nobby_Nobbs

It also says I can't spell.




"I've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, I'm in dense vegetation, and wearing sunglasses.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

U izzz outta beers? Whaaaaa?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 17, 2011)

You think I look stupid - there's a bloke behind me who's dressed up as 'Ash the Pokemon Trainer'


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

The Energizer Bunny is my bitch


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 17, 2011)

I will have sex with myself if nobody else will.  Nobody else will.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

I trolled too much, nobody loved me so I hang myself


----------



## YayMii (Jan 17, 2011)

subtitled "pictureisunrelated.com"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishy fish!


----------



## Raika (Jan 18, 2011)

Say what? You wanna look at my panties? O_O


----------



## YayMii (Jan 18, 2011)

Look, my headphones look like eggs, and they match my hair!


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 18, 2011)

I look phallic if you look hard enough.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 18, 2011)

The...the cake is a lie??? But it's so delicious and moist! Look at me still talking when there's science to do...


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 18, 2011)

Youre welcome


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 19, 2011)

My old body was too pointy and metallic. That's why I upgraded my armor to look and feel like human skin!


----------



## mucus (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you ineap09...sorry that the cops are beating you now.

(see? i saved it)


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 19, 2011)

You see how on my left it's white, and on my right it's black? That's 'cause I'm ready for Pokemon Black & Pokemon White!



Spoiler






			
				mucus said:
			
		

> Thank you ineap09...sorry that the cops are beating you now.
> 
> (see? i saved it)


----------



## mucus (Jan 19, 2011)

WAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
seriously though, pokémon black and white are awesome.

...you look funny


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

My pokemans. Let me show you them.


----------



## mucus (Jan 19, 2011)

I do naughty things


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

I do naughty things ;>


----------



## mucus (Jan 19, 2011)

i do naughty thing!


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a Pokemon Fangirl!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

I ate Jigglypuff... im the only pink bitch on Nintendo


----------



## Auyx (Jan 19, 2011)

You should um maybe watch less anime. God I hope thats not really you.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 19, 2011)

My earring is on the right side. I'm just letting you know that I came out of the closet.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 19, 2011)

Fishsticks? my treat


----------



## mucus (Jan 20, 2011)

Pay no attention to Ash Ketchum in the background!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pokemon make incredible ingredients in cooking! I just had this Pikachu Stew the other day...AMAZING. You have to try it some time! It just makes me...want to catch 'em all!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 20, 2011)

I HAVE NO NOSE


----------



## Nujui (Jan 20, 2011)

YAY FISH!....Wait how Am I Breathing?


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2011)

Killby


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hah...uhh...Hey, uhh...do I know you? *backs away slowly*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2011)

Strangely enough this breastplate has a lower armor class than my string bikini.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 20, 2011)

who der!? who der?!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

My name is Ex ... Sir Price Butts Ex < SEE WUTIDIDTHERE?!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't care.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 22, 2011)

Guess what I've got sticking out down below


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2011)

"I am rabbit, hear me blast the fuck out of everything with this BFG!"


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 22, 2011)

In addition to
extremism and
obedience, there
is another choice
for citizens -
disobedience.​


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Baby?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ I think I look hot in just my panties and a mecha-helmet, but really, it's just my oversized ego.

(See what I did there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also poked fun at your user status. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## monkat (Jan 23, 2011)

Kiss my tiny yellow ass!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jan 24, 2011)

See these glasses?　They are too awesome for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Kiss it! Right there bitch!


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

Y'arr! There be the promise land! The land of nude young boys with cat ears and tails!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Fancy meeting you here


----------



## Nujui (Jan 24, 2011)

YARRRRRR.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

Spoiler



Kirby (カービィ, Kābī?) is the main protagonist of Nintendo's Kirby video game series created by Masahiro Sakurai and developed by HAL Laboratory. The Kirby series is one of Nintendo's many well-known game franchises, spanning nearly twenty games since 1992.[1] His first appearance took place in the 1992 video game Kirby's Dream Land, where he was portrayed by a two-dimensional sprite; since Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards for the Nintendo 64, he has made several appearances in 3-D. He has been featured in other video games from Nintendo, on Nintendo's merchandising, on comic books, and even on a television show. Kirby also appears in the Super Smash Bros. series





Spoiler



Kirby is described in his games as a young male pink ball, who is a citizen of Dream Land (プププランド, Pupupurando?, lit. "Pupupu Land") on the planet Pop Star.[2] In the main game, he almost always has the same abilities; he can walk, run, jump, float, slide, and inhale, spit out, or devour his enemies.





Spoiler



Kirby often journeys across the planet Pop Star, defeating antagonistic forces such as the greedy King Dedede or the evil Dark Matter. On other occasions, he encounters the enigmatic Meta Knight. To defeat his foes, he uses his signature ability of inhaling large objects and spitting them out with great force. From Kirby's Adventure onward, Kirby was able to gain the abilities of the enemies he swallowed, better known as his Copy Abilities. In several games in the series, he obtains a mystical weapon during the climax of the battle against his enemy; this weapon is usually required to defeat the final boss.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

I see what you did there


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

Communists for catboy child porn!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

These are my glasses. If you think theyre ugly, just be happy I keep them on!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 24, 2011)

I am like the greatest gundam fanboy ever and I express this by running in public wearing a brief with a gundam helmet


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2011)

I know you're looking @ me - but I'm watching that Grizzly bear that's sneaking up behind you


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the result of 1 drunken night involving the Easterbunny and Lara Croft


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Shortly after this pic was taken, I was hit by an irl banhammer by one of the irl mods patrolling the 'con.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2011)

Underneath all this Armour - I'm naked


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Underneath this leather Im furry


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Underneath this leather Im furry


"My skin isn't tanned enough to tell the difference between white or black."


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

Underneath these briefs...well...you don't want to know. ninja'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This flag...this country...WILL BE MINE!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Underneath these briefs...well...you don't want to know.


"Why take things seriously when you can slice off the heads of the poor and meek?"

Edit: Sorry, ran out of ideas.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

America! Fuck yeah!


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> America! Fuck yeah!


"With my shirt off, you can see the whole picture."


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Im from Canada


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 24, 2011)

My friends are right next to me.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> My friends are right next to me.


"Look cute to the crowd, look cute."


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

I liek green


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 24, 2011)

"Ha! Nobody knows who i am, i should do this more often!"


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

this picture is filmed from inside a vagina


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 24, 2011)

The Stig is soooo fast nowadays - he not only loses his clothes, but need a spoiler to keep his grip on the road


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

So, the cops are after me? The Mafia's after me? The Otaku are after me? Well, it _is_ the year of the bunny. Eh, I'm prepared. BRING IT.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

See these wings? Its making up for the lack of soul


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 24, 2011)

My magic powers of invisibility should prove very useful once the onslaught of fangirls begin to rain down upon my Gundamness.





			
				GundamXXX said:
			
		

> See these wings? Its making up for the lack of soul


*pssst* This is the avatar thread, not the sig one.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> My magic powers of invisibility should prove very useful once the onslaught of fangirls begin to rain down upon my Gundamness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamnit!

OK FINE

btw funny one xD

See my lack of wings? They dissapeared because I had no soul


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 24, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The only reason why I have a mask is people run away with it off my face."


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning USA, I got a feeling that it's gonna be a wonderful day
The sun in the sky has a smile on his face and it's shining a salute to the American race.
Oh boy, it's swell to say: "Good Morning USA."


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Good Morning USA, I got a feeling that it's gonna be a wonderful day
> The sun in the sky has a smile on his face and it's shining a salute to the American race.
> Oh boy, it's swell to say: "Good Morning USA."


"I blame you."


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 25, 2011)

"The truth is, this hats stuck to my head with glue"


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 25, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> "The truth is, this hats stuck to my head with glue"


"There is a difference between being white and albino."


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 25, 2011)

what is that thingy on your ear?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 25, 2011)

RX-78-2 naked except for his crotch.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 25, 2011)

Round-round-round spinnin AROUUUUUUUND


----------



## YayMii (Jan 25, 2011)

There's a box thing hanging off of my underwear.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 25, 2011)

Thou shall cook. Thou shall eat. Trouty Trout.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 25, 2011)

That's not my mouth you can see - I've got a pink banana stuck in sidewards


----------



## YayMii (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm here early. I'm supposed to get here on February 3, but say anything about it and I'll shoot you.

BTW, I looked it up, and it's the year of the metal rabbit.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 26, 2011)

i like slapping people with trouts


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm - a little dark & gloomy here isn't it ??


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 26, 2011)

The only thing ya need to brighten up yer day...guns. Ya, that's right. Ya shoot, ya have light. It's brilliant I tell ya!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 26, 2011)

Always look both ways when crossing the street


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

Truth or dare is a hell of a game


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 26, 2011)

"Ahoy! Pen0r ahead!"


----------



## YayMii (Jan 26, 2011)

My goggles are too tight.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 27, 2011)

"Breath! Must breath!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

dulce et decorum est pro patria mouri*

*not sure if i got it exactly right though.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 27, 2011)

...





meh.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

I have pointy hair. You jelly?


----------



## Narayan (Jan 27, 2011)

yay i'm a trout!! i'm on GbaTemp!!


----------



## Ringo619 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey there?
How you doin


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 27, 2011)

Now I wonder what's over there ??



Spoiler: Avatar now changed... was originally


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 27, 2011)

EAT MOAR BUNNy


----------



## YayMii (Jan 27, 2011)

Cooking Mama in 20 years


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 27, 2011)

I caught your brother... u mad?


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 28, 2011)

"bow chicka wow wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "


----------



## YayMii (Jan 28, 2011)

My mouth appears out of nowhere!


----------



## .Chris (Jan 28, 2011)

"I shall eat that 'cat-thing'"...


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 28, 2011)

My hair... it is crooked


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2011)

Yup, still naked


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't tell if the dude in your avatar is smiling or yelling.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fish.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2011)

Invisi-boobs in my face from out of nowhere!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm a handsome fish stuck between 2 trouts !!!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

*insert here*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, who the hell took my pants?


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 31, 2011)

"I took of your panty and putted it back on backwards!"


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

papa was a rolling stone


----------



## Multiskin (Feb 1, 2011)

hurry! let's save the world so i can change my diapers!


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 1, 2011)

Dude, do you mind just stepping back a bit? Its kinda creeping me out.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 1, 2011)

cuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddl
ecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecu
ddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddlecuddle


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish I could cuddle with that person over there...*sigh*


----------



## monkat (Feb 1, 2011)

You wish you could cuddle with me.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 1, 2011)

MONKEYAT BUSINESS


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2011)

"My head is a sausage."


----------



## YayMii (Feb 2, 2011)

WHITE TIE WITH BLACK SHIRT
no one will notice...


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 2, 2011)

I like you smoked


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for my uniform to come back from the dry cleaners


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

WANNA SEE MORE GOTO GOOGLE.COM FOR ANIMAL FUCKS


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 2, 2011)

Silent but pervy


----------



## Multiskin (Feb 5, 2011)

and that's why the original gundam is better!


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

Yyyyeeeeess, yesssss...

Staaaaare at the text to the riiiigght....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 5, 2011)

I kinda look like a squirtle.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 5, 2011)

Omg boobs.


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

"lol! *J/K!*"
Clitchy Bitchy

GODDAMMIT JAMSTRUTH I FUCKING HATE YOU


"Uh....why are you laughing? Nothing's funny..."


----------



## Livin in a box (Feb 5, 2011)

"You lookin' at me bro?"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 6, 2011)

When someone said 'Oh go & stick your head into a Pencil sharpener' - I thought he actually MEANT it


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 6, 2011)

hurr hurr i'm a furr


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Heh heh


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 6, 2011)

*Bromance*


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

licking DERP


----------



## .Chris (Feb 7, 2011)

Look at me and my freakin' tighty-whitey's.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 7, 2011)

I am dead.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 7, 2011)

CLONES, IS I!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 7, 2011)

Bringing back the bee hive.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2011)

What the f**k is that signature meant to be


----------



## Law (Feb 7, 2011)

"I'm a really creepy interpretation of a Sonic(?) character"


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

Really creepy


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2011)

"That's not a cod-piece.. that's to hold my weapon.."

{Cameraman replies}... " that's the same thing ... isn't it ??"


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

needle? what needle?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 7, 2011)

Ash is right behind me isn't he?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raika (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a ninja.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 7, 2011)

hehehe i sharted...


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

heheeh i sharted too ;D


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Still cold, still need pants


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

NO YELLOW


----------



## .Chris (Feb 9, 2011)

Ima gonna save the world with meh undies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> What the f**k is that signature meant to be


boobs, and he failed.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2011)

My hair pierces holes in the ozone, even without all the hairspray.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

luuuuurk


----------



## YayMii (Feb 10, 2011)

...is Ash grabbing his crotch?


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2011)

You freaking ate my brother!


----------



## monkat (Feb 10, 2011)

My hair is essentially a dildo!


----------



## .Chris (Feb 10, 2011)

My glasses are made from two dildos!


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 10, 2011)

ph33r t3h h41r


----------



## monkat (Feb 10, 2011)

Actual cosplay is expensive. This helmet was in the bargain bin at Walmart.


----------



## Law (Feb 10, 2011)

if you can't believe in yourself, believe in the banana that believes in you


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

"I am a 6th gen pokemon!"


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2011)

liiiiiiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

"i look like a small shy kid in this avatar, but i'm actually huge and powerful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "


----------



## Paarish (Feb 10, 2011)

see!? i told you i have pink saliva!


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> see!? i told you i have pink saliva!


FINALLY! someone who didn't say lick >.<

"Ladies... I'm what they call perfection."


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldnt have sex with you.. you have pink eye


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 10, 2011)

'sup.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 10, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Goli (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 10, 2011)

SHINE ON


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 10, 2011)

“Hello, ladies, look at your man. Now back to me, now back at your man, now back to me. Sadly he isn’t me, but if he stopped buying pricey costumes and switched to homemade ones, he could look like me.

Look down, back up. Where are you? You are at an expo, with the man your man could cosplay like. What’s that on your head, back at me, I have it, it’s a Gundam Helmet, just the thing you love, now look again, the helmet looks perfect while topless.
Everything is possible when your man makes his own costumes and doesn't buy em. I’m in my briefs.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 11, 2011)

GASTLY USED LICK!

Super effective!
The opponent fainted!
You gained 400 EXP. Points!


----------



## Domination (Feb 11, 2011)

*Trouty trout trout * trout trout trout trout trou..


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Horror !! - that emoticon got no face


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 11, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> “Hello, ladies, look at your man. Now back to me, now back at your man, now back to me. Sadly he isn’t me, but if he stopped buying pricey costumes and switched to homemade ones, he could look like me.
> 
> Look down, back up. Where are you? You are at an expo, with the man your man could cosplay like. What’s that on your head, back at me, I have it, it’s a Gundam Helmet, just the thing you love, now look again, the helmet looks perfect while topless.
> Everything is possible when your man makes his own costumes and doesn't buy em. I’m in my briefs.


Bahahahah best one yet

OT: Cannonfodder? I shoot syringes


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm nekkid.


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 12, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Bahahahah best one yet


i just had to do it xD

OT: "who you callin a furball?"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not cute - I'm really the devil in disguise, can't you see my red eyes & horns ??



Spoiler: AVATAR Changed 2nd March - Was originally....


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Im not a bunny

PS iMasaru +1 internets to you!


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 12, 2011)

"im going to put it in you~"


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 27, 2011)

just keep licking, just keep licking, licking, licking... what do we do? we lick! 
(bump)


----------



## Narayan (Mar 2, 2011)

screen is tasty... can't....stop...need....to stop...no....musn't stop....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 2, 2011)

With these new Shades... I can't see a bloody thing


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Who you calling cute?


----------



## Domination (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a cat eating a fish, something wrong? *gloomy look*


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm the star of the temp!! >


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Your food was just as bad coming up.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 2, 2011)

I HAVE THE SICKEST ☭ TATTOO EVER


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## chyyran (Mar 3, 2011)

Catboy likes communist fish.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

i'm punyman, i'm gonna get your face and put it to mine.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2011)

*character in unnamed MMO with futuristic armor in a semi-sexy pose*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2011)

Dam it - I forgot the other 'Y'


----------



## mucus (Mar 3, 2011)

"While it may be completely apparent, I feel I must inform you that I am  total maniac."


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

I dunno.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

come on! it's fun see?!


----------



## Domination (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, guess which body part of yours is at my eye level when I'm in this position?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

"I'm a star, i'm all like woow, i like to give out light to planets and shine."


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2011)

You know - No matter how hard I try - I just can't get my tongue up high enough to get that funny 'M' in the corner


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

TrolleyDave as a bunny.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm jumping up & down on my cheating husband nuts - & I'm enjoying it


----------



## Narayan (Mar 3, 2011)

"no no don't be alarmed by my presence, please continue"


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 3, 2011)

Mini version of signature.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 3, 2011)

TURDS!

Why would he say "Mini version of signature"
More like OMG THE BORDER IS SHRINKING


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

"why am i so creepy?"


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 3, 2011)

Do not question why my saliva is pink.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 3, 2011)

Whoa - Am I on a trip or what


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 3, 2011)

"I'm a nurse AND a bunny girl, what more could you want?"


----------



## nando (Mar 3, 2011)

mmm.... invisible man, yum!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a right pain in the neck

@iMasaru: you DO know the my avatar has changed ??


----------



## gumgod (Mar 4, 2011)

Silly rabbit Trix are for kids!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 4, 2011)

Demented Christmas.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 4, 2011)

Look !! I've got wings so why are you looking down my front....??


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

You're late for tea, MOTHERFUCKER!
*machine gun fires*


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Police girl, you there?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

POCKY!!!


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

Im still being a trouty trout.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2011)

In this world there are so many filled with so much, that I keep my avatar blank in respect to them!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 7, 2011)

I came.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 7, 2011)

Post-nuclear Pokémon battle.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

smelly fish


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking at you looking at me looking at you looking at.........


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh...this? It's just a sugar dispenser. Want some sugar?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 7, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> This is a right pain in the neck
> 
> @iMasaru: you DO know the my avatar has changed ??


i know, but when i refreshed the page, your old avatar was back. I posted, it changed back and i was too lazy to edit.

OT: "BOOM! Headshot~"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 7, 2011)

Look I've told you I don't wanna play frizbee


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 7, 2011)

Women are pretty naked....


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 7, 2011)

red


----------



## tagzard (Mar 7, 2011)

i am nobody


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 7, 2011)

RAWЯ


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> RAW?



such talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Ghost without the trick , prisoner-


----------



## Arfiol (Mar 8, 2011)

You're not manly enough to have dotted hair.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 8, 2011)

HATERS GONNA HATE 

I am sorry, it was just too perfect :>


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 8, 2011)

- OMG its monkaaaat- 

says your avatar


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Dual?


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 8, 2011)

communist catboy


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Only rebels chill in black and white


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 8, 2011)

There I was, cleaning my teeth - & I get the dam toothpick stuck in my mouth


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2011)

... MAKE ME A RABBIT SAMWICH BIYATCH!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 8, 2011)

Internet drama is always fun to watch~


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 8, 2011)

How can someone poop SO MUCH!?!?!?


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.anime-planet.com/users/iMasaru

EDIT: Double post, please erase!

EDIT: Ffs.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2011)

What was that? I was busy ignoring you


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 8, 2011)

Relatively handsome, embarassed and vulnerable.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

yes... i know i'm a tease ;P


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

I see what you did there


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm touching myself while looking at you, you just can't see it.


----------



## themuddaload (Mar 9, 2011)

"I have purple hair, and I'm down with that"


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 9, 2011)

Put yo hands in the air, raise the roof raise the roof!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

You lied


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

I never knew how great i looked..


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 9, 2011)

Arrgghhhh - I got my p***k caught in my Zipper


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Who you calling cute and fluffy?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 9, 2011)

These ears are real i tell you >.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 10, 2011)

*peeking from behind an invisible wall*


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 10, 2011)

WUT I BE FISH


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 10, 2011)

"you think your getting a good work out pumping weights? I'm using more muscle energy smiling for this long!"


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 10, 2011)

What I said was true.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 10, 2011)

Why is pink gay? Not that I'm straight..


----------



## Domination (Mar 10, 2011)

"Dude, anorexia isn't bad! At all."


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello.
















*
GET ON MY HORSE*


----------



## Wolvenreign (Mar 11, 2011)

I am, by far, the goofiest looking character in Ghost Trick.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Wat r u lookin' at


----------



## Sop (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a fat sausage.. (that almost sounds kind of wrong)


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 11, 2011)

plush naruto-like being


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry wrong post


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2011)

You just DON'T want to know what's happening 'down below' to get me to give this expression


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

What? WHAT DO YOU MEAN I AM CANNONFODDER?!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 11, 2011)

JIZZED...IN...MY...PANTS...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

i really like looking at sausagehead porn


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

i feel watched.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

, still


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 11, 2011)

i'm the most dumbest looking pokemon around.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 11, 2011)

Ima reject circus clown!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh noes!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2011)

Mama sex change


----------



## monkat (Mar 12, 2011)

Trout hates it when someone ruins the game!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 12, 2011)

Look to me.
Now look away.
Look again.
I'M VANISHED.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

I am fat and my exercises consist of blinking my eyes...
And blinking my eyes.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha!! I grabbed your one-&-only Pokeball - what'll you do now ??


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2011)

dont fuck with a rabbit


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 17, 2011)

dam, i'm cornered!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 17, 2011)

talk to the hand bitch


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi there!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Pikachu, I choose you!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 17, 2011)

You chose Me !


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

What do you mean i am insane?! I am perfectly sane! This is just a toy!
SEE, CHECK THIS OUT! *fires*


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm the best pokemon trainer in the world, you could even call me pokemon master.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 18, 2011)

See !!! I've proved it... I'm the invisible man


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

NO! i won't be the easter bunny!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

IMA LICK YOU!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

You know you wanna give me a nice snuggle!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 18, 2011)

Over the filesize limit if I lied.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

Wanna see my nipples?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Fear my cuteness!


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

LICKY! LICKY!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

(*sigh* i sure did miss those same ol licky comments )

OT: Fall in love with my smile~


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Mar 18, 2011)

I licky you long time!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 28, 2011)

'Red is the New Black'


----------



## Paarish (Mar 28, 2011)

Get out my fucking house before I blast you away


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone got any sticky tape to stop my glasses from slipping ??


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a crazy bunny that will kill everybody on sight. Even though I'm intelligent enough to hold a gun, I can't spell "cannon fodder" right


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 28, 2011)

Dam it!  - I swung my sword & accidentally cut my cloak in half



Spoiler: Avatar changed 1/4/11 - was originally...


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 15, 2011)

"You laughed at my pink hat? YOU'RE GOING DOWN!!"


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 15, 2011)

u say sumin i was staring out to space


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm burning cuz it's hot here.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

ZZZzzz...

[don't wake him up unless you want a key up your you-know-where]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't read this - for all I know it's saying 'Up Yours!!'


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 15, 2011)

im a bunny fear me


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

...

EDIT: Dammit, ninja'd


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Something I can't read


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jack? Oh, you mean this thing in my mouth?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 15, 2011)

death god.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

Trying to ignore unkempt hair... Keep deadpan stare straight ahead... Anyone know if this GIF will ever stop?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Sure is windy out here. Makes me wish I got a hair cut


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

Recommended dietary allowance = insulation, copper wires and tied-up humans.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 15, 2011)

Shinigami.
No explanation needed.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone seen that panda that took my other pair of glasses? It looks just like the one I'm wearing now.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 15, 2011)

"Philippines person wants to be Asian."


----------



## Raika (Apr 15, 2011)

Fear the random pose that I'm making to look like a martial artist!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not looking at you. I just want you to look into my big blue eyes...


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

shinigami


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2011)

What are you looking at? Is there something on my face? What do you mean something is wrong with my head???


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 15, 2011)

damn i jus been ninja'd


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 15, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> my head looks like a sausage dont eat it


ninja luv

"i am SuperNinjaFlamingSkullThing and i come in peace"


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*looks at sausage*

nom nom nom


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

i stand on a rock and am small fear me


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm coming for you bitch!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

What are you looking at?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not sleeping - I'm just resting my eyes


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 16, 2011)

Carrot-nunchuks (sp) are surprisingly painful! HYWAH!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not sleeping - I'm just resting my eyes


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 16, 2011)

I am link and I am stern looking, don't cross me! >:|
(someone else rate mine because he feels hard done by)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's right, walk into the trap.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

I must find the philosefers stone to return my arm and leg and my brothers body!
Thats why I'm so high!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

BROFIST.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a head.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

GRRRRRRRR


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmmm~ little boy wants a sausage?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 16, 2011)

Now shall I shut that window or not ???


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 16, 2011)

im small so what?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Skull in black flames.
Somehow reminds me a retarded anime.


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

BROFIST.
u no liek brofist?
check mi other arm.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

Come here boy...
We have free sausages iPads...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

FALCOOON PUN....Bitch please MEGA BUSTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

y u no close window?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 16, 2011)

"Free stares.
Young boy's only

~saus"


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm as blue as can be dabadai~


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2011)

You look feeble running away like that....sigh


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

Still not closing the window?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

I like Apple.


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 16, 2011)

I like my happy  place.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

High five!


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 17, 2011)

This is chewy! *nibble nibble*


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 17, 2011)

i make deese glasses awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2011)

I am dead.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 17, 2011)

im a jumbo coala


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm the only shinigami in town. Wait, there's another one? [/mindblown]


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2011)

"Shinigami"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 18, 2011)

You might be grinning now - but I've got something I'm about to put in to the back of your pants


----------



## Ikki (Apr 18, 2011)

"Get off my lawn you damn brats!"


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, look at me. I'm struttin' mah stuff. I'm just cooooolin' down here, /b/ro


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

GANGBANG THE TIGER!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

ima kitteh blowin out mah candles


----------



## nando (Apr 19, 2011)

i burned off all my calories


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 19, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i burned off all my calories


im missing the details


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Skull


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

We Pimped Your Suit!
Now it has an diamond the size of an tennis ball on the head and some ultra spicy glasses. We also polished it.. You know it will attract woman; they like big  (diamonds) and shiny stuff!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 19, 2011)

Look - I do like the cake but I'm NOT the 'Nyan Cat'


----------



## T-Pie (Apr 19, 2011)

i was neglected at birth, so now i gone all evil with my nunchuckz


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 19, 2011)

Ash is confused!
It hurt itself under confusion!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2011)

Yo dawg, we pimped yo' suit


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 19, 2011)

$40 for 2 hour stand, $100 for the whole night.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2011)

Who the fuck are you?!


----------



## owls (Apr 20, 2011)

Are we twins?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 20, 2011)

ITS FRIDAY, FRIDAY, GETTIN' DOWN ON FRIDAY


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 20, 2011)

This right here is an armcannon, the strongest mobile plasma weapon this side of the Milky Way. Now, I've forgotten if I've set this thing to stun or kill, so I guess the question is: Do you feel lucky, punk? Well, do ya?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2011)

Peace, DarkShinigami, Peace


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 20, 2011)

Let me massage you baby!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bunny boy is finally getting his day.
(easter)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 22, 2011)

Look at my 'stache! It runs right through my nose!


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 26, 2011)

look at my babehface!
its good enough to revive an old thread!


----------



## nando (Apr 26, 2011)

my other diapers are boxer briefs.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 26, 2011)

I Ninja'd someone, so I suicide.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 27, 2011)

Look I've told you - I'm to young to know what a 'security blanket' is !!


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 27, 2011)

Im a transvestite bunny.. dont judge me


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 27, 2011)

I secretly wear pads (under the briefs) to avoid public humiliation.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm too distracted by that thing in the distance to look at this discolored flower


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 28, 2011)

Eat me raw. Cook and I'll kill you.


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 30, 2011)

Are You My Mommy?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm saying for the last time "I'm not 2 years old!! but 4!!"


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2011)

boo-boo waga lala?


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2011)

EAT MY ULTIMATE ATTACK:
GIGA DRILL BLASTER!!!!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not a 'Furry'  - can't you see I'm made out of metal !!!

EDIT: Avatar changed was originally


----------



## Sumea (Apr 30, 2011)

[OT]Every person I come accross associates INU design with furries it seems D: Should change avatrs though inu is still one coolest looking things out of beatmania series[/OT]

"I in other hand AM furry, the furry little bunny that will fudge your shite if you ain't shuttin' yer yapper!"


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 30, 2011)

Now remember, X marks the spot... You got that? Ok, aim calmly and shoot.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 1, 2011)

Death God... 死神


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2011)

"Only I great chibi Ninja can save this world from naruto..."


----------



## Hydreigon (May 1, 2011)

Whaddya think about my glasses? I make them look awesome!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 1, 2011)

I'm just a dark flying shadow... NO I am NOT a BAT !!!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2011)

I am bunny
And I kick your ass!
Ninja'd :slashingpenis:

On-topic: i am emo bunny, i go cut myself.



Spoiler



It disappoints me that an army bad-ass bunny became a useless emo bunny :emo:


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 1, 2011)

You know what they say about people with big feet ??....

...... Big HANDS



Spoiler: @ Alanjohn:



There's a reason for changing the Avatar... but no real reason for choosing 'Emo' (didn't even know it was called 'Emo') - just that's it's a rabbit with a weapon that I found


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 1, 2011)

Emo bunny


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 1, 2011)

Gif bax ma Yoshi u [censored]h!


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2011)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Masterpaul (May 1, 2011)

Deeper...Deeper!!! Make me pur! Make me scream Baby! Make me Meow! Oh ye Baby!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2011)

I am 2 years old


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 1, 2011)

Hey look everyone - I'm the invisible Avatar !!!!
EDIT: WTF no avatar when I posted - now there is

Oh Go on - Give us a grin


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2011)

YOU'RE NEXT


----------



## Dter ic (May 1, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> YOU'RE NEXT



IT'S A ME AND MY BUDDY


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 2, 2011)

He-he-he, I ain't gonna evolve...EVER!


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2011)

What'cha lookin' at?!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 2, 2011)

'ohh - How I love it when you grab me THERE !!' said the one in the background


----------



## nando (May 2, 2011)

"let's see... collar, check! bow, check! pants, damn it!"


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2011)

I am unfinished and I like it that way


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2011)

Ohhhh...the volume on the TV is so loud it is giving me a headache; causing me to thusly fall on the sofa whilst clutching my bollocks /yay


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2011)

"I think my head got stuck to your spine."


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2011)

BOOM


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2011)

That sex was amazing!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2011)

Mr. Catman I luv yu!


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (May 10, 2011)

I'm Megaman! And no one cares about me anymore, but I still think I'm relevant....


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)

om nom nom nom


----------



## AlanJohn (May 10, 2011)

pedobear approves


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

I like that pedobear approves...




			
				Sausage Head said:
			
		

> om nom nom nom



That is exactly what I was thinking earlier.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 10, 2011)

That pedobear done WHAT!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)

i gon' kill pedobear


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 10, 2011)

I smile in approval of pedobear's demise.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 10, 2011)

I'd describe myself in the same way as Charles Manson and p1ngpong.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 10, 2011)

I taste pennies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2011)

I'm getting prettier by the day.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 10, 2011)

I'm not a crook's head.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 10, 2011)

I'm crazeeee


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 10, 2011)

Goo GAGAGA Goo
Translation: Mommy, what is that ..._thing_?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 11, 2011)

PRINGLES


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 11, 2011)

Hey look! I'm Gaara! I sang in a Naruto FanFlash! _What is love? Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me... no more_
I am just SOO popular!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 11, 2011)

moostache


----------



## AlanJohn (May 11, 2011)

caveman dat
caveman dat


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2011)

Yay! I'm MegaMan!


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 11, 2011)

My hair is curly, but I'm still sexy as fuck.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 11, 2011)

[youtube]gjV6ouHb4_U[/youtube]


----------



## Raika (May 11, 2011)

oh my god it's a meteor


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 11, 2011)

i'm an anonymous operative manga using ninjutsu


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 12, 2011)

Standing in front of this window, in this perfect lighting makes me look like a badass.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2011)

I'm a Pony and I Just LOVE licking this giant invisible {insert your choice here}


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

I'm small, but terrible.


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 13, 2011)

I'm Sora... or am I?


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2011)

Man this air taste so good


----------



## MaxNuker (May 13, 2011)

"This is what a catboy looks like, and im really telling the truth!"

xD


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2011)

Now where did you want me to stick this aerial ???


----------



## Dter ic (May 13, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Now where did you want me to stick this aerial ???



I'M A BIG BUNNY, my mommy says so.... Oh wait, whats that behind me......

IT'S F*CKING HUGE.


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2011)

Snivy, the best pokemon ever!


----------



## nando (May 13, 2011)

maybe i should spend my money better.


----------



## rastsan (May 14, 2011)

Nice white space to advertise in...


----------



## haddad (May 14, 2011)

gotta slash them all!!!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2011)

"whatchu said?"


----------



## Recorderdude (May 14, 2011)

"Savin' Zelda...time to get serious."


----------



## .Darky (May 14, 2011)

hurr durr.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2011)

My eye is bleeding.


----------



## DJPlace (May 14, 2011)

i'm serious dead fucking serious look on his face.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 14, 2011)

I totally wasted rite now, oh chicken? YUMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2011)

O RLY?


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 14, 2011)

Old version of Link means business.


----------



## Dter ic (May 14, 2011)

i may not be a dog, but i still stick my tongue in the air.


----------



## Zorua (May 14, 2011)

I suck at life but I try to act all cool.


----------



## DJPlace (May 14, 2011)

i'm so bad ass.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 14, 2011)

HUEAH


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 14, 2011)

Who's Lord Sausage now?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 14, 2011)

MUSTACHESE


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (May 14, 2011)

I didn't know AlanJohn was Megaman's real name


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 14, 2011)

Pringles...


----------



## Sausage Head (May 14, 2011)

i am a wise old man


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2011)

I am not a crook's head!


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2011)

Yo. You looking at me. Go away.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 22, 2011)

So smug.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

I have a 3DS


----------



## Sausage Head (May 22, 2011)

meuah


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2011)

My head is a... WHOA, its a sausage p_O;!?


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2011)

Sausages Suck


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

Warm soft and hasn't changed in forever


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 23, 2011)

Love me, or I'll kill you.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 23, 2011)

Why can't I catch my own tail? ):


----------



## BrightNeko (May 23, 2011)

I'm so tri-polar.


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

Do I look old when I wear my glasses?


----------



## BrightNeko (May 23, 2011)

my face is an upside down star.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 23, 2011)

I am Error.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 23, 2011)

I am virus from hundreds of years ago here to f*ck up your sh*t =o


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

Just STFU and stop looking at me!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 23, 2011)

Who wants to fight??


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2011)

I strike an impressive pose to fight - then get zapped by a secret US government Laser satellite


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2011)

More cherry cake, dear?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 23, 2011)

Dammit - I gotta get a bigger knife than CannonFoddr


----------



## LunaWofl (May 23, 2011)

Why cant I get this knife off the ground?


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2011)

This is what your avatar is saying:


----------



## wasim (May 23, 2011)

OMG he iz gonna kill me !


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

I'm a ninja and I'm gonna ninja someone.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

I don't need a helmet.


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

I'm gonna catch you, Tweety!


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)

I'm never shown as much as the other 2


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2011)

O hai dere. You wondering what I have under this? Let's see..


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

"Dude, I'm really drunk. Wanna go upstairs?"

"Um... you have tuna-breath."


----------



## BrightNeko (May 24, 2011)

Do I have a cutey mark yet?


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

So you DO watch the show!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I still play my Wii.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 24, 2011)

Why wouldn't I? Did you really think I didn't?

I got a cutey mark of myself with that cutey mark. So its a cutey mark with in a cutey mark, with in a cutey *infinite looooooop*


----------



## ChaosZero816 (May 24, 2011)

I'm looking into your soul.


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2011)

I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2011)

hey... you smell real nice


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

This is what the nose of a badass looks like.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

must
kill
tail


----------



## Paarish (May 24, 2011)

I just blinked... I just did it again... and again... I'm like a blink machine


----------



## ShakeBunny (May 24, 2011)

Again, if you didn't hear me the first time... this nose belongs to a badass.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 24, 2011)

woof


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 24, 2011)

Me is fat sausage head, that be true.


Oh I so wanted to do this.


----------



## Hydreigon (May 24, 2011)

Wait...WTF is that???


----------



## BrightNeko (May 25, 2011)

have cake, eating it to, but no one can hold the plate.


----------



## Shockwind (May 25, 2011)

I'm head's like a balloon.


----------



## nando (May 25, 2011)

nando is the best user ever!


----------



## Sausage Head (May 25, 2011)

*robot voice* ouh. that hurt. i think i am dying.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2011)

I'm a sausage.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2011)

Huh ! - What !! - I've got a bear behind..... Where is it ??

Oh - a 'BARE behind'


EDIT: AVATAR Changed - Was originally


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

"put the knife down Hoppy... "

"you're next"

no... god no!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2011)

ARGGHH - I didn't refresh my browser cache - CannonFoddr changed his avatar again


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll give you to the count of ten.

1

2

10!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Headache!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

What are you looking at?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 1, 2011)

Eeee I'm on fire.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

The ferret here tells me to burn things.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm thinking so hard there's smoke coming out of my nose!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm such an awesome bowman!!!! Imma kill you all!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 1, 2011)

What should I do?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

YOUR FIRED!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am shemale!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

bitch get the fuck over here nao!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheria, im so frikken sorry i gave you 6 fingers in the wii opening.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Look at my sexy mustache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Cheria, im so frikken sorry i gave you 6 fingers in the wii opening.


F*** off six fingers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Tanveer I'm so sexy and badass.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Do not want! Do not want!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

1 Star dragonball stuck in my chest!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 1, 2011)

Slouching makes me cool.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2011)

Quite.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am a creep!


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2011)

I am a douche.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Creepier than before!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Come one step closer... I dare you...


----------



## peire (Jun 1, 2011)

"i dropped my ice cream aaaarrrrggg"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

you bastards! WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY ARM!?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK DID I GO  BLOND!!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Did you just make fun of my hair?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww sorry man I didnt know she was your wife


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

~It's friday, friday, gotta get down on friiidayyy~ "NOOO! TURN IT OFF! TURN IT OFF!!!"


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 1, 2011)

What the f**k is that up there


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

He says you should run. I say you should just stand there and accept it. It's better than prolonging your fate.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

I cant take  it anymore!


----------



## peire (Jun 1, 2011)

hey how you doin


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

I've killed once. I will kill again.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

I may have a messed up arm. But it doesn't mean i won't destroy you!
EDIT: DAMN U TIGRIS!

Maybe if we don't move... he won't know we're here


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

WHY YOU GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

are you serious? they ate all of my sandwich?


----------



## peire (Jun 1, 2011)

help my hands are glued to my hair


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm watching you... don't take another step.

@30084pm- c:


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Please no, thats so embarrasing!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2011)

I dare you to look at where my hand is. Now.


----------



## peire (Jun 1, 2011)

its a bird its a plain, O wate its a piece of paper blowing in the wind


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

Get the fuck back now!


----------



## peire (Jun 1, 2011)

TWIST AND SHOUT twist and shout


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be watching you...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

CRASH LANDING!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 1, 2011)

My balls are real itchy...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

I NEED TO PEE!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 1, 2011)

Meet me in my bed in five minutes


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

INCOMING!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have NO Pants!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

Fight me!


----------



## peire (Jun 2, 2011)

im confused ????


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

My right arm's a black spaghetti.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Screw you, im not pecking nobody.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

how long is my beard?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm Sylvester the Red Nose Cat.


----------



## peire (Jun 2, 2011)

i smell cat food mmmmm

edit to slow


who you looking at


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

These letters... THEY'RE MAKING ME THIRSTY!!!


----------



## peire (Jun 2, 2011)

have i got pen around my eye?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm the Prototype man.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2011)

Arrrghh !!! - some1 just grabbed me by the ........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

No light exists outside of my circle


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

alright... I'm gonna ask you once. Did you or did you not draw these ON MY FACE!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

FUCK NO, I HATE BATHS!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

hi there!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

You just keep pissing me off...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

WHY DOES MY AI SUCK SO MUCH?!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm such a douche cos I keep ripping on pascal and cheria's sixth finger (which she does not have)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i'm not listening!!! lalalalala!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

I have no ava... lalalala


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Why is my sister always so frikken angry at me?!



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> I'm such a douche cos I keep ripping on pascal and cheria's sixth finger (which she does not have)


Hey, pascal is awesome... when a human player uses her. And yeah, she doesn't, but a certain frame makes it look like she does.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Why is my sister always so frikken angry at me?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I'm even more of a douche cos I'm ripping on Fourier.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Now I'm even more of a douche cos I'm ripping on Fourier.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Now I'm even more of a douche cos I'm ripping on Fourier.



what did i do?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

AHHH! WHY YOU!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

sorry, but I really need to take a shit


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey why are you looking at my ________________


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

my red nose is really big.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

still no ava lalalala...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

MY ENGLISH VOICE ACTOR BETTER DO ME JUSTICE!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

my voice actor does me justice


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

THIS HEADLICE IS ITCHY!!! ... ... ... IM STILL NOT GONNA BATHE, NOT EVEN IF YOU BEAT ME IN A SKIT!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Stop ruining Tales of Graces for me!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

monsieur, what business do you have with me?
ahhh no i'm ninjaed!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> monsieur, what business do you have with me?
> ahhh no i'm ninjaed!!


I wasn't playing in that post so yours count

and bwaaaaah! still no ava


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

CANT GET MENTAL IMAGE OUT OF HEAD... MALIK... SPEEDO!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

what's the image you're thinking?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

*blank*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

c'mon, i'm awesome aren't i?

P.S. sorry if i don't have an ava. tee hee.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

STILL no ava... lalalalala...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

My awesomeness renders my avitar moot

Edit: ninja'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im not gonna dress as malik anymore!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

got a problem?


----------



## peire (Jun 2, 2011)

still got no avatar


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

my name's piere!

P.S. there i put my old ava back. so that i can play fair.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

check out my awesome specs


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i can't take this anymore!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Anime gloves, now with more useless shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

my my....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

nooo don't stop publishing my favorite manga.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

what the fuck happened to my gloves?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

get out of my head!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 2, 2011)

Talk to the hand !!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

better start running.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

check out my utility glove


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

u jelly?


----------



## OmerMe (Jun 2, 2011)

DONT TOUCH ME DOWN THEREEEEEEE


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

That's the last fucking time I get makeup tips from the Joker


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

WTF happened to my hair?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

muhahahahahaaha! burn everything!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

wawawawawa!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

I can shoot beyblade and YU!GI!OH both with my hands.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

fuck... a spider...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

what the... that's huge.
what do i do! what do i do!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

HaHaHaHaa! Jack My Swag!
[youtube]3WWloVLRt24[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Does this glove make my hand look big?
Edit: ninja'd
Your not going to [censored] me... are you?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

One would require the utmost gentlemanly manners to meet with me.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

oh shi* i 'm not sure if i can take that.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 2, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that a nose or a tumor?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 2, 2011)

Hundreds of young people squeezed together in a dark place. That's the way haha, haha...


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 2, 2011)

My nose's big.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN IM NOT HOT?!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

is my disguise okay?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Its time to duel!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, im badass


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sup baby?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

im so sexy and badass


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

I LEFT SUPER GLUE ON MY HANDS!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yo, who you  looking at?


----------



## OmerMe (Jun 2, 2011)

Watcha lookin' at, punk?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

hey! what're you looking at?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

NO I AM NOT READY YET!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

Time to have some fun. My way.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, but be gentle!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

is this pose good?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Ultra-Super-Awesome-Glove, ACTIVATE!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

no i can't do this!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

I have five fingers, but if you don't look closely i only have 4


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

What the heck is that on my wall..? Is it... *sniff-sniff*... peanut butter!?!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Why is she not looking at me!!!?!?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

oh come on, why not give me a discount?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

why is my hair on fire?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

HELL NO NARAYAN-SAN!
I DON'T LOVE YOU!---
WAIT, WAIT NO!
I DO LOVE YOU, WAIT NO!
OMG!!!
I'M PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

GET READY! EXECUTE!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

how about saturday?
oh yeah! rockman is in da house!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

"I made my glove black all by myself in paint.net!"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

Get ready motherf***** Imma bout to cap a plasma bullet in yo ass


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

AM I LOOKING GOOD? Where the fuck is the mirror?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

This is my sex face.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I AM ELEMENTAL HERO AQUAMAN!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

I am Heeeeeeeeero!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

FALCO PUNCH!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

So... do we have a deal?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

LICE! HELPPPPPP!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm touching my Sausage Head, guys! Look here!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

Naruta-sama, my clock is going into your pussy....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

AlanJohn used to be high. Now he's blue.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

oh shi-


----------



## nando (Jun 2, 2011)

"don't touch me there dad"


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

aah shit, can someone get this out of my head? It fucking hurts...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

YOU FUCKING ATE MY ICE CREAM!?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

I know you want me...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont wanna go


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

You want me to do what to you?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

NO NO NO, just NO!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

"I wanna fuuuck you..."


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

CAN I HAZ LAZARBEAM


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Why dont you make the first move?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

were you just checking out my junk?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

STOP MAKING NOISE!


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 2, 2011)

Am I look so cool in your eyes?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

"Rhythm Heaven" Tap into the Rhythm


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

You are still there? COME ON!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

I think we should buy some condoms before you f*** me

DAMN YOU TANVEER!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

DAMN ALL THE TIMES I GET NINJA'D *BAWWWRRRR*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

That's the last time I accept a drink from Berlusconi


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not Pepsi! I wanted Coke!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

I know you want me...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

*listening to Rebecca Black*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

We have to be quiet!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> *listening to Rebecca Black*








I'm so moody


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

SHIT IN MY PANTS!?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

*looking at Patrice Wilson*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

*It's Friday, Friday gotta get down on Friday*

oh shit its that fucking dumb song

(You started it Tigris)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

god that's awful

argghh ninjaed again


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

LET IT RIP!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> *It's Friday, Friday gotta get down on Friday*
> 
> oh shit its that fucking dumb song
> 
> (You started it Tigris)










Are you...wearing my jeans?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

holy shit!


are my eyes green!?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2011)

~nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan ~ MAKE IT STOP MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

*oh baby.... baby..."
aw fuck first rebecca black and now justin bieber. What fucking radio station is this!?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

break;


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

fiery hair->check
kamina glasses, stylized to my liking-> check
awesome utility glove->check

now bring on the ladies


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I cant stop scratching!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

did you just say rebecca black?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

stop that music! stop it!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

You ready?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

is that a picture of my wife... naked!?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

think think think


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I AM ON FIRE!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

am i cool or what?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

This *puts shades on* is the end...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I lost my 3DS!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

come on, you like me dontcha?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

how the heck do I keep these on my face? I better just hold them up


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i really don't know!

*Posts merged*

i really don't know!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I should go for it!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

don't you dare


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

These glasses hide my eyes. Because if you saw them, you would die.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i still am confused!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Where is Agumon!?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

Sexy? I am the definition of sexy.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 2, 2011)

I CAN FLY!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

here i come!!

ahh nijaed again!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think thats the way.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)

What the hell are you looking at?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

i'm coming down


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think I should get a new look.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

you looking at me?

tanveer, don't you think we spammed too much already?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is EOF lol.

I am just killing time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

haha, well EoF is mostly where i post. you can check my profile.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I just started today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 2, 2011)

haha, EoF is fun.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

What's your problem narayan? why do you feel the need to defect people from playing the game?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 3, 2011)

Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up! Shut up!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

HYPERBEAM!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

i don't believe you.

@30084pm i'm a rule breaker.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Is my hair on fire?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

do i have something on my face? 

and welcome back


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out my glove

And thanks


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

my my, i'm handsome aren't i?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Dude. My hand is like... so totally big right now... whoa...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 3, 2011)

what's so funny????


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Also I can turn into SSJ!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 3, 2011)

whatchu talking bout bitch?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

what was it again?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wheres my sexy Winry?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

Secretly, I am a girl.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Hair grow no-jutsu


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2011)

pretty mustache action go.


----------



## Midna (Jun 3, 2011)

I have red glasses. FEAR ME.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

I have awesome glasses. FEAR ME.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Do I look good with spectacles?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Im on FIRE!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a girl, with a short mustache.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

I know you stole my cookies


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

is my hair messy?

sorry typo


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Im too awesome to have a visible avatar.

Edit: sorry, forget to edit


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

no, i'm a male. really i am.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm an invisible avatar.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2011)

Kentucky fried chicken.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2011)

Dam -I've let my (yellow) Hair grow too long again


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

if you dare tell anyone, i'll kill you.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2011)

the void of life in a single avatar


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Behind me is a big void of nothingness.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

please don't stare at me.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2011)

spaaaaaaaaaaaaaace for rent.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Who turned the bloom effect to 11?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

First jade now me. Must be some messed up virus that is spreading


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

shake my head, shake my head.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont exist


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

No Ava...

Damn u indignation!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

SHIMATA!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

(can't remember what that means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

What? Do I have something in my moustache?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Am i Caramelldansen right?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

ahhhhh

P.S. please change ava. i'm running out of ideas...





dammit ninjaed also ran out of ideas.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

I am out of ideas


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Whose idea was to draw this on my face? 

@Narayan I'll change later. I'm on my iPod atm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Ack, what do you mean im not a cat? Hubert thinks im a cat!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2011)

its just lip hair.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the color green


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2011)

blond albino team go (what is she from  )


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> blond albino team go (what is she from  )


Tales of Xillia


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2011)

But PSn is down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j/k


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out my awesome glasses


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Im left handed, but im too busy pouting and being annoyed at you.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

I can control the spirits. Can you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Stan, i totally dont have a man crush on you... also your son is pure fail.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

GLUE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

You there, behind the screen...  quit looking at me.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

i get the feeling i have something on my face


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

*blank*


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

*blink* *blink* blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

*the result when two falcon punches collide*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Does this earring bring out my feminine side?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am proud of my mustache!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't washed this shirt in years


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I like you!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's sooo long I don't even have to reach down to touch it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Where is my carrot


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

you're pretty ugly...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

you're a worthless piece of trash designated to be locked up and forgotten.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

nothing but blank


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Marian!!!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am prettier than you!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

I summon you! LONG BLOND HAIR!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

SHIT! Wheres my Cybersword?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so pissed off; 30084pm ninja'd me


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

you have a problem?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course you cant see me, im a ninja


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheese!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 3, 2011)

You smell like cheese


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

Gnarf Garf Bitch


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

umm... that's a penis...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh shit!


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

is this my best side?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm gonna f***ing you!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

My earings are cool, nah?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

what did you just say about my mum?

(It's getting hard to think of stuff for yours, Tanveer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I didnt know he was coming..!

(lol, bro, there is no limit when it comes to imagination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, keep thinkingl!)


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm taking a crap!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Your hair is impressive but the check mine out!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Bring it on!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

I am it Blazeken!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Elemental Hero Bubbleman! GAH!


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

is my arm longer than my leg

edit to slow lol

eyes down look in


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 3, 2011)

Do I look good with my black hoodie on?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

RAAAAHH, natch.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 3, 2011)

Is that a girl?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont need an opponent, I am too good!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm Heero


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

i dont read the rules to the game


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn! I wish I was as cool as Altair with hoodies!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

it's still not coming out.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

*blankity blank*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

"Om Nom Nom Nom" says 30084pm's animated gif-atar


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

What are you doing back there?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey! I saw that!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Get real, you cant do shit!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't annoy me


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

i talk like a fish

*bob,bob,bob*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

i see what you did there!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

No, you can't have my autograph.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

That's right! I'm a fucking Lucario


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

anybody seen my other eye?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

"PEIRE"


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

My body is ready.


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

i cant take my eyes of the above avatar

edit to slow

look at my new shoes


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

*readying falcon punch*


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Blah blah blah blah, *blink*.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

No, mwister. I didwn't eat your cookwies


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

Chibi Power!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Did.. did I just get ninja'd?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

"Friday. We gonna get down on Friday," says 30084pm's av


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> "Friday. We gonna get down on Friday," says 30084pm's av









 Forever the Bieber/Black hater. I hate their music but I don't go on about

Fuck, now Miley Cyrus is playing... I think I should get up and change the song but I'm too lazy


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 3, 2011)

do
aa aa aa aa aa aa.
pause(1000);
aa aa aa aa aa aa.
loop


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, that was good?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jun 3, 2011)

I see you watching me be a badass.

...just keep watching.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

herp-derp-derp


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, I'm an anime guy. *blink*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

No, I am not from hentai!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

aah! can't think of anything!!!!
errmm...

I'm so hot! Check out my sexually tense face!


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 3, 2011)

*nagging, nagging*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you kidding me? Shes a virgin?

(bro you need to use your "IMAGINATION".)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

dude, are you watching SpongeBob?

(see what I did there Tanveer?)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I see, but how come she didnt use condom?

(yep)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

Your imagination skills do not impress me


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I was like NAAAH.


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

i need a sit down sigh


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

you bastards!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

you bastards!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I think he will come back.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at my horse, my horse is amazing!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

did you just double post?

EDIT: damn! CATBOY!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am slow, right?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 3, 2011)

is that a banana in your pocket?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not in your pocket? Must be in your pants!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

No I did not pee my pants, stop trying to look... ... okay maybe just a little...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer, I wanna ride your pony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Sure, depends on what you mean by "pony"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer, do you own a Pony?
Me: Sadly not, but hop on my shoulders/back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess i gotta carry you around o.o

I dont own a horse, if thats what you thought lol.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Hah, what do you think your going to do with that lobotomy kit.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Where are you going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Me: good night


----------



## nando (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks to nintendo, now i got 6 inches!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

The valve logo is superior to me.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 4, 2011)

I stare into your soul.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

you guys piss me off, i'm gonna flatten you


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

i think i need a new avatar


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not coming to america.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

More "Tales of" games need to be localized.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 4, 2011)

agreed for all regions >>


Glue can solve any problem.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

My eyes take up approximately  25% of the area my glasses cover.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 4, 2011)

For great justice


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 4, 2011)

I will eat your soul!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 4, 2011)

jack out zero.exe


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

I think I'll smile as I watch everything burn.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

Hm?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

"Blaziken! Use flamethrower!"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Relina?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

Will you stop looking at me?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 4, 2011)

moosh


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

Look, I'm a sausage head that blinks.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 4, 2011)

Let me guess, everything behind me is on fire.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi there, no need to worry my boobs are real!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

Ohai thar, have we met before?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

*PPar-EEEEN-Krrrhhh* (whatever that Pokémon noise is)


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

Yaoi


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 4, 2011)

ninja!


"meh"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

*Bleenk* *Bleenk*


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 4, 2011)

What are you doing?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

IMMAH FIRIN' MAH *BAWWWWWWWR
lol, i think i ninja'd chaoszero8816
edit 2: yup, ninja'd him


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 4, 2011)

Where are my clothes?
Edit: yes you did! yehey!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

*Middle Finger*
Fuck You! 
*Swishes hair and Teleportss away*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

But.. but.. I want to.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2011)

I know you want me ....


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 4, 2011)

i dont want him?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ahhh chilli sauce!


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 4, 2011)

That guy eats chili and hotdogs?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

~She’s got her lipstick on
Here I come, da da dum
She’s got her lipstick on
Hit and run, then I’m gone
I'll Check my collar, collar, hey, hey, ey
I'll Check my collar, collar, hey, hey, ey~


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 4, 2011)

What?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> ~She’s got her lipstick on
> Here I come, da da dum
> She’s got her lipstick on
> Hit and run, then I’m gone
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

umm... shit


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so hor-ny *blink* *blink* *blink*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Please... be gentle


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am new


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

what? you want a piece of me?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I C U


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

*scared, shy voice*
uhhmm... please be gentle..


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

I see you. How about we play a game?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

oh shit im about to be eaten aren't i?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

uhh... nooo.... please.... i...i... don't... pull...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Hee hee hee hee


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

my my.. it seems we are in quite a sticky wicket


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Why do i look so girly?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

why do i look so manly?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Its too hot in here.



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> why do i look so manly?


touche


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you should go sleep now Tanver, past 1AM there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
me: okay, good night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

really?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

your not dead.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

now we may take over the world!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you think my avatar matches my username?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

you sir is what i need.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 5, 2011)

"Oh sonknuck23, you're ever so dreamy. . ."


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

fuck off.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG YES!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

The only lucario that supports russia


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

what?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm so happy right now


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

With this, no one will know who I am


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

watch me how it's done


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know why I'm blushing!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a big floating king jellyfish thing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Come with me if you want a taste of the rainbow


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

EDIT: who are you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Im an evil enchantress and i do evil dances, if you look deep into my eyes, i'll put in trances, then what will i do? i'll mix up an evil brew, and swallow you up, in a big tasty stew so WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

Target identified. Engaging.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this the Eye of the hurricane?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 5, 2011)

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

This radiation field keeps destroying my hair.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Do I look cute?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

RAWWWWWWR


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

They told me that if I wore these I would become smarter


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

No! Stop it!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I WILL DESTROY YOU!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

damn ninjaed.

it hurts.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Kawaii


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah!~ No! Don't do it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Im gonna zap you to hell


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

jiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

_sundaburedo_

Dammit, ninja'd


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

MY GOD! I'm also ninja'd. >_


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

i'm awesome(me, ninjaed 2 people)


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Ninja? where?!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Right behind you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Im sick of all these mother effing ninjas in this mother effing topic


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you want some tea, child?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

My eyes are frikken RED!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

no


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

My tail is a shuriken


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

eh?

P.S.
dammit, i thought this was the spam thread!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Mou~ Stop it. You're making me blush [insert boy's name here].


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

My ears are too round


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Stop looking at me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

My hair is spiky, so I appeal to teenagers.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

ahhhhhh

EDIT: dammit, another ninja


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg it's superman


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

NO, not from behind!!!


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

What do you want from me? Just spill it out.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, is my sig pooping out my username?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

*stare*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Why does everyone seem to ignore my speech bubble?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't remove them. They are permenantly glued to my skin.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

no, please, dont replace me with a better vocaloid, i can change, i swear it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> no, please, dont replace me with a better vocaloid, i can change, i swear it.


Im gonna ignore the fact that you called kaito inferior

Jude, am I masculine enough for you yet?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Why did miku throw me out into the cold?



			
				30084pm said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said he was inferior, he's not luke fon fabre >_


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there Tanveer, good morning!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate that guy


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

It hurts so good


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

A Gay Little Rare Poke'


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

........what?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 5, 2011)

Wearing this much in mid-summer was a bad idea...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

O haiiiiiii *kawaii noise*


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

DONTTURNONTHELIGHTSDONTTURNONTHELIGHTS


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

Megaman-SAUSAGE


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes I am cosplaying as MegaMan. Yes I live with my mother. Yes I live in her basement. Yes she made this costume.

Edit: NINJA'D DAMMIT!!

There's some NSFW things going on off panel


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope you didn't hide the chicken pie in the microwave *wink*


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

umm... is anyone there?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

No....please.... :'(
Don't put it there... I'm allergic to chocolate cake, so put it over on the table instead!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

I really don't think you should look in there


----------



## prowler (Jun 5, 2011)

[censored]


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 5, 2011)

I am 8-bit wabbit


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

i c wut u did thar.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 5, 2011)

Its a dragon. With 2 smaller dragon heads as its hands. 'Nuff Said.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

hi there ^^


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm sweating so freakin' hard. Maybe I shouldn't have put on over 9000 layers.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2011)

*PuhBLUUPuh* (Hydreigon noise)


----------



## Paarish (Jun 5, 2011)

what do you think you're doing?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)

The monster under my bed doesn't exist...
The monster under my bed doesn't exist...
The monster under my bed doesn't exist...
The monster under my bed doesn't exist...
The monster under my bed doesn't exist...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

I am a dark dragon. PHEAR ME!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

Does this mustache make me look fat?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 6, 2011)

Delicious!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm thundered.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 6, 2011)

Thup?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Sup?




Wait, wouldn't he be saying "'Thup?"?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

I love you "tin""tin"


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Right. I forgot about that.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...........


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just a cat.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that a clone of me over there?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

why are you looking at my mustache?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

i thought i saw a romulan


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that a new ava that you got?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 6, 2011)

Chewing gum


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to FiReFoX_7 for this avatar and signature.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

is there something in my face?


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not gonna kill you....yet


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

awesome hair...grow!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

What do you mean you wont let me kill you?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello there!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

Why aren't I as popular as Miku? Im better than her aren't I?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

That's the last time I get drunk in Vegas


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Why most it hurt so good?~~~


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

hell yeah im badass


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

can i help you mister?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

So, hot... so very hot... you're so very hot.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 6, 2011)

BEST COSPLAY EVER!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

I captured Epyon in my pokeball!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish I could pout more


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

my my... *strokes moustache and adjusts monocle*


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 6, 2011)

*creak* W-w-was that a monster?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 6, 2011)

How did I end up in a tornado?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 6, 2011)

bullet time
*pew pew pew pew pew*
bullet time
*pew pew pew pew pew*
bullet time
*pew pew pew pew pew*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

The wasps... they're everywhere...


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

What time is it my good sir??


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

hair.exe


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm bored.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

*om nom nom nom nom nom*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm finally home.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 7, 2011)

Dam those kids - they not only got me with the 'black ink on the eyepiece of the telescope' trick, but also the 'black ink on the coffee cup' trick as well


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

Bitch, run or fight, you are dead either way.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 7, 2011)

Gotta catch 'em all


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 7, 2011)

dammit! Who drew this on me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 7, 2011)

p-please be gentle.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 7, 2011)

what? Do i have something on my face?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 7, 2011)

I am sure if i keep doing this they will eventually start bouncing!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a pokeball, BITCH!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm getting the fuck out of here!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 8, 2011)

i'll be a good boy, i promise.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Too busy to listen to you


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

Inorite? I'm one sexy pokemon


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry, i seem to have a fever and can't go on any longer...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

i've gotta catch em all!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 9, 2011)

What do you mean 'I'll grow into them' - these clothes are XXXXL size



Spoiler: Avatar changed - was originally


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

you miss me don't you?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lonely and depressed


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

want me to cheer you up?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

... so alone


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2011)

"I'm not fury anymore... I'm takei now..."


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 9, 2011)

Beware of my super humongous leg!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

herp-derp-derp


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

the aircon...turn it on.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

I call this position, the cradle


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

Kaito!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 9, 2011)

Penis goes WHERE???


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 9, 2011)

"yeeeeeeeeeeeeees?"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2011)

DERPY DERP


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

herp derp derp


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> herp derp derp



I just saw the PS Vita


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

no avatar!? what are you doing in this thread!?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 9, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> no avatar!? what are you doing in this thread!?



Just noticed I didn't have one, so here.
Now proceed and act like nothing happened.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

ok...
here i go!


I just... lost the game...?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

i win.

EDIT: waaa ninja'd


----------



## Paarish (Jun 9, 2011)

What I lose in speed, i make up for in kawaii~


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Why is the camera so close to my face?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 10, 2011)

If I just lean back like this - it sticks out further


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 16, 2011)

You buried me under 13 pages.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Miss me?


----------



## Ace (Jul 16, 2011)

HOLY FEDORA, DEMS BULLETS GON' GET ME!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 16, 2011)

You there!!

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 16, 2011)

Bit of a draft here - but should I get up & close that window ??


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a gun jammed between my legs, I'm sprouting rabbit ears and you want to do what??


----------



## Narayan (Jul 16, 2011)

who are you again?


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel slightly out of place next to those three shouting chicks.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Taste this milk! Is it still goody!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi there, girl. Can I f*** you?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Sunrise, sunset. Sunrise, sunset. Swiftly fly the years...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

ROAR!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone needs Autograph


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

OK!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

Check out my awesome golden hair


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

*Stare*
*Smiles*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 17, 2011)

I.....I just don't know


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

I have Kamina's glasses.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 17, 2011)

I sun makes my hair look golden!
..and I like it


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 17, 2011)

I got that thing always said I couldn't ever have....


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Hi there, *man*. Can I f*** you?


Fixed that for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On topic: I see everything!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 17, 2011)

hehe, i'm a trainer and a pokemon.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

All hail the giant cake!
(hehehe, new ava and sig /mischievous)


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 17, 2011)

Where did my body go!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

Bullet physics!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2011)

I've got a pink moustache. And what?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 17, 2011)

*yawn* i'm so tired


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

What am i looking at?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

I am in no way going to betray you.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Don't you just love my monocle?"


----------



## machomuu (Jul 17, 2011)

"This isn't the first time I've worn make-up"


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 17, 2011)

I need another coffee


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 17, 2011)

Got a problem with my mustache and monocle, punk?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I were first generation...


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I was able to see red.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

GIGA DRILL BREAKER!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

My scarf is orange? I thought it was red.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my natural hair color.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Do I have any blood on my hand?


----------



## Daizu (Jul 18, 2011)

I AM FEMAL- I MEAN, MALE.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not emo...really, I'm not.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude in avatar: 
Do you think the scarf goes with my outfit?

Dude in avatar's gf:
I dunno, why don't you take off the blindfold so you can see for yourself?

Dude in avatar:
I'll pass.

Dude in avatar's gf:
Suit yourself. BTW, how do I look? 

Dude in avatar:
. . .
---------------------------------
Snailface: For the next person, wait one minute and the avatar . . . does something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@ machomuu -- I like your avatar, not making fun of it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Loading... loading... loading... loading... GBAtemp logo...


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 18, 2011)

I am of ambiguous gender.
(The catboy's read JtHM?)


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 18, 2011)

"Why does no one love me!?" ;~;

okie now do me do me!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 18, 2011)

Rain, i walked with my umbrella. Don't make me look stupid and just fall already.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 18, 2011)

i need to shave :/


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 18, 2011)

"I still don't understand why no one will cuddle with me. Look, this is my good angle too!"


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 18, 2011)

is it still raining outside?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

rawr


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's have a staring match to see who blinks first


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

this gun is making me feel good.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

*stares* :3


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

where is that pizza i ordered.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Where's the other "me"?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2011)

I wanna be.. the very best...


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello there. Where's the other "me"? The one with a flower on her head?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2011)

it's seems lonely without zekrom.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

O hai. 8D


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 18, 2011)

between thundurus and zekrom


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2011)

I see you there


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 18, 2011)

Shake-a Shake-a Shake-a


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 18, 2011)

I like chucking green and yellow paint at black walls.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 18, 2011)

u mad? /trollface


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 18, 2011)

Hydrei


----------



## machomuu (Jul 18, 2011)

You can tell I'm stereo-typically British because of my monocle.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2011)

S**t - just look at all that muck under my nails


----------



## Paarish (Jul 19, 2011)

This is my gun! MY GUN!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 19, 2011)

my hair is natural pink


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2011)

If I could swish my hair, I would.


----------



## nando (Jul 19, 2011)

oh yes, shave it all.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2011)

In nando's mind: "What is the train of thought? Is it a real train, or is it a metaphorical one? Which seat can I take?"


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 19, 2011)

There is hair growing out of my ears.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2011)

Oowoooowooo!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Woof!  Woofwoofwoof!


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

i quit smoking when ever i want ,i quit it twice this month


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

GBATEMP ULTIMATE CARD


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

did you know that a monocle cost like the half of a pair of glasses


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

PHEAR THE RAINBOW!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

my mustaches are yellow but i painted them pink


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

I belong to an underapreciated, but over powered group of cards second only to synchros...


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

my hair are pink..........what do you want more ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

All the colors of the rainbow


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

my pony is a monochrome one


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 19, 2011)

Look! I make perfect rainbows under the sea!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

BOO i came out of nowhere AHAHAHA


----------



## pistone (Jul 19, 2011)

they suspect nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

the rainbow i hold in my hands is actually the soul of that there piggy in my sig


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i have 3 sisters and we are 1/1 twins ........but im with a monocle ............what do you want more ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

And then I activated the crabby patties


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

if you look at my sig im the one in the middle


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2011)

lots...of...drugssss...!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Am i bleeding again?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm actually a guy...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

my sharp is the one that Chuck Bass uses


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

so many colors on shrooms


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 20, 2011)

I have black pony. He is a bit derpy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm coming to kill you


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

the lulzsec monocle in truth is the same i use


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

this rainbow is lulzsec's DNA


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 20, 2011)

These mustaches are... Nevermind.


----------



## rastsan (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm real happy I got away after stealing something.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep telling you i am not an orangutan


----------



## rastsan (Jul 20, 2011)

Pink is power... or something terrible happened with bubble gum.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I think there may be a monkey on my head


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a blue dress and black an yellow shoes


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

my pants are square and this card is a rectangle


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2011)

my favorite color is kitty.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i have something stuck to my mind .......but i cant recall what it was


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an entire show dedicated to me


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i have it too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

This rainbow is your soul... WELCOME TO THE SHADOW REALM!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i think i have a manga too


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

My square pants are pretty big, if you get what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can absorb water without them breaking


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i think they should make a game about me ........look at me i have pink hair and im beautiful  


Spoiler










what do you want more 

p.s also i have a monocle


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Bucktoothed people are awesome


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

My hair is actually black, but everyone already knows that due to the mass amount of Tales hentai.


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

pink hair or gho


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

Think i could ever grow rainbow colored hair?


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm Lulzsec fangirl!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

I did crack once.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

My theme music is awesome


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

I will now unleash to attack the sun!...or The Sun...whatever...


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

my eyes are green ........the first time i see that .........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I just realized my hands are approximately the same size


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i need a new hair cut every 2h


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I think i might be gay


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

Spoiler









 low one


im a boy !!!


Spoiler



=


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

This rainbow is making me high


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm the


Spoiler



FAMOUS SHORT PINK HAIRED GIRL WITH A PRETTY PINK MUSTACHE!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i think im in love with my self


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's called: Imagaynation!


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

green lantern is my son !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

it sparkles


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i never blink


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I can stare into your soul


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2011)

my necklace cuts the circulation to my head and makes my brain tickle


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

hurry up someone is  bleeding ...........find it or it gonna feint 


Spoiler



you was thinking of poekmon wasnt you ?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

FRIENDSHIP


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

My hair is white


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Haven't I described you before?
Anyway, are you cousins with the Bearded Lady at Ripley's?


----------



## nando (Jul 20, 2011)

oh no, i think nikola tesla surprise buttsecksed me.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep telling you that its not blood


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

do you know a good doctor ?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

The great thing about being a card is that i never blink


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 20, 2011)

I had my eyes surgically widened so that I can never blink


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

Believe it!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

bitter


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

My eyes are naturally green...yeah, that's it...natural.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

My sleeves are too long


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 20, 2011)

I need this monocle because I don't see so good.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

i look like an egg


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

ZZZzzzz..........


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

My attack power seems weak from a long distance


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i can hack into everything


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

In the dead of the night, i shall come out of this card, then out of your monitor, and kill you with my rainbows


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 20, 2011)

I require a razor for my pink moustache.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I slumber


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i have white gloves


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

i am like SO yellow right now


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

*twirls mustache and adjusts monocle*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I was automatically in the 3DS pokedex


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a pokedex


----------



## machomuu (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sick of the Mutha F**KIN' Fish in my MUTHA F**KIN' Pineapple!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

your pokedex is dead


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

i got


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm about to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

DAMN


----------



## pistone (Jul 20, 2011)

that ninja is my subordinate muahahuahau


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

That damn pig stole my blinking eyes


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm staring at the piggy cuz I want to.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 20, 2011)

I have awesome plumage


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm lookin'' at you, yes, you.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> I'm lookin'' at you, yes, you.



I cant post anything or say anything about it, because it'd be NSFW in most cases. Here's all I can say, it's Tanish-Yellow and asleep.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2011)

Baawwwww! So cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



You could have just said, "*Yawn* So sleepy.."


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

*LOUD SNORE*


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2011)

... ... ... ...WAIDONTYOUTAKEMESERIOUSLY


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

That rag DID smell like chloroform


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> That rag DID smell like chloroform



You have a twin.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't get this game. :/


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

U mad?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 21, 2011)

Everything ooks absolutely spiffing through this fetching monocle.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Everything ooks absolutely spiffing through this fetching monocle.



Are you trying to seduce me?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

*unsure about sig*


----------



## Etheboss (Jul 21, 2011)

Hee, save your smart remarks for someone else's girlfriend


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 21, 2011)

Invisible Ocarina!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

I am link b****


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great Scott!
*replaces monocle*


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Great Scott!
> *replaces monocle*



Name and picture unrelated


----------



## pistone (Jul 21, 2011)

I need a pet!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 21, 2011)

All the colors of the rainbow


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone got me with a trick Telescope


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my gun is my best friend .........and all my friends are guns


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

The pride box!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

im a Russian and a little bit communist


----------



## rastsan (Jul 22, 2011)

trading card games are Aaaaawesome no matter what they are about.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 22, 2011)

Consume the unworthy!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2011)

BAW SO KYOOT


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Snore* bunnies... *Snore* KILL... *Snore* ladies...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

I was made buy a 4 year old.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 22, 2011)

Under the weather, I see


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

My father's name is GIMP


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I think that coffee was poisoned...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2011)

Baawww, not you again


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

your boring, thats why im going to sleep while you keep rambling...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i have a black pony ..........you have 


Spoiler



none


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

That piggy there needs a bit of rainbow spice


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

soon or latter that piggy gonna be on my stomach


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

the piggy's name is

IMAGINATION


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i have red pupils and no one knows .........until now


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Only i know what my card says


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i use a monocle and mustaches on my avatars coz.........only i know  the truth 


Spoiler



this card is activated only by the ritual card "nyan cat",
and by the power of the rainbow you win automatically the match


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Who needs a mustache and monocle when you can have rainbows



Spoiler



Thanks


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my monocle is made from sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

If you see this rainbow you are schizophrenic


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

also my mustaches is made of sugar .........i was more "hairy" but i ate it


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Undeniable proof rainbows exist underwater...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my hair are real .......are not made from sugar .......even thought i would like too *-*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I am the bi-product of a LSD and sugar accident...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i have bad teeth from the sugar i ate


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I may only have 2 teeth... but this rainbow is pretty...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i have big ears and i can hear from a long distance even thought you can't see them


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont have ears but can still hear you...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my avatar is the same photo as in my id card


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I am massively overpowered


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i worked as a model when i was at school


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Ritual summon cards are great, but i am the best


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

im on a bike but you cant see that


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

You have to think outside the box


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

all the japanese people love me coz im on a anime


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Everyone loves a rainbow


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my eyes change color in correspondence of the weather


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

My eyes shall pierce the


Spoiler



crabby pattie


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i love shoes !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I live next to a squid


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

im 15


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I work at the crusty crabs, my role is to be ritual summoned


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

im from Van Eltia


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I love squidworth


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i have pink hair set into a pony tail on the left side


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

You guiz, i think the radiation from this rainbow had made me bald


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 22, 2011)

My stache is ultra stylish.

Also: C-C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

im in monochrome


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

My piggy there looks delectable


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i wear a sailor type outfit,taken from sailor jupiter


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Wearing pants is awkward


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i wear white gloves like micky mouse


----------



## machomuu (Jul 22, 2011)

People call my pants square but they're actually a rectangle.


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i only know 2 colors red and grey


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish i had gloves


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i also wash my plates with those gloves


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I was my gloves with my plates


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

only i know what Mormo is !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Lets throw nuts at that sandy


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i have a psp game   




Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I have multiple videogames



Spoiler



http://spongebob.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_SpongeBob_SquarePants_video_games


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

I see you there


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my videogames are better than yours


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

my tie is lacking


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i use a broadsword in battle


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Would you like a crabby pattie?


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i like to draw


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

There are alot of yugioh cards of me


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i like writing short stories


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I like patrick star


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i believe in legends


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe this rainbow will kick your ass


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

I just ninja'd someone!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

did i say im a communist ?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Double rainbow!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I live in pineapple under the sea... i think i should win


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2011)

It appears I was ninja'd


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i hate Spaghetti


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I always beat you in a yugioh game


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my favorite console is the psp


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I deserve to be officially in yugioh


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

soon i will be in psv


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Refracted light


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 22, 2011)

*ahem* Gentleman...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i love music


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I never look at the poster


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i have a big sig


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a pig thats not ready to be eaten just yet


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

that piggy gonna be delicious


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2011)

OH MY GOD..DOUBLE RAINBOW ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE SKY...


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

my pet is a human


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 22, 2011)

My card description is almost impossible to read.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Im going to make you hurt


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm trying to look like a man


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i love retro pics


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm a yellow square-shaped sponge that has a very big imagination!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

the next poster spammed... HOW MUCH?!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've got a problem with my red eye o.o


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

i love the red color


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 22, 2011)

I love the Gay Pride Rainbow


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

"Hey you!" *wink*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

I ninja'd?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 22, 2011)

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've been ninja'd by a guy who's been ninja'd by someone who's been ninja'd xD

Edit : Ninja'd again >.<
Then : I'm so happy to see you again it makes me cry!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

iv been ninja'd once ......


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Epic ninja happend


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't believe what happened right now!


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

they suspect nothing


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

they sus nothing


----------



## pistone (Jul 22, 2011)

and a new meme is born !


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

Dammit we dont even have a perp because the sus with a mo has a perfect al


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm under hypnosis


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 22, 2011)

there is blood in the air


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2011)

Green Monocles are awesome. Don't diss mine.
*on an unrelated note; You again?!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

this bed is so comfy.... *snore*


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Your joking when you say i no longer have the most replies in this topic... right?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

EDIOT: Wrong topix

I am a little mentally confuse and i have prob lem with my eye oh


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

check me out bitches!


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

so... you like me or not?


----------



## Paarish (Jul 23, 2011)

I farted... teehee


----------



## Shorkio (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 23, 2011)

Who says i look like an orangutan?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 30, 2011)

tales of nope.avi


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

that school rumble was a fun series


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 30, 2011)

You put that in your what!?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Who's deformed now?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 30, 2011)

[youtube]http://youtu.be/gvdf5n-zI14[/youtube]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh you haven't experienced true horror yet...

_*YET*_


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 30, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Oh you haven't experienced true horror yet...
> 
> _*YET*_



I HAZ POKEBALL
U JELLY?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

I am the perfect pokemon! Catch me please?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

I like apples


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2011)

The _guy_ watching this is _how old_!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Your corpse shall make a very nice sleeping bag.


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

now i can see far away


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

FISH NET!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

Choose your own class tales of game? Engine.


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

'd im upset and about to


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

This net gives me super strength


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

my neck is long so my head ca fit perfectly on the 2 screen of my nds


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

catching water in a net is harder than it looks


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

-edit-
ninja'd


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

'd is that thing moving ?!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

Ninja is a verb now?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

umm... excuse me... but... wtf?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

YOU TOOK MY MILK!!!


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

is that a mirror...........and im a pony ?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

FREE


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

I heard you like gaming


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

im a pony with a eyeliner what do you want more


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Defy gravity




catch under water butterflies


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

I will murder you for milk


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

eww is that a


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Now with more bucktoothe


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

my car is a cupè


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

C'mere little piggy


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

master00d piggy will never be alone i will watch it from distance


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

I do not have a neck


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

i make other jealous coz i ave a long neck


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

That piggy shall be eaten along side your soul


----------



## pistone (Jul 30, 2011)

all the others looks like ants from here


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

My shoes are always polished


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 30, 2011)

Do sponges have brains?

EDIT: Too late.

Whats that sticking out of the top left of my head?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

Yar, this pirate be not amused


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

I am Train Heartnet's twin


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 30, 2011)

Long cat? What are you talking about?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 30, 2011)

I am number one


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 30, 2011)

long neck


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm awesome


----------



## machomuu (Jul 30, 2011)

The mascara on my eyes matches my black suit perfectly.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 30, 2011)

Smoking is cool, and so is wearing a scarf.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2011)

This camera lens is so dirty my face looks all pixelated - I best clean it


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 30, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> This camera lens is so dirty my face looks all pixelated - I best clean it


I has a cannon fetish. Want to show me your cannonz?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 30, 2011)

holy heck, a monkey on fire.
too bad it isn't dancing on a space ship.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 30, 2011)

My name's Link, and I like to party.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2011)

Slurrrrp!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 30, 2011)

What's that? I don't have a knife, what knife? OH! THIS knife... I'm just gonna be over here....


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm cute as hell, and you better recognize, Bitch.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 31, 2011)

you taste like poptarts


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so sad - I'm going bald down only one side

EDIT: Avatar changed - was originally


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 31, 2011)

Now with bunny ears


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2011)

I see everything from up here


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

you smell like green-tea


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2011)

Jelly fishing!


----------



## pistone (Jul 31, 2011)

in soviet rusia only the yellow/red color is allowed


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Patrick, wanna go jelly fishing with me?


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD A GIANT ROCK!


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 31, 2011)

*lick*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD ANOTHER GIANT ROCK! IT'S A ROCK, AND IT'S GIANT!


----------



## Paarish (Jul 31, 2011)

*licky licky*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

"Look deep, deep into my eyes...."

*steals wallet*

"... works every time."


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

How many does it take to get out of this damn sceen.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm cool as hell, and I know it.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

I love you this much!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

I love you this much.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 1, 2011)

i'm a lesbo pony licking you lesbo face slurp slurp slurp.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Herp Derp


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

This coffee is excellent, thanks you Vulpes.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

"Why don't I get any coffee?"


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 1, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS_MHTZ_FZY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Stealing is a crime?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello you all down here!


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

F/I: This is the reason why I am the best kanonno...
I can stretch my neck

NINJA'D!

Jerome: What's going on here?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Your neck is in no way creepy


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

iv lost my moustaches and me monocle


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

i need to catch the mustache and monocle before they fly away


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

now im normal my neck is not 2m long


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2011)

I WANNA MAH JERRIFIGRSH


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

* deceased *


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

i cant see well on one off my eyes ........i dont have my monocle !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I miss monocle


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

oh found them .........now i can see thing no one can see!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

That mustache made me see some funky stuff...


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

my eyes becomes red when i become angry like in x hunter


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

My eyes are dangerously close togather


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

i have small ears 
.>


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I have no ears


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

i never blink ...............aver


----------



## prowler (Aug 1, 2011)

spongepon squarepon


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

im angry grrrrrrr


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I catch all


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

now im on a bike


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

im sorry for this is ...but my bad part taking control


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

;;; err... 

anyways on topic:

I'm a card, i am not obligated to blink


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

this monocle has x-rays


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

My net, your head


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

i have the "green touch" in my eyes


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe in the heart of the cards....



*draws Spongebob*



WHAT THE FUCK!?!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

what the fu- am i looking at


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

i  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......coz im gentle


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

Two stars


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

my lips dont have a color !


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I have more holes than swiss cheese


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

my neck is expansible


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I have no neck


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

im watching a point far ......far away


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

being a card allows me to hover in the sea indefinetly


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

my face is not a-symmetric


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 1, 2011)

Simply Grotesque


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the color green


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

-standby mode-

-boop-

-awaiting orders-

-beep-


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

mhm hhmm hmhm *singing without moving lips"


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

i think my card froze


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a mustacha, not a mustache


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I keep telling you i am not an alien


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

my avatar is the big bang theory in pic


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

i have been ninja'd


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

My neck can stretch at will.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

How about a nice cup of 


Spoiler


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to repeat myself?
This is like the fourth time :|


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

The green parts are what you will be soon


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 1, 2011)

5th time


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

I am art


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

I only show my head because of how flat I am.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

You shall be trolled


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 1, 2011)

WATASHI WA MONOCLEY BEARD CHAN DESU~


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Pikachu, I choose you!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

*glares*




*boobies*











*glares*


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

What am I doing here with them?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

why are you two all sweaty?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 1, 2011)

the trio


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

You cannot see the young master right now, he's busy.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

CLAMPCLAMPCLAMPCLAMPCLAMP


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was tired of my old pose.
Hey, at least I have coffee!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2011)

Art, I am.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't think you need to lose weight.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 1, 2011)

I have rainbows, bitch!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

hajimete no basho   hajimete no kaze no nioi   mm...
hajimete ja nai no wa   kono DOKIDOKI!
shinpin no kono chizu   KUSHAKUSHA ni naru koro   oretachi
nee   dokomade susunderu kana?


----------



## pistone (Aug 1, 2011)

this coffee .........good coffee


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hahahahaha, jelly fishing! Going to get the royal jelly!


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 1, 2011)

Why did I deicde to run XX miles through thick forest in the pouring rain?


----------



## Paarish (Aug 1, 2011)

teehee
hi there xxx


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 1, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> teehee
> hi there xxx



Oh Hai Frozen...wait...

You're not FrozenIndignation! Imposter!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 1, 2011)

WTF is that down there ??


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm at least 20% sexier than the Easter Bunny.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

Yum


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 2, 2011)

*drinks coffee*

Yum.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you know where that screen you're licking has been!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

one wrong move and i am going to stab you to death


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

I swear, this is a real mustache!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

yes, im a fucking pokemon. no, i'm not an original avy. FUCK YOU


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

*run animation*


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

*stare*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I do not blink, and neither do you


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 2, 2011)

i'm a weird looking lady.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

herp derp


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 2, 2011)

If you look at me from a distance, I look like Nightmare Moon.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Celestia has ordered me to clean your screen


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

whats a dinglehopper?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEE UNDER THE SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEA


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

*adjusts monocle and takes a sip of wine*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I am pokemon, hear me rawr


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

brony love or GTFO


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

IMMAH RUNNIN MAH LAYZ... nvm


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

There's the door. Now GTFO!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

honey, i'm home


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

What's that, ma cherié?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I appear to only have 2 teeth...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

nope.avi


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I keep telling you i am not descended from a lion!!!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

i.....dont....get it....


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

My running goes great with Bach's "little" Fugue in g minor


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

what does that post mean, i dont even...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I should be in a running sketch that involves yakety sax


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

....I HAVE A MUSTACHE?? oh wait, nvm...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Running around at the speed of sound, got places to go gotta follow my rainbow!!!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

o rly?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it me or has the background not changed yet?


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

What are they all talking about?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

A tales of game is being localized?!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Of course, does it surprise you? (maybe it should, but you're all dirty, did you fall from a cliff hearing that?)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been approved


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

[robotic] you seem happy at the moment [/robotic]


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

This forum... is filled with tales of fans...


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

im 12 and what is this?


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 2, 2011)

Wait...why am I not getting anywhere?


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

my mouth is dry...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I think i am running in circles


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

does nobody realize that thelakid's avy is from spongebob?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I was worried no one knew where my avatar was from


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

thats not something the fish guy would say


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Am i running away from, or toward something


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

I shall run before it's too late!
Edit: FI's avatar says: I'm a ninja, I ninja'd you


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

NINJA'd?!


----------



## thela_kid (Aug 2, 2011)

i have the weirdest boner...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I am running towards the void


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Is he dumb, running like that?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont understand...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

I know everything...


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

you know... EVERYTHING?!


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, I do... do you want to try it?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

I... i guess so...


----------



## Jerome10 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll hypnotize you!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2011)

Nurghmurgrhg


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2011)

ahhh... that felt good...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 2, 2011)

I spent years trying to make these braids!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 2, 2011)

NYANYANYANYANYANYAN


----------



## prowler (Aug 2, 2011)

hello, many people have drawn me naked


----------



## machomuu (Aug 2, 2011)

Ponpon susumu iro-iro na koto
Don-don kiteru? anata no kimochi
Poipoi suteru warui ko wa dare?
Sou sou ii ko aa
You make me happy


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 2, 2011)

'I drink coffee every day because I have this thing on my head'


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 'I drink coffee every day because I have this thing on my head'
> 
> Dynamic pose is dynamic.
> 
> ...



Really, does my Avatar really suggest that?

"ehehehe...ewahahahahaha!"

Oh thats just delightful isn't it!?  *Evil sadistic smile*


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

You shall not sleep tonight

"ehehehe...ewahahahahaha!"


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

*Twirls wiskers* Indeed...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 2, 2011)

O-_O What are _you_ lookin at?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Now with Roy G Biv


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Now with Roy G Biv


6th time


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 2, 2011)

Better make it 7


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, 7th time.


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol GIMP effects/filters

*Stabs colorful mess of effects with a burning knife*


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 3, 2011)

This board needs more pink-haired cuties, so here I am.


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

*-* ice-cream i will lick it *-*


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> *-* ice-cream i will lick it *-*
> 
> I'm still a freaking card for some reason
> 
> ...




I AM NOT PINK HAIRED! GODDAMN IT, DOES MY FUR LOOK PINK TO YOU!? IT'S BLONDE, LIGHT YELLOWISH GOLD, WHATEVER. IT'S NOT FUGGING PINK!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 3, 2011)

Why are you staring at me!?!?


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm totally not smug



			
				sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Why are you staring at me!?!?



Because I'll un-nerve you....you'll let your guard down eventually

Then I'll possess you, take control of the strings...and make you my puppet...my new toy to be exact.

AND BECAUSE YOU HAVE MAI COFFEE, GIMMEH IT BACK...

*Pulls out short sword*

Kwehehehehe....Coffeeee....must...have...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't get me angry - you won't like it when I'm angry.... I'll scratch your eyes out


----------



## Jolan (Aug 3, 2011)

"I don't like this rule34 on myself :| "


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Umm... what is that???


----------



## machomuu (Aug 3, 2011)

Randomness


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you sure this is Earl Grey ??




Spoiler: Avatar changed - was originally....


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 3, 2011)

I want it in my ass.


----------



## Jolan (Aug 3, 2011)

"WHITE POWER!.......ranger!"


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2011)

Fusoya (offscreen): Give your power to meteor!

Golbez: Very well...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Fusoya (offscreen): Give your power to meteor!
> 
> Golbez: Very well...


I like staring at people because it annoys them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

Furry wants YOU soldier!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll say this once..



Spoiler


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> I'll say this once..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

I say! What is going on in here?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 3, 2011)

I gave my red bull to that latias


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Jolan (Aug 3, 2011)

"rawr rawr fight the power"


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

if you want war be ready for peace !


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

Jelly fishing!


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

my pokeball is so comfortable


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck reading my description!


----------



## pistone (Aug 3, 2011)

im a "Brutal Pokémon"


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr. Krabs finally let me have a day off...


----------



## pistone (Aug 4, 2011)

i have a perfect symmetric face .........this means im beautiful


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm ready!


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 4, 2011)

i'm sitting on my nice sofa while drinking some hot coffee god damn i'm bad!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## monkat (Aug 4, 2011)

Why hello there.

Welcome to my abode.

I suck cocks.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Say what?


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Say what?



My coffee is awesome! I am awesome!

GIBE MEH YER AWESOME COFFEE! I BITES YOU IF YOU DONT'S!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you :wub me?


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 4, 2011)

Come, sit down relax.



			
				machomuu said:
			
		

> Do you :wub me?



If it's really that cute, then looking at my profile page will give you one giant mind****.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 1, 2011)

What did you just say ????


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 1, 2011)

No hopping go flying


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

Audi
No
Audi
No
Audi
No
Audi
No


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

MY ARMOR IS HOMOSEXEST ARMOR.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

My horn is the horn to pierce the heavens!


----------



## prowler (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm the most ugliest Final Fantasy character.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 1, 2011)

Have you EVER had one of those 'Bad hair days'


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

CF
Cystic fibrosis


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

TRalalalala! Im someone that went from tha dark side to the light side! The oppsite of darth vader! And i have this awsome gay look comapred to my darkside which i was just badass!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 1, 2011)

i'm taking a sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 1, 2011)

Black people eat me.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

I am a flower that is there for decoration!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so constipated I'm sweating


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope a shark doesn't eat me for XP.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

I am a failure attempt at the Infinity symbol. I suddenly have a compass and 2 eyes built in myself for no retarded reason.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, fuck you!

(That's both my response and next post.)


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 1, 2011)

Now im suddenly a Compass because i felt like it! I still have 2 eyes that doesnt work and the Infinity marks just look so lame. I wish i were colored. And my compass is retarded. I dont know which way is N/S/W/E. If only the dood that made my avatar was a notch wiser.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 1, 2011)

HEY! Not ALL Norwegians snort coke off of the tentacles that are about to [censored] them!

....Just me....


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 1, 2011)

th-th-thats not milk!!!


----------



## pistone (Sep 1, 2011)

i cant swim !


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't breath!!!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm bottomless....


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 2, 2011)

racism


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

...


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm so badass, I use this to shave.


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 2, 2011)

(Speaking as a non-Boondocks fan)

I'm a boondocks character wannabe.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm in 3D!
kinda


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to marry this woman.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Come at me, bro!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 2, 2011)

i am a shiny pokemon fear me!!


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 2, 2011)

I stayed in the sun too long.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

Long-arse scarves FTW.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not an attorney.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 2, 2011)

"Have you seen my scarf? It's incredibly long and red. Are you jelly of my scarf? ARE YOU??? ARE YOU??!?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 2, 2011)

"I can see your soul, and it looks delicious"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 2, 2011)

-_-


Really......


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

(=)-(=)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll save you.....nohomo


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm giving you an emo stare...


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 2, 2011)

"IMMA CHOKIN MAH CHICKEN!"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 2, 2011)

Let's play Chicken Head!
(Laotian/Vietnamese drinking game)

Well crap.

Byronic Hero's avatar seems to be saying "Yeah, that's right. I ninja'd you. What of it?"


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 2, 2011)

*jaw drops*

Sweet Shakira i'm in heaven!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

*blank stare*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 2, 2011)

Red used a pokeball!
...
...
...
All right! 
Hydreigon was caught!




			
				Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> "I can see your soul, and it looks delicious"



Isn't the quote "You do have a soul, and it tastes like butterscotch pudding"?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

Guess what time it is? It's time for you to die!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 2, 2011)

Im trying to be a cool dragon with 3 heads! The kids like me atleast!


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm a feminist.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 2, 2011)

*Trying to look handsome*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 2, 2011)

You called me a WHAT !!!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmmm.... Now that you remind me.... I HAZ AIDS!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2011)

what did you just say???


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 2, 2011)

You call me that again & I'll peck your eyes out


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been rebooted into a horribly made cartoon hoping to run off of nostalgia instead of content.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 2, 2011)

Look at my badass scarf


----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 2, 2011)

Edit: I wish I could appear in another Sonic game. Hyper Sonic>Super Sonic


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 2, 2011)

Coordinate Eyes


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 2, 2011)

Eye-face!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 2, 2011)

I's a badass prinny, don't fuck with me!


----------



## Ace (Sep 2, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80034--><span style="color:#C80034"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80022--><span style="color:#C80022"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8000F--><span style="color:#C8000F"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82900--><span style="color:#C82900"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73A00--><span style="color:#C73A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84900--><span style="color:#C84900"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86700--><span style="color:#C86700"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87600--><span style="color:#C87600"><!--/coloro-->Z<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88500--><span style="color:#C88500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89500--><span style="color:#C89500"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A600--><span style="color:#C8A600"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B900--><span style="color:#C8B900"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C2C800--><span style="color:#C2C800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AEC700--><span style="color:#AEC700"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CC700--><span style="color:#9CC700"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8AC800--><span style="color:#8AC800"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C800--><span style="color:#78C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#67C800--><span style="color:#67C800"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#55C800--><span style="color:#55C800"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#30C800--><span style="color:#30C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1CC800--><span style="color:#1CC800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#05C800--><span style="color:#05C800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C812--><span style="color:#00C812"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C827--><span style="color:#00C827"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83B--><span style="color:#00C83B"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C74D--><span style="color:#00C74D"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75F--><span style="color:#00C75F"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C770--><span style="color:#00C770"><!--/coloro-->V<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C882--><span style="color:#00C882"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C893--><span style="color:#00C893"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A6--><span style="color:#00C8A6"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B9--><span style="color:#00C8B9"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C2C8--><span style="color:#00C2C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AFC7--><span style="color:#00AFC7"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009DC7--><span style="color:#009DC7"><!--/coloro-->P<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008DC8--><span style="color:#008DC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC7--><span style="color:#007DC7"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006EC8--><span style="color:#006EC8"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005FC8--><span style="color:#005FC8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0050C8--><span style="color:#0050C8"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0031C8--><span style="color:#0031C8"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0020C8--><span style="color:#0020C8"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000EC8--><span style="color:#000EC8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0600C7--><span style="color:#0600C7"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1900C8--><span style="color:#1900C8"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2C00C8--><span style="color:#2C00C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E00C8--><span style="color:#3E00C8"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4F00C8--><span style="color:#4F00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6100C8--><span style="color:#6100C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7200C8--><span style="color:#7200C8"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8400C8--><span style="color:#8400C8"><!--/coloro-->L<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9800C8--><span style="color:#9800C8"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AC00C8--><span style="color:#AC00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->U<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8002D--><span style="color:#C8002D"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80013--><span style="color:#C80013"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80900--><span style="color:#C80900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82300--><span style="color:#C82300"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83A00--><span style="color:#C83A00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75000--><span style="color:#C75000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86500--><span style="color:#C86500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87A00--><span style="color:#C87A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79000--><span style="color:#C79000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C800--><span style="color:#B1C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C800--><span style="color:#97C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#66C800--><span style="color:#66C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC800--><span style="color:#4DC800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#33C800--><span style="color:#33C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#15C800--><span style="color:#15C800"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C70A--><span style="color:#00C70A"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C829--><span style="color:#00C829"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C75D--><span style="color:#00C75D"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C776--><span style="color:#00C776"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88E--><span style="color:#00C88E"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A8--><span style="color:#00C8A8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C3--><span style="color:#00C8C3"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B0C7--><span style="color:#00B0C7"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0081C8--><span style="color:#0081C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006CC7--><span style="color:#006CC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C7--><span style="color:#0057C7"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0042C8--><span style="color:#0042C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002BC8--><span style="color:#002BC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0012C8--><span style="color:#0012C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0900C8--><span style="color:#0900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2400C8--><span style="color:#2400C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3D00C8--><span style="color:#3D00C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5600C8--><span style="color:#5600C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6E00C8--><span style="color:#6E00C8"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8800C8--><span style="color:#8800C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A400C8--><span style="color:#A400C8"><!--/coloro-->:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


Spoiler: <!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->1<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83300--><span style="color:#C83300"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79700--><span style="color:#C79700"><!--/coloro-->0<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7EC800--><span style="color:#7EC800"><!--/coloro-->%<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro--><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87E--><span style="color:#00C87E"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0097C8--><span style="color:#0097C8"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0033C8--><span style="color:#0033C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4600C8--><span style="color:#4600C8"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



<img src="http://www.deviantart.com/download/243645309/princess_celestia_hooman_by_seiryuga-d4125x9.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 2, 2011)

[rainbow]Sparkly[/rainbow]


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 2, 2011)

Where is my jellicent avatar!


----------



## Ace (Sep 2, 2011)

My eyes aren't my nipples, y'know!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 2, 2011)

[rainbow]My mane is flying[/rainbow]


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2011)

I may be magical but I still can't figure out how Ace Faith does his rainbow text!


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 2, 2011)

Red eyes of doom....

@Paarish
With many color tags! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Like this





```
[color="#C80046"]M[/color][color="#C70027"]y[/color][color="#C80005"] [/color][color="#C71C00"]e[/color][color="#C83900"]y[/color][color="#C75400"]e[/color][color="#C86D00"]s[/color][color="#C88800"] [/color][color="#C7A400"]a[/color][color="#C7C500"]r[/color][color="#A8C800"]e[/color][color="#88C800"]n[/color][color="#6AC700"]'[/color][color="#4BC800"]t[/color][color="#2AC800"] [/color][color="#04C700"]m[/color][color="#00C822"]y[/color][color="#00C744"] [/color][color="#00C863"]n[/color][color="#00C781"]i[/color][color="#00C8A0"]p[/color][color="#00C8C2"]p[/color][color="#00ABC8"]l[/color][color="#008EC8"]e[/color][color="#0073C8"]s[/color][color="#005AC7"],[/color][color="#003FC7"] [/color][color="#0023C8"]y[/color][color="#0002C8"]'[/color][color="#2000C8"]k[/color][color="#3F00C8"]n[/color][color="#5D00C8"]o[/color][color="#7C00C8"]w[/color][color="#9D00C8"]![/color]
```


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Wolvenreign (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll never appear in another Kirby game! Ever!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Red eyes of doom....
> 
> @Paarish
> With many color tags!
> ...


I C U!


----------



## Ace (Sep 2, 2011)

<!--coloro:#C80046--><span style="color:#C80046"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80040--><span style="color:#C80040"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80039--><span style="color:#C80039"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80033--><span style="color:#C80033"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7002C--><span style="color:#C7002C"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80026--><span style="color:#C80026"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8001F--><span style="color:#C8001F"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80018--><span style="color:#C80018"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80011--><span style="color:#C80011"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7000A--><span style="color:#C7000A"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80003--><span style="color:#C80003"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80400--><span style="color:#C80400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C80B00--><span style="color:#C80B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81200--><span style="color:#C81200"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81800--><span style="color:#C81800"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C81F00--><span style="color:#C81F00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82500--><span style="color:#C82500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B00--><span style="color:#C82B00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83100--><span style="color:#C83100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83700--><span style="color:#C83700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C83D00--><span style="color:#C83D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84200--><span style="color:#C84200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C84800--><span style="color:#C84800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74D00--><span style="color:#C74D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75300--><span style="color:#C75300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85800--><span style="color:#C85800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C85E00--><span style="color:#C85E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76300--><span style="color:#C76300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86800--><span style="color:#C86800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86E00--><span style="color:#C86E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77300--><span style="color:#C77300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87800--><span style="color:#C87800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C87E00--><span style="color:#C87E00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88300--><span style="color:#C88300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C78900--><span style="color:#C78900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88F00--><span style="color:#C88F00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C79500--><span style="color:#C79500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B00--><span style="color:#C89B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A100--><span style="color:#C8A100"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A700--><span style="color:#C8A700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD00--><span style="color:#C8AD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B400--><span style="color:#C8B400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8BB00--><span style="color:#C8BB00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C200--><span style="color:#C8C200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C6C800--><span style="color:#C6C800"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BEC700--><span style="color:#BEC700"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B7C800--><span style="color:#B7C800"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B0C800--><span style="color:#B0C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A9C800--><span style="color:#A9C800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A3C800--><span style="color:#A3C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9CC800--><span style="color:#9CC800"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#95C800--><span style="color:#95C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8FC700--><span style="color:#8FC700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#89C800--><span style="color:#89C800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#82C800--><span style="color:#82C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7CC800--><span style="color:#7CC800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#76C800--><span style="color:#76C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#70C700--><span style="color:#70C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#69C800--><span style="color:#69C800"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#63C800--><span style="color:#63C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5DC800--><span style="color:#5DC800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#56C800--><span style="color:#56C800"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#50C700--><span style="color:#50C700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#49C800--><span style="color:#49C800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#43C800--><span style="color:#43C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3CC800--><span style="color:#3CC800"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#35C800--><span style="color:#35C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2EC800--><span style="color:#2EC800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#27C800--><span style="color:#27C800"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1FC800--><span style="color:#1FC800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#18C800--><span style="color:#18C800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#10C800--><span style="color:#10C800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#07C800--><span style="color:#07C800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C809--><span style="color:#00C809"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C811--><span style="color:#00C811"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C819--><span style="color:#00C819"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C821--><span style="color:#00C821"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C828--><span style="color:#00C828"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C72F--><span style="color:#00C72F"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C836--><span style="color:#00C836"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C83D--><span style="color:#00C83D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C744--><span style="color:#00C744"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C84B--><span style="color:#00C84B"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C851--><span style="color:#00C851"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C858--><span style="color:#00C858"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C85E--><span style="color:#00C85E"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C864--><span style="color:#00C864"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C86B--><span style="color:#00C86B"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C771--><span style="color:#00C771"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C877--><span style="color:#00C877"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C87D--><span style="color:#00C87D"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C884--><span style="color:#00C884"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C88A--><span style="color:#00C88A"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C790--><span style="color:#00C790"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C797--><span style="color:#00C797"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C79D--><span style="color:#00C79D"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8A4--><span style="color:#00C8A4"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8AA--><span style="color:#00C8AA"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B1--><span style="color:#00C8B1"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8B8--><span style="color:#00C8B8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C0--><span style="color:#00C8C0"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C8C7--><span style="color:#00C8C7"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C1C8--><span style="color:#00C1C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BAC7--><span style="color:#00BAC7"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B3C8--><span style="color:#00B3C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00ACC8--><span style="color:#00ACC8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A6C8--><span style="color:#00A6C8"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009FC8--><span style="color:#009FC8"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0099C8--><span style="color:#0099C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0094C8--><span style="color:#0094C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008EC7--><span style="color:#008EC7"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0088C7--><span style="color:#0088C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0082C8--><span style="color:#0082C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007DC8--><span style="color:#007DC8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0077C8--><span style="color:#0077C8"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0072C7--><span style="color:#0072C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006DC8--><span style="color:#006DC8"><!--/coloro-->[<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0067C8--><span style="color:#0067C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0062C8--><span style="color:#0062C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005DC8--><span style="color:#005DC8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0057C8--><span style="color:#0057C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0052C7--><span style="color:#0052C7"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004CC7--><span style="color:#004CC7"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0047C8--><span style="color:#0047C8"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0041C8--><span style="color:#0041C8"><!--/coloro-->]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003CC8--><span style="color:#003CC8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0036C8--><span style="color:#0036C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0030C7--><span style="color:#0030C7"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#002AC8--><span style="color:#002AC8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0024C7--><span style="color:#0024C7"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#001EC8--><span style="color:#001EC8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0017C7--><span style="color:#0017C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0010C8--><span style="color:#0010C8"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000AC7--><span style="color:#000AC7"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0002C8--><span style="color:#0002C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0400C7--><span style="color:#0400C7"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0C00C8--><span style="color:#0C00C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1300C8--><span style="color:#1300C8"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#1A00C7--><span style="color:#1A00C7"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2000C8--><span style="color:#2000C8"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2700C8--><span style="color:#2700C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E00C8--><span style="color:#2E00C8"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3400C8--><span style="color:#3400C8"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3A00C8--><span style="color:#3A00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4100C7--><span style="color:#4100C7"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4700C8--><span style="color:#4700C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4D00C8--><span style="color:#4D00C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5300C8--><span style="color:#5300C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5A00C8--><span style="color:#5A00C8"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6000C8--><span style="color:#6000C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6600C8--><span style="color:#6600C8"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6D00C7--><span style="color:#6D00C7"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7300C8--><span style="color:#7300C8"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7900C8--><span style="color:#7900C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8000C8--><span style="color:#8000C8"><!--/coloro-->E<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8700C8--><span style="color:#8700C8"><!--/coloro-->O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8E00C8--><span style="color:#8E00C8"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9400C7--><span style="color:#9400C7"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9C00C8--><span style="color:#9C00C8"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A300C8--><span style="color:#A300C8"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB00C7--><span style="color:#AB00C7"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B200C8--><span style="color:#B200C8"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA00C8--><span style="color:#BA00C8"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rainbow


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 2, 2011)

le


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

You liek my prinny cap? :3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2011)

My HEAD IS A TRIFORCE PAIR.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

*yawn*
You bore me.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got ninja'd.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 3, 2011)

Woo Alt Art!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

TAIIIIIIIIIIIIIYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!

God I love shouting that out!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

Desu :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 3, 2011)

Have a seat, will you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

Is it me or is it hot in here?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 3, 2011)

I liek penguins.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 3, 2011)

The fuck you looking at?!?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

You irritate me...


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 3, 2011)

My Hat > Your Hat


----------



## Ace (Sep 3, 2011)

licky licky licky...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 3, 2011)

I can use the [rainbow] bbcode, cause I'm an Evil Pony Lord. NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## machomuu (Sep 3, 2011)

I approve of Sonic 2006.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats a lot of coffee beans


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll just remove my helmet since no is watching and- WAIT WTF?!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a freak.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 3, 2011)

I like penguins and lion king.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> I like penguins and lion king.



I have a pet sunflower who can talk, and somehow in this crazy world, that's not odd at all.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

I may look cute, but when nobody's around...
I will kill you.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> I may look cute, but when nobody's around...
> I will kill you.



DIEYOUHEADBOPPINGHUMANMONSTERTHING!

You're creeping me out too! It's like the Weegeefication theory only it doesn't affect some members.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm scared of everyone with these...these avatars..


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> I'm scared of everyone with these...these avatars..



Please...make the head stop bopping...I wasn't frightened before..but it's spreading like a wildfire now. 

*Runs under a nearby bed cover/blanket/whatever.*

*Pokes head out and still sees the bopping head*

*Ducks back under*

It cant get me in here......I is invisibles..


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

You can't see me..
You can't see me..
You can't see me..
You can't see me..
You can't see me..


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 4, 2011)

I have my own emoticon and this is how I celebrate.


----------



## kevan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sunpower!


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 4, 2011)

Hats!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 4, 2011)

You're asking for it motha fucka!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

you're boring me


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

OMGEH IT'S SPARKLELORD!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

Deal with it.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Would you like to see the moon?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

HAHA! I'M HAVING FUN ON THE MOON AND YOU CAN'T STOP ME!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Problem?


----------



## YayMii (Sep 4, 2011)

I'M A UNICORN


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 4, 2011)

*#1 BITCHES!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 4, 2011)

...


----------



## YayMii (Sep 4, 2011)

Killjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)

WE WILL ROCK YOU!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 4, 2011)

I SWEAR, I WILL KICK YOUR ASS!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you like bananas?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)

MLP?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 4, 2011)

Shit! I missed My Little Pony!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

"My little pony" eh?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)

I see what you did there!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 4, 2011)

My head's so frikken heavy... cant... lift...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 4, 2011)

YOU'RE GONNA FIND OUT... ON THE MOOOOOON!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 5, 2011)

HI.
I'M A FREAK.
I MEANT TO SAY THAT I'M A GEEK.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Sep 5, 2011)

Princess Celestia looked at Luna, who had been pinned to the ground by her older sister's magic.
"Luna, my dear sister, I'm.... I'm so sorry. I don't know how you got this way. After Mom and Dad died, we both had a lot to deal with. We became rulers of our great county as little fillies; I see now how hard it must have been for you."
Luna continued to struggle against the force holding her down.
"L-Let me go!!!"
Princess Celestia let her head hang in a combination of shame, and disappointment.
"I am sorry for what I've let happen to you, Luna, but I can't risk the lives of our people by allowing you to roam free in this state."
The Princess closed her eyes as her horn began to glow.
"I am going to keep you contained, somewhere safe, yet far away, until you come to your senses."
Luna was able to scream one last time before being rocketed upwards into the sky.
"YOU'LL PAY FOR THIS!!!"
Celestia looked upward at her sister turned shooting star as she blasted towards her prison.
"I hope you like bananas."


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 5, 2011)

You taste like cinnamon


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 6, 2011)

does this make me look fat?


----------



## ars25 (Sep 6, 2011)

kfc's head


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> HI.
> I'M A FREAK.
> I MEANT TO SAY THAT I'M A GEEK.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2011)

DO you like bananas?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

(0.0)


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2011)

you are a byeeech that likes bananas?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

I think this innertube is stuck


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

I got banished to the moon..
Somehow, I returned.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 6, 2011)

oh hi luna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how was the moon? cold? it was cold wasn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, do you like bananas?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh..I don't know...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 6, 2011)

I whip mah tail back and forth! I whip mah tail back and forth!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually i do use use drugs its gooooooood stuff!


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 6, 2011)

Heavy Metal FTW.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## FireGrey (Sep 6, 2011)

Wy it no work!?


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

he's talking nonsense again.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 6, 2011)

That older man touched me..


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

what does he see at them.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

teehee im such a spammer~


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, but I am a little shy!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2011)

come come you need to run~


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dinosaur hearing aid in a tube. Seen many


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2011)

mirror mirror on the wall.. kill kirby!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Throw your ball and catch me! I'm a Pogeymon


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never seen that before


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 6, 2011)

Dude, I'm not amused...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

Am I a girl or a boy!? o.o


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 6, 2011)

This light makes me look good


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually, I look better under moon light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 6, 2011)

See these eyebrows? You know how long it took me to grow them? Yeah, they're the ultimate sign of being badass.


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 6, 2011)

Look how purple I am! :3


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2011)

what the heck is wrong with my face!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

you jelly!?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

:cool look downwords into awesome shading:


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

OBJECTION!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2011)

YOU'RE ALL SHEEP!!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2011)

look at me im swimming (sorry if thats not good)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

osh:


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2011)

what does osh: means ? and also we are united


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 7, 2011)

osh: What exactly is this i'm holding~ osh:


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 7, 2011)

........really?


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 7, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> ........really?



I'm 2 kool 4 skool.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 7, 2011)

Let me scratch you with my 3D claws!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 7, 2011)

where is my damn scarf!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 7, 2011)

moe moe ku~


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 7, 2011)

But i don't know the move surf!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

i fucking own


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 7, 2011)

I can also rub my stomach while tapping my head as well


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2011)

don't fuck with bugs bunny


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2011)

quoi de neuf


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 7, 2011)

How many times do I have to keep killing the same group of people??? +-_=


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 7, 2011)

WOAH HA!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 7, 2011)

damn.......... 
i left the stove on


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

miageta yozora no hoshitachi no hikari


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2011)

what are you saying ?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> what are you saying ?


The lyrics to Asterisk, the first opening to Bleach.  That's where his avatar is from.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2011)

oh it was what your avatar said i thinked of that


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> oh it was what your avatar said i thinked of that


Oh.

In that case osh: osh:


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 8, 2011)

I sure hope nothing happens to my eyes.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> I sure hope nothing happens to my eyes.



Skin cancer? Sunburn?

Needs to hang out on the side of dark for once.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 8, 2011)

why a sunflower is following me ?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> why a sunflower is following me ?



Excuse me...wtf are you doing?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 8, 2011)

whoops your answer must have appeared while i was sending mine. sorry for the confusion and for your avatar it would says look at me im a really cute catboy


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> whoops your answer must have appeared while i was sending mine. sorry for the confusion and for your avatar it would says look at me im a really cute catboy



You look somewhat confused...as you have just learned the fact that while yes I am a guy, my avatar is that of Alice Margatroid from Touhou, abiet Furry-ized.

So you'll hold your hand out like that and look on in baffled expression.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm a cute little furry [censored]  ME!!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i'm a cute little furry  [censored]   ME!!



OMG Chicken! *Glomps chicken*

Seriously though, keep it appropriate. I really don't want to have to bust out the big guns on ya, or anyone else. Fighting's not my forte, dispite being hot-headed and prone to blowing my fuse.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2011)

made a topic about it..

now back on topic..

my eyes are so freaking big!!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 8, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> made a topic about it..
> 
> now back on topic..
> 
> my eyes are so freaking big!!



*Consumes more chiken*

NOMNOMNOMNOM!


----------



## jan777 (Sep 8, 2011)

Im a cat person.


Don't you guys think it's pointless when the same people keep replying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it never ends.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 8, 2011)

I like to shaft people.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ava is not from bleach -_-, its from toradora!

Anyways: WHAT THE F DO YOU WANT!!


----------



## YayMii (Sep 8, 2011)

[


----------



## kevan (Sep 8, 2011)

Your ava always make me think "Pouty Pout"


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 8, 2011)

Look at me. You like this, don't you?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2011)

how did you know my favourite colour is purple!?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes I DO like cats. Why do you ask?


----------



## qlum (Sep 8, 2011)

Look at me trying being awesome with that huge moon on the background!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 8, 2011)

Nothing


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 8, 2011)

is the light still turned on ?


----------



## Maid-chan (Sep 8, 2011)

gothic cartoon?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a maid nya~


----------



## Maid-chan (Sep 8, 2011)

purple unicorn? (Looks like my sister's doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2011)

I clean things


----------



## Narayan (Sep 8, 2011)

*smiles for the camera*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 8, 2011)

Its my first time.. actually


----------



## Paarish (Sep 8, 2011)

How sexy am i!?


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 8, 2011)

My eyes comes through my hair.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you a wizard?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

NEIGH :sparkle:


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2011)

Lolwat?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 9, 2011)

ohai thar~


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm a motha fucking PONY!!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

EHHH!?!?  I couldn't hear you....try saying that to my face  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I love my avatar


----------



## nando (Sep 9, 2011)

My boobs never came in


----------



## machomuu (Sep 9, 2011)

It's not blood, it's man juice.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 9, 2011)

What do you mean i cant see red? I can see it just fine!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 9, 2011)

I DARE YOU TO SAY THAT AGAIN
WHO SAYS A PONY CAN'T DO SHIT?
AGAIN
I DOUBLE DARE YOU
BITCH


----------



## Shorkio (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't bend one of my fingers


----------



## Maid-chan (Sep 9, 2011)

may I server you, ma'am?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am the wife of late Kaiser Karl!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 9, 2011)

*Takes picture of myself while looking to the side in my attempt to look handome* *clicks*


----------



## PyroSpark (Sep 9, 2011)

"Get your finger out of my vagina!"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 9, 2011)

WTF!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 9, 2011)

i looki handsome


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 9, 2011)

mmmm okay.....


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 9, 2011)

"And now if you look to your left you'll see....."


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 9, 2011)

watch out im a bunny and i fly in a combat plane


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 9, 2011)

I was a show on an old TV channel


----------



## nando (Sep 9, 2011)

i would of been so popular in the 80s


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 9, 2011)

am i bleeding ?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 9, 2011)

Come on, BLEED!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Come on, BLEED!



that was for nando avatar its not me thats bleeding


----------



## qlum (Sep 10, 2011)

look at how big that head is


----------



## Maid-chan (Sep 10, 2011)

nothing?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 10, 2011)

EDIT: NINJA'D

Anyways: Sup I'm a maid


----------



## Maid-chan (Sep 10, 2011)

anyway, what?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 10, 2011)

Do I look sexy? No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

Do I look sexy?  No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 10, 2011)

What the F are you talking about?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 10, 2011)

I played a lot of "The World Ends With You".


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2011)

Ah. I see.


Spoiler



I don't.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

and boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 10, 2011)

*SNORE*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm ignoring you


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2011)

...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

something about wearing this hat makes me horny...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Yaoi: code geass edition

Coming soon


----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

You're gonna find out... ON THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh lelouch, you and your dreamy purple eyes


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2011)

Um, ...
No caahment.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2011)

Man that was some good weed.
I think I'll take a nap.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Sep 10, 2011)

hey honey...
you asleep yet..?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2011)

I found you, I really found you this time... 
*cue epic music*
*end of yaoi credits*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 12, 2011)

Awwwww.............yeahhhh....that's the spot!!!!!


----------



## wasim (Sep 12, 2011)

any problem with my hair ??


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

hmph


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 12, 2011)

*stare*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey! Hey listen!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 12, 2011)

*very annoying and ugly snore sound* 
"in the background" STFU WITH YOUR SNORE BEFORE I COME AND FACEPLANT YOU.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 12, 2011)

Quit staring at me you creep!

(I FUCKING LOVE TWGOK)


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 12, 2011)

"Gundam Eclipse wants to battle!"


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah... its you.. *continues to ignore*


----------



## nando (Sep 12, 2011)

give back my nose!!!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2011)

Can you see it?
Go ahead and just pull it out.. I'm starting to lose my vision...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

What do you mean i look like a character in tales of graces?


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

im a pony that is dressed like a unicorn


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 12, 2011)

look patrick im trying to catch a jellyfish


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm creepy... what of it?


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

i have 4 eyes


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

i have 18 redbulls in my stomach/organism , thats why i have wings !!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

Dammit, Pegasus turned me into a card


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

iv seen the most beautiful girl on earth ,thats my iv a unicorn 


Spoiler









 i know this one was a bad one but i just could resist


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 12, 2011)

This net is so pretty


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

How did I turn into a card?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

NEIGH


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 13, 2011)

Say what now?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 13, 2011)

HELLLLLLLLL YEAH! I'm A DaMn UniCorn!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 13, 2011)

oh its you -ignore-


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 13, 2011)

You're scared of spiders?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 13, 2011)

Pssst i am actually just a horse :I


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2011)

i'm ignoring you. GO AWAY


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 13, 2011)

say what ?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm goth but I like bright colors...

I'M  A PARADOX


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 14, 2011)

>


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 14, 2011)

That guy on the other side is only staring at me even when i'm staring back...:/


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 14, 2011)

what do you want ?

damn ninja'd


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 14, 2011)

:/ *stare*


----------



## wasim (Sep 14, 2011)

hmph ....


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 14, 2011)

Got some Ch33ze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## nando (Sep 14, 2011)

i think my head makes my boobies look small.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 14, 2011)

what...? i'm bleeding? Dont be ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 14, 2011)

what are you doing here ?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 14, 2011)

So I have a pet spider. Problem?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 14, 2011)

Heh and what do you want?


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2011)

i have no such a name


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 14, 2011)

hey why im a card ?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

oshposhposhposhposhposhposhposhpofhnglrjilynripuhpuo[fdegnrtnj;pnhjxdk;tnhj;pt
nj;pnjdtjuipdntjuipshtuoshnxtusdgnjutiroposh:


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2011)

Objection 
LIKE  A BOSS!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you ready!?


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2011)

im monochrome .........and awesome !


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 15, 2011)

Play the Krabby Patty equip card!


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm behind the moon, BITCH!


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 15, 2011)

Pwnt


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 15, 2011)

my nose wheres my nose ?!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

"I spend a fortune on make up alone."


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 15, 2011)

im a classy dog


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

i have 20987976354654657 different colours on my hair


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

I'M READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

i change colour when i get in touch with water ....


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a sponge... underwater... 
You cant explain that...


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

the black pony on my sig is me after the 18 day of infection


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Kmere piggy, into the net!!!


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

im the master of the linux (penguins on your sig)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

time to catch some jellyfish


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 15, 2011)

I LIEK DEM PONIEZ (very old, i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

i have 2 pairs of shoes


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

immah catch 300


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

my horn is made of wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .............like a pirate


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

This net is so pretty


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

my tail is made by true pony hair


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh you did not just catch me in that jellyfishing net.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

500 points of DOOM!!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Brony the pony


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Phear mah magix


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2011)

`ed
i have 4 eyes and 1 nose


----------



## Ace (Sep 15, 2011)

[youtube]YxugU1y2QYM[/youtube]

Alt.:

<!--coloro:#2BC790--><span style="color:#2BC790"><!--/coloro-->I̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC797--><span style="color:#2BC797"><!--/coloro-->̝̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC79D--><span style="color:#2BC79D"><!--/coloro-->͓̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7A3--><span style="color:#2BC7A3"><!--/coloro-->̺͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7AA--><span style="color:#2BC7AA"><!--/coloro-->̥'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7B0--><span style="color:#2BC7B0"><!--/coloro-->̏̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC8B7--><span style="color:#2BC8B7"><!--/coloro-->̀l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7BE--><span style="color:#2BC7BE"><!--/coloro-->͋̆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7C6--><span style="color:#2BC7C6"><!--/coloro-->̬̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC2C7--><span style="color:#2BC2C7"><!--/coloro-->̖͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BBBC8--><span style="color:#2BBBC8"><!--/coloro-->̭̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BB4C7--><span style="color:#2BB4C7"><!--/coloro-->̞̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BAEC7--><span style="color:#2BAEC7"><!--/coloro-->l͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BA8C7--><span style="color:#2BA8C7"><!--/coloro-->̅̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BA2C7--><span style="color:#2BA2C7"><!--/coloro-->̆̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B9CC8--><span style="color:#2B9CC8"><!--/coloro-->̬̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B96C7--><span style="color:#2B96C7"><!--/coloro-->̤ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B91C7--><span style="color:#2B91C7"><!--/coloro-->͐̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B8BC7--><span style="color:#2B8BC7"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B86C7--><span style="color:#2B86C7"><!--/coloro-->̏ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B80C7--><span style="color:#2B80C7"><!--/coloro-->̦̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B7BC8--><span style="color:#2B7BC8"><!--/coloro-->̰̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B76C7--><span style="color:#2B76C7"><!--/coloro-->̹̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B71C7--><span style="color:#2B71C7"><!--/coloro-->c͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B6BC7--><span style="color:#2B6BC7"><!--/coloro-->͊͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B66C7--><span style="color:#2B66C7"><!--/coloro-->͂̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B60C7--><span style="color:#2B60C7"><!--/coloro-->͚a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B5BC7--><span style="color:#2B5BC7"><!--/coloro-->̹̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B55C7--><span style="color:#2B55C7"><!--/coloro-->̠̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B4FC7--><span style="color:#2B4FC7"><!--/coloro-->͖̜<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B49C7--><span style="color:#2B49C7"><!--/coloro-->͍t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B43C7--><span style="color:#2B43C7"><!--/coloro-->̄̃<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B3CC7--><span style="color:#2B3CC7"><!--/coloro-->̈̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B36C7--><span style="color:#2B36C7"><!--/coloro-->̑ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B2FC7--><span style="color:#2B2FC7"><!--/coloro-->͖̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2E2BC7--><span style="color:#2E2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̬c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#352BC7--><span style="color:#352BC7"><!--/coloro-->hͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3C2BC7--><span style="color:#3C2BC7"><!--/coloro-->͑͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#432BC8--><span style="color:#432BC8"><!--/coloro-->ͦ͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4A2BC7--><span style="color:#4A2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̗̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#502BC7--><span style="color:#502BC7"><!--/coloro-->̤̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#572BC7--><span style="color:#572BC7"><!--/coloro--> ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5D2BC7--><span style="color:#5D2BC7"><!--/coloro-->ͧ͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#632BC7--><span style="color:#632BC7"><!--/coloro-->͋͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#692BC7--><span style="color:#692BC7"><!--/coloro-->̾ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6F2BC7--><span style="color:#6F2BC7"><!--/coloro-->͚̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#762BC7--><span style="color:#762BC7"><!--/coloro-->͈y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C2BC7--><span style="color:#7C2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̏͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#822BC8--><span style="color:#822BC8"><!--/coloro-->̺ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#892BC7--><span style="color:#892BC7"><!--/coloro-->͙o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F2BC7--><span style="color:#8F2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̎̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#962BC8--><span style="color:#962BC8"><!--/coloro-->̋͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D2BC8--><span style="color:#9D2BC8"><!--/coloro-->͑͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A42BC7--><span style="color:#A42BC7"><!--/coloro-->͍u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB2BC7--><span style="color:#AB2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̃͑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B22BC7--><span style="color:#B22BC7"><!--/coloro-->̐̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA2BC7--><span style="color:#BA2BC7"><!--/coloro-->͑̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C32BC7--><span style="color:#C32BC7"><!--/coloro-->̠̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82BC4--><span style="color:#C82BC4"><!--/coloro-->͓ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72BBB--><span style="color:#C72BBB"><!--/coloro-->̋̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72BB4--><span style="color:#C72BB4"><!--/coloro-->ͧ̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72BAC--><span style="color:#C72BAC"><!--/coloro-->̌͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82BA5--><span style="color:#C82BA5"><!--/coloro-->͔̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B9E--><span style="color:#C82B9E"><!--/coloro-->̦̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B97--><span style="color:#C82B97"><!--/coloro-->͈̠<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B90--><span style="color:#C72B90"><!--/coloro-->y̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B8A--><span style="color:#C82B8A"><!--/coloro-->̳͚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B83--><span style="color:#C72B83"><!--/coloro-->̼̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B7D--><span style="color:#C82B7D"><!--/coloro-->͙͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B77--><span style="color:#C72B77"><!--/coloro-->ẻ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B70--><span style="color:#C72B70"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B6A--><span style="color:#C72B6A"><!--/coloro-->̐͂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B64--><span style="color:#C72B64"><!--/coloro-->͍̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B5E--><span style="color:#C82B5E"><!--/coloro-->t͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B57--><span style="color:#C72B57"><!--/coloro-->̰̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B51--><span style="color:#C72B51"><!--/coloro-->̼,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B4B--><span style="color:#C72B4B"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B44--><span style="color:#C82B44"><!--/coloro--> ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B3D--><span style="color:#C72B3D"><!--/coloro-->̪̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B36--><span style="color:#C82B36"><!--/coloro-->̜̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B2F--><span style="color:#C72B2F"><!--/coloro-->m̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72E2B--><span style="color:#C72E2B"><!--/coloro-->̑ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8352B--><span style="color:#C8352B"><!--/coloro-->̐̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73C2B--><span style="color:#C73C2B"><!--/coloro-->͓͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7422B--><span style="color:#C7422B"><!--/coloro-->̻y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7482B--><span style="color:#C7482B"><!--/coloro-->̓͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74E2B--><span style="color:#C74E2B"><!--/coloro-->̂ͣ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7542B--><span style="color:#C7542B"><!--/coloro-->̍͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75A2B--><span style="color:#C75A2B"><!--/coloro-->̰͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7602B--><span style="color:#C7602B"><!--/coloro-->̻̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7652B--><span style="color:#C7652B"><!--/coloro-->̥ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C76A2B--><span style="color:#C76A2B"><!--/coloro-->͇͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7702B--><span style="color:#C7702B"><!--/coloro-->̼̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7752B--><span style="color:#C7752B"><!--/coloro-->p͌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77A2B--><span style="color:#C77A2B"><!--/coloro-->̌ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7802B--><span style="color:#C7802B"><!--/coloro-->̄̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8852B--><span style="color:#C8852B"><!--/coloro-->͂͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88A2B--><span style="color:#C88A2B"><!--/coloro-->̯̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8902B--><span style="color:#C8902B"><!--/coloro-->̰͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8952B--><span style="color:#C8952B"><!--/coloro-->̞r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B2B--><span style="color:#C89B2B"><!--/coloro-->́͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A12B--><span style="color:#C7A12B"><!--/coloro-->ͦ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A72B--><span style="color:#C7A72B"><!--/coloro-->ȇ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8AD2B--><span style="color:#C8AD2B"><!--/coloro-->̑̎<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7B32B--><span style="color:#C7B32B"><!--/coloro-->̏̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BA2B--><span style="color:#C7BA2B"><!--/coloro-->t̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C12B--><span style="color:#C7C12B"><!--/coloro-->͊̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C82B--><span style="color:#C7C82B"><!--/coloro-->̪t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BFC72B--><span style="color:#BFC72B"><!--/coloro-->̂̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B8C72B--><span style="color:#B8C72B"><!--/coloro-->̬̹<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B1C82B--><span style="color:#B1C82B"><!--/coloro-->̪ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ABC72B--><span style="color:#ABC72B"><!--/coloro-->̩͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A4C82B--><span style="color:#A4C82B"><!--/coloro-->iͤ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9EC82B--><span style="color:#9EC82B"><!--/coloro-->ͫͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#97C72B--><span style="color:#97C72B"><!--/coloro-->͎̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#91C72B--><span style="color:#91C72B"><!--/coloro-->̼e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8BC82B--><span style="color:#8BC82B"><!--/coloro-->̏̿<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#85C72B--><span style="color:#85C72B"><!--/coloro-->͂̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7FC72B--><span style="color:#7FC72B"><!--/coloro-->͗ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#78C82B--><span style="color:#78C82B"><!--/coloro-->̻ͅ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#72C72B--><span style="color:#72C72B"><!--/coloro-->̺s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6CC72B--><span style="color:#6CC72B"><!--/coloro-->͆̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#65C72B--><span style="color:#65C72B"><!--/coloro-->̐́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5FC72B--><span style="color:#5FC72B"><!--/coloro-->͙̒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#58C72B--><span style="color:#58C72B"><!--/coloro-->̝.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#51C72B--><span style="color:#51C72B"><!--/coloro-->̅ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4AC72B--><span style="color:#4AC72B"><!--/coloro-->̃ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#42C72B--><span style="color:#42C72B"><!--/coloro-->͓ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3BC82B--><span style="color:#3BC82B"><!--/coloro-->͚̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#32C72B--><span style="color:#32C72B"><!--/coloro-->̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 15, 2011)

Only I have the brains to rule Lylat Equestria!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 15, 2011)

"I'm from a television show the internet inexplicably fell in love with."


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 15, 2011)

Coffee... NAO!!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 16, 2011)

"Puh-lease. I'm a unicorn."


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

RAWR!


----------



## Ace (Sep 16, 2011)

<!--coloro:#2BC790--><span style="color:#2BC790"><!--/coloro-->Oͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC796--><span style="color:#2BC796"><!--/coloro-->̦͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC79D--><span style="color:#2BC79D"><!--/coloro-->͕̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7A3--><span style="color:#2BC7A3"><!--/coloro-->͚̫<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7A9--><span style="color:#2BC7A9"><!--/coloro-->̭͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7B0--><span style="color:#2BC7B0"><!--/coloro-->Oͩ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7B7--><span style="color:#2BC7B7"><!--/coloro-->͒ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7BD--><span style="color:#2BC7BD"><!--/coloro-->̰̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC7C4--><span style="color:#2BC7C4"><!--/coloro-->͍̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BC3C7--><span style="color:#2BC3C7"><!--/coloro-->͍̗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BBCC7--><span style="color:#2BBCC7"><!--/coloro-->O͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BB6C7--><span style="color:#2BB6C7"><!--/coloro-->̉̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BAFC7--><span style="color:#2BAFC7"><!--/coloro-->̱̇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BA9C8--><span style="color:#2BA9C8"><!--/coloro-->͕͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2BA3C8--><span style="color:#2BA3C8"><!--/coloro-->͇O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B9EC7--><span style="color:#2B9EC7"><!--/coloro-->ͣ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B98C8--><span style="color:#2B98C8"><!--/coloro-->̆ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B92C7--><span style="color:#2B92C7"><!--/coloro-->̗ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B8DC7--><span style="color:#2B8DC7"><!--/coloro-->͙̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B88C7--><span style="color:#2B88C7"><!--/coloro-->͕O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B83C8--><span style="color:#2B83C8"><!--/coloro-->͑̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B7DC7--><span style="color:#2B7DC7"><!--/coloro-->͛̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B78C7--><span style="color:#2B78C7"><!--/coloro-->̓ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B73C7--><span style="color:#2B73C7"><!--/coloro-->̺ͦ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B6EC8--><span style="color:#2B6EC8"><!--/coloro-->͙͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B68C7--><span style="color:#2B68C7"><!--/coloro-->͖O<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B63C7--><span style="color:#2B63C7"><!--/coloro-->̋̋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B5EC7--><span style="color:#2B5EC7"><!--/coloro-->͊̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B58C7--><span style="color:#2B58C7"><!--/coloro-->̆͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B52C8--><span style="color:#2B52C8"><!--/coloro-->͖̈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B4DC7--><span style="color:#2B4DC7"><!--/coloro-->͈̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B47C7--><span style="color:#2B47C7"><!--/coloro-->͎̺<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B40C7--><span style="color:#2B40C7"><!--/coloro-->̬͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B3AC7--><span style="color:#2B3AC7"><!--/coloro-->O͛<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B33C7--><span style="color:#2B33C7"><!--/coloro-->̾͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#2B2CC8--><span style="color:#2B2CC8"><!--/coloro-->̑͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#302BC7--><span style="color:#302BC7"><!--/coloro-->̎ͫ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#372BC7--><span style="color:#372BC7"><!--/coloro-->͇͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3E2BC7--><span style="color:#3E2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̻̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#452BC7--><span style="color:#452BC7"><!--/coloro-->͍͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4B2BC7--><span style="color:#4B2BC7"><!--/coloro-->N̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#522BC7--><span style="color:#522BC7"><!--/coloro-->̈́̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#582BC7--><span style="color:#582BC7"><!--/coloro-->ͭ̍<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5E2BC7--><span style="color:#5E2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̑͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#642BC7--><span style="color:#642BC7"><!--/coloro-->W͆<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6A2BC8--><span style="color:#6A2BC8"><!--/coloro-->͖͖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#702BC7--><span style="color:#702BC7"><!--/coloro-->̼̙<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#762BC7--><span style="color:#762BC7"><!--/coloro-->̱̣<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7C2BC8--><span style="color:#7C2BC8"><!--/coloro-->̟A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#832BC7--><span style="color:#832BC7"><!--/coloro-->͊̉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#892BC7--><span style="color:#892BC7"><!--/coloro-->̈ͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8F2BC8--><span style="color:#8F2BC8"><!--/coloro-->̮̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#962BC7--><span style="color:#962BC7"><!--/coloro-->Rͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9D2BC7--><span style="color:#9D2BC7"><!--/coloro-->̍̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A32BC7--><span style="color:#A32BC7"><!--/coloro-->ͫͪ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#AB2BC8--><span style="color:#AB2BC8"><!--/coloro-->̟͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B22BC7--><span style="color:#B22BC7"><!--/coloro-->̪̲<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#BA2BC8--><span style="color:#BA2BC8"><!--/coloro-->D̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C22BC7--><span style="color:#C22BC7"><!--/coloro-->ͯ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72BC5--><span style="color:#C72BC5"><!--/coloro-->̋̑<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72BBD--><span style="color:#C72BBD"><!--/coloro-->̦͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72BB5--><span style="color:#C72BB5"><!--/coloro-->͚̤<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72BAD--><span style="color:#C72BAD"><!--/coloro-->S̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82BA6--><span style="color:#C82BA6"><!--/coloro-->͓̱<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B9F--><span style="color:#C72B9F"><!--/coloro-->͍!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B98--><span style="color:#C72B98"><!--/coloro-->̦̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B92--><span style="color:#C72B92"><!--/coloro-->̟̘<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B8B--><span style="color:#C72B8B"><!--/coloro-->̭!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B85--><span style="color:#C72B85"><!--/coloro-->̰͓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B7F--><span style="color:#C72B7F"><!--/coloro-->̹͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B79--><span style="color:#C72B79"><!--/coloro-->͉̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B72--><span style="color:#C72B72"><!--/coloro--> ̮<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B6C--><span style="color:#C72B6C"><!--/coloro-->̱̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B66--><span style="color:#C72B66"><!--/coloro-->͚̭<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B60--><span style="color:#C72B60"><!--/coloro-->̝̰<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B5A--><span style="color:#C82B5A"><!--/coloro-->.͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B54--><span style="color:#C82B54"><!--/coloro-->̹̯<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B4E--><span style="color:#C72B4E"><!--/coloro-->.͔<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B47--><span style="color:#C72B47"><!--/coloro-->̹͉<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B41--><span style="color:#C72B41"><!--/coloro-->̞̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B3A--><span style="color:#C72B3A"><!--/coloro-->͚̟<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C72B33--><span style="color:#C72B33"><!--/coloro-->.ͬ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C82B2C--><span style="color:#C82B2C"><!--/coloro-->͑ͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7312B--><span style="color:#C7312B"><!--/coloro-->͐ͯ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7382B--><span style="color:#C7382B"><!--/coloro-->̖̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C73E2B--><span style="color:#C73E2B"><!--/coloro-->̞̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7442B--><span style="color:#C7442B"><!--/coloro-->.͒<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C74A2B--><span style="color:#C74A2B"><!--/coloro-->̝ͮ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7502B--><span style="color:#C7502B"><!--/coloro-->̣̞<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7562B--><span style="color:#C7562B"><!--/coloro-->̟͇<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C75C2B--><span style="color:#C75C2B"><!--/coloro-->͕̪<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7612B--><span style="color:#C7612B"><!--/coloro-->t̄<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7662B--><span style="color:#C7662B"><!--/coloro-->ͩo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C86C2B--><span style="color:#C86C2B"><!--/coloro-->̇̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7712B--><span style="color:#C7712B"><!--/coloro-->͖̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7762B--><span style="color:#C7762B"><!--/coloro-->̭ <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C77B2B--><span style="color:#C77B2B"><!--/coloro-->ͪ̓<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7812B--><span style="color:#C7812B"><!--/coloro-->̏t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7862B--><span style="color:#C7862B"><!--/coloro-->̠͗<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C88B2B--><span style="color:#C88B2B"><!--/coloro-->̗͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8902B--><span style="color:#C8902B"><!--/coloro-->͈̥<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8962B--><span style="color:#C8962B"><!--/coloro-->̱̬<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C89B2B--><span style="color:#C89B2B"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8A12B--><span style="color:#C8A12B"><!--/coloro-->͂̊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7A72B--><span style="color:#C7A72B"><!--/coloro-->ͧͭ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7AD2B--><span style="color:#C7AD2B"><!--/coloro-->ͫ̚<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8B32B--><span style="color:#C8B32B"><!--/coloro-->̺̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7BA2B--><span style="color:#C7BA2B"><!--/coloro-->̤̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C8C12B--><span style="color:#C8C12B"><!--/coloro-->̰̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C7C72B--><span style="color:#C7C72B"><!--/coloro--> ̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#C0C72B--><span style="color:#C0C72B"><!--/coloro-->ͤ̂<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B9C72B--><span style="color:#B9C72B"><!--/coloro-->̈̌<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#B2C72B--><span style="color:#B2C72B"><!--/coloro-->̩̅<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#ACC72B--><span style="color:#ACC72B"><!--/coloro-->̖̝<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#A5C72B--><span style="color:#A5C72B"><!--/coloro-->̳m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#9FC72B--><span style="color:#9FC72B"><!--/coloro-->ͧ͊<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#99C72B--><span style="color:#99C72B"><!--/coloro-->ͬ̈́<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#93C82B--><span style="color:#93C82B"><!--/coloro-->̰̽<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#8CC72B--><span style="color:#8CC72B"><!--/coloro-->͓͈<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#86C82B--><span style="color:#86C82B"><!--/coloro-->̹o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#80C72B--><span style="color:#80C72B"><!--/coloro-->ͦͨ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#7AC72B--><span style="color:#7AC72B"><!--/coloro-->̈̐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#74C72B--><span style="color:#74C72B"><!--/coloro-->͉͕<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#6EC82B--><span style="color:#6EC82B"><!--/coloro-->o̖<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#68C72B--><span style="color:#68C72B"><!--/coloro-->̱n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#61C72B--><span style="color:#61C72B"><!--/coloro-->̈ͥ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#5BC72B--><span style="color:#5BC72B"><!--/coloro-->̄̏<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#54C72B--><span style="color:#54C72B"><!--/coloro-->̄͋<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#4DC82B--><span style="color:#4DC82B"><!--/coloro-->̟ͧ<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#46C72B--><span style="color:#46C72B"><!--/coloro-->͎.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#3EC72B--><span style="color:#3EC72B"><!--/coloro-->͉͐<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#36C72B--><span style="color:#36C72B"><!--/coloro-->̭̦<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->

<img src="http://hannezboi.blogg.se/images/2011/trollface_164213621.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

I had 666 posts... i was contractually obligated to make my self look evil


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

Celestia is a bitch!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh hey sis... wanna visit the moon again? 


Spoiler


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry sis!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2011)

im a unicorn that lives among pony


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 16, 2011)

What!? Really? For reals! My hair is multicolored?


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

You think I'm cute?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2011)

i have multicolored hair


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

This spider is dead


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

I am gonna take over the moon now


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2011)

i have an army of pinguin (avatar+sig)


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 16, 2011)

I was raised by bugs


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 16, 2011)

So you want to go on a adventure in.... SPAAAAACCE?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2011)

"Pfft. Whatever."


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

this isnt a monocle its a pair of glasses cuted in half


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2011)

Did somebody say jelly fishing?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2011)

im a cute little catboy


----------



## wasim (Sep 16, 2011)

want my pet spider ??


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2011)

gimme cheese !


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 16, 2011)

You see, this is why I dont like you!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

hell yeah !


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

I'M REA-DOY!


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

*brother*
did you get the milk 
*machomuu*
ok got it ..........oh man i forgot ...........HELL!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 16, 2011)

i like anime

ninja'd


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2011)

i have a spider ......... a black one !


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 17, 2011)

i live in a pineapple under the sea !


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2011)

Ummm, what?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

Ummm, what?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 17, 2011)

Whats that in the sky...?


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 17, 2011)

you again ? -ignore-


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 17, 2011)

Dude you okay...?


----------



## terminal_illness (Sep 17, 2011)

ginger bitch


----------



## Paarish (Sep 17, 2011)

Check out my awesome and original moves!!!


----------



## terminal_illness (Sep 17, 2011)

lmao, LOVING the CACK. plus i kiss boys


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

*You* HAYA! WATHA! BOOM!
*Me* You're not hitting anyone, you know


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 17, 2011)

Play my roulette 12321


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2011)

*Oh come on, you've got to be more imaginative than that. -_-*


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 17, 2011)

You stole my Prinny Squad spot!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

1000101010111010101010110101011100101101000110011


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 17, 2011)

Spikey hair no jutsu


----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

4 Eyes no Jutsu


----------



## pistone (Sep 17, 2011)

i wear only armani !!!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm THE BEST CARD IN THA WORLD~


----------



## pistone (Sep 17, 2011)

i hear the voice of silence ........is that you ?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2011)

It's the best day ever for a dual!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2011)

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

You bore me...


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 18, 2011)

-NEIGH-


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

Guess I'll wear this spider as an ear-ring.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 18, 2011)

*Opens Scribblenauts Dictionary*
*Types in MLP:FiM*


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 18, 2011)

DEAR LORD... the guy's trying to eat a frikken ball of METAL!!!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 25, 2011)

I am quite the dapper fellow


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 25, 2011)

I cannot decide on a hair colour, guess Ill choose them all...


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Im so british


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 25, 2011)

OOOOH YEAAAH!


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh look there's a bunny under the tree

...not impressed


----------



## alidsl (Sep 25, 2011)

Orgasm


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 25, 2011)

im a trolling banana


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

What you looking at?


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 25, 2011)

orgasm


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

*woof*
*woofwoofwoof*
*chases tail*


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

come fly with me


oh shit. i'm not cleaning that.ninja'ed


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 25, 2011)

that man touched me o.o


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ruff


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm busy chasing the dragon


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

If you were steak I would be eating you


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 25, 2011)

im having a seizure, but it's ok.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

what's that smell *sniff* smells like bacon *sniff* *sniff*


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

WHY IS A SAIYAN MY DADDY!!!!???!!!?!?!?!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 25, 2011)

So......much........power!!!!!!!!!!

RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, that just happened


----------



## Narayan (Sep 25, 2011)

still...not...enough...to surpass...goku...


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 25, 2011)

still....not.....accepting......his.......loving........father


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 25, 2011)

It's over 9000!!!!!!!!
(someone had to do it)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 25, 2011)

And that's no good.


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 25, 2011)

lolwut?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2011)

"Zwoon"
That's the noise i'd imagine your avatar would make


----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 25, 2011)

ZzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Necron (Sep 25, 2011)

Where's my house?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 26, 2011)

FULLLLL


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 26, 2011)

*sparkle*


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)

FABULOUS!!!


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 26, 2011)

roid rage


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 26, 2011)

You shitting me?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)

Stop talking to me


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 26, 2011)

HA HA HA! OKTOBERFEST!


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)

YOU SPIN ME RIGHT ROUND...


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 26, 2011)

DAMN THIS BUBBLE!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 26, 2011)

I am a pony with a monocle AND A FUCKING FEDORA, YOUR ARGUMENT IS INVALID.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)

I COULD choose a pokemon, but Im too busy looking sexy


----------



## Narayan (Sep 26, 2011)

uwaaaa!!!!


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)

Im not crazy!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 26, 2011)

my power is over 9000!!! raised to the power of over 9000!!!!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 27, 2011)

That man touched me


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

I AM YOUR NEW PRESIDENT


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 27, 2011)

Go, whatever the hell is in this pokeball!


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 27, 2011)

Gaze upon my majesty, and be awed!!! Celestia musk!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 27, 2011)

NIGHTMARE PONY REPORTING FOR DUTY AHJAHAHAHAHAHAHSFNLAOSFNAPOWING


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 27, 2011)

this is really a bagel bite


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 28, 2011)

I.. am a dog with creepy dreadlocks and no nose


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

indeed. i am right.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

Im scared


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 28, 2011)

tea and hay!!!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 28, 2011)

what do you mean i can't learn swim?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

sexism at its most kid friendly!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

H- hi!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't blink, I've almost won!!


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm a pretty pokemon


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Fennec and proud... IN 3D!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 4, 2011)

y so serious?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

properly colored via the toy~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 4, 2011)

Now with longer hair than my sig


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 4, 2011)

EDIT: M3 !Z 0N C/24CK!!!!!!!!111111111111111


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

I have no actual anime I'm from, I'm jsut splash page art for the holidays~


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 4, 2011)

Fabolous!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

My entire character makes no sense in the time frame of the show I am from. Yet I can still achieve being touching and making you care about me through quantum physics!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 4, 2011)

uhmm...yes...yes...that's right.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

these headphones could choke a bitch


----------



## mameks (Oct 4, 2011)

The flower on my head makes me high.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 4, 2011)

Books make me high.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)

the coffee makes me high


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 5, 2011)

laterrrs fereligators~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

Stop looking at me from behind.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 5, 2011)

Where is that universal reset button!?


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 6, 2011)

I can be both embarrased and attention seeking at the same time!


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 6, 2011)

Look at me! So 3D!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

The game about me never came over!! T_T


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

YAY FLOWER POWER!!!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 6, 2011)

AND THEN I'll TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

hand sonic :0


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 6, 2011)

magical leaf ^~^


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 6, 2011)

Watch ya looking at.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 6, 2011)

Say whaaat?!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

you asked me to kill you, so i did.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

THERE IS NO PENGUIN GUN HERE FOR FIRING PENGUINS. LOOK TO THE EAST


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 6, 2011)

Why the hell do I have a purse?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 6, 2011)

you eyeballin me >:| ?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

why not fucking pink? i should be PINK!
ninja'd

did you say something?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

Purses are awesome.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 6, 2011)

Pink purses are awesome.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

EYE DROPS!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

taaxiii!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

god on my plate


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 6, 2011)

wake-up slap!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

so cold papa..


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

will he notice me?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

what? I can't hear you..


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 7, 2011)

TAXI!

I just farted.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

No one loves me ;A;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

"coz your the one to me. i'm the one for you, we're the perfect two."


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

My headphones are more awesome than yours


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 7, 2011)

IM. NOT. CRAZY.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

How would you like some green on your face?!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

i wonder if i can use this as my hat

ninja'd


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Do these headphones make my neck look small?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

weee! this monocle shows me the wonders


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Eyes up here.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 7, 2011)

............ha


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

You got a problem with yellow eyes?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 12, 2011)

sugoi


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 3 sharp corners
The other corners are dull


----------



## Quanno (Oct 12, 2011)

The things I've seen...


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, who farted?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 12, 2011)

[creepy voice]hehe... come here, kid... here[/creepy voice]


----------



## Ssx9 (Oct 13, 2011)

^^


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

I object to my hand being cut off


----------



## kevan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wait for it...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2011)

do you have food?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 13, 2011)

Y NO PAARY IN EoF ROOMATE THREAD?!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

so do i look awesome or do i look awesome?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 17, 2012)

Your ava says i'm not ready to wake up yet...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

yes yes, bukakke.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

CAEKIIIIIIIIII~~~~~~~~
killmenow


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 17, 2012)

My van is that way.


Spoiler



The sig is icing on the cake


----------



## Narayan (Aug 17, 2012)

i really, really like to experiment on you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 17, 2012)

Spoiler: Duet




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2baiYzaG0w


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 17, 2012)

i'm a brony and a prinny at the same time also i'm britsh too.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 17, 2012)

Have a nice day.


----------



## linuxGuru (Aug 17, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS is banned.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 17, 2012)

hi i'm a fusion version of lucas and a pengiun.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 17, 2012)

It....It says have a nice day.....

(I actually have a avatar now)


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 17, 2012)

Z fire


----------



## FailName (Aug 17, 2012)

Touch me and I'll eat your hands.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh blow me :V


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 18, 2012)

NO ONE touches my ... gripy ... thingy ...


----------



## Narayan (Aug 18, 2012)

blgh


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 19, 2012)

Sleepy?


----------



## broitsak (Aug 19, 2012)

Desperate


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 19, 2012)

cheeeeeese


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm way cooler then that!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 19, 2012)

*wink*:3


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 19, 2012)

Where is my onii-san.... :3


----------



## Narayan (Aug 19, 2012)

will you not stare at me like that?


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 19, 2012)

Zzzz caekii~ Zzzz Azu-Nyan.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 19, 2012)

Now where did s/he run off to?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 19, 2012)

fear the z!!
wait- oh god! oh god i'm burning! IM BURNING!


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 19, 2012)

So....very.......*yawn* sleepyyyy........


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh c'mon! That's TOTALLY a perfect S! Anyone can see that this makes a brilliant SOS signal!
JOKESHOWDOTHEYWORK


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 19, 2012)

"I could kill you in an instant"


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a burning Z....... COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 19, 2012)

KAWAII RECON MISSION-A-GO!


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 20, 2012)

What exactly do you mean by "tatoos suck" ?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 21, 2012)

"I want a drug that will make me look like this."


----------



## Santee (Aug 21, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> "I want a drug that will make me look like this."


Oh god these cameramen are douche-bags.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Yummi sweets ;3


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 22, 2012)

no


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 22, 2012)

Says "I blush when I eat peoples hands for reasons unexplained... "


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2012)

gueehh.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 22, 2012)

i'm sleeping with my hand on my cheek.


----------



## ddetkowski (Aug 22, 2012)

Mickey says:
I've got a serious back end problem, here!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 22, 2012)

"It's true; all pirates have peg legs. 

Guess where mine is."


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2012)

just a little bit more...

ahhh... that felt good. now to cover it up....


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Uguuuuuu~


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2012)

Bwahhhhh ponies!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Your cheek bone is stopping me from opening my right eye.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 22, 2012)

I sAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy! p_o


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sis, just what in the hell are you doing?


----------

